# FA Game #3



## IslesRock4

*FA GAME #3*

*League Commissioners*- C-Saku Koivu MTL, IslesRock4, and GongShowHockeyNYR

These three people oversee the entire game's operations. They each hold the same rank, nobody outranks the other. They may choose to change the rules or guidelines in the game as they see needed. They may elect to seize control of any position in the game (and appoint another when necessary) that is not being managed properly, whether it be to inactivity or other reasons.

*Game Outline*


Game begins when all teams are filled, teams may trade players and begin GM duties
We don't have a timeline yet 

*Trade Committee process -* IslesRock4 will not only keep track of all trades, but for the most part he is the trade committee. In order for a trade to be finalized, it must be sent to him first. If he feel it is too big or lob-sided or unrealistic, he'll take it to the rest of the trade committee, which is C-Saku Koivu MTL and GongShowHockeyNYR in which the trade will then need 2 votes to be passed. If IslesRock4 does not reply for to a trade request for 12 hours or more, then teams who make a trade send the other trade committee members a message. IslesRock4 will keep track of all trades and transactions in a post on the first page, once he puts it there, that means its final. 


*Buyouts/Waivers*
Each GM will be allowed to pursue the buyout option on up to one player on his roster. To buyout a player, you must first put them on waivers. After 24 hours, if the player is not picked up, you can buy the player out, or you can bring them back through re-entry waivers, in hopes of another GM claiming the player, which would count only half of the players salary against the cap. Teams will be allowed to send *1* veteran down in the minors after this players clear waivers *but there will be restrictions*.

Here they are:

-Teams cannot send down a veteran that has more than 2 years to his contract.
-Teams cannot send down a veteran they signed in this game. 

You can continue to waive players if you want to but then you will either have to buy them out or keep them on your roster. 

All buyouts must be final before the beginning of Free Agency.

*NTCs and NMCs*
Every GM's worst nightmare...beware! nhlscap.com has this list of players who fall in these categories. _*Trades involving a player with a NTC/NMC will be taken very seriously in this game. Each will be reviewed by the three league commissioners and a decision will be made. The rule will be if a player has a NTC or NMC than he will not go anywhere. Exceptions will be rare.

*_Teams that are looking to trade players on their roster who have a LNTC/NTC/NMC needs to have a talk with the player's agent IslesRock4 before anything happens. Get a list of teams your player would agree to be traded to and if the player has a NTC or NMC and that list is zero teams then so be it.

If you trade a player that has any of those clause without consulting prior to the trade, it could be automatically rejected by the commitee. 

*WAIVERS THREAD - *In this game we will have a thread for waivers. A GM who wants to place a player on waivers will announce it in the main thread, then post it in the waivers thread. The time stamp of the post will determine when the 24 hours begins. If a team wants to place a claim on the player, they will indicate their interest by posting a request to claim in this thread. Waiver claims will always be determined by whatever the real NHL standings are at the time of the claim. 

So for example: say the Boston GM waived Zdeno Chara. The Boston GM would post that he is waiving the player in the threads (both main thread and waivers thread). And say, 15 teams claimed him...but which one is furthest down the standings in the NHL right now? That team gets him.

*Retirements/ LTIR* - If you want one of your players to retire or be place on long term injury, this will also be handled by the trade committee. Same way we approve trades or not. You will need 2 approval to make it official.

If a player is placed on LTIR, they still count against the cap, but that team can spend over the actual cap in the amount of the playerâ€™s contract.

Example: Player A's cap hit is $2.5 million and they are placed on LTIR. He still counts to the cap, but the team's payroll can equal $58.5 million instead of the actual cap of $56 million.

*Coach Hiring* - 

will be the agent for all coaches. If a team would like to hire a new coach, please post that request in the thread. Any other GM with interest in the same coach should post, within 24 hours, that they would like the same coach to join their organization. If after 24 hours, no one has expressed interest, the coach "signs" with the original poster. If more than one team expresses interest in the 24 hour period, an agent will be assigned, and the interested teams will be given an opportunity to sell their organization to the coach. No money will be discussed. The agent will make the decision solely on the teams situation. 

*NHL Entry Draft moderator/organizer - * 

resource: Draft picks link
Each GM is responsible for sending in their Top 30 rankings for the 1st round of the draft to him only. A team may opt to use the ISS's latest rankings instead. Also, if you make a trade involving a 2009 1st or 2nd round draft pick, make sure you send him a PM letting him know about it so he can update the draft order. Other than the three league commissioners, only _ are empowered to make a pick for a team that is not online, or officially be in charge of the draft.


* RFAs Super Agent -** C-Saku Koivu MTL *will handle negotiations for all restricted free agents for both conferences. Each GM must send offers for all players to him. We may appoint someone else to assist in this process if needed.

*Contract Extensions** - 

will handle any contract extensions. For a GM to sign a player on his roster to a contract extension, the player must not be a UFA-to-be. All offers are to be sent to him. Granted, keep in mind he will not be extending the contracts of players just to do it. It will have to be a good deal that makes sense for the player to sign, just as if it was dealing with a RFA or UFA.

Salary Cap FAQs
max amount of players: 23
upper Limit: $56,700,000
lower Limit: $40,000,000
salary cap sites: nhlscap.com, nhlnumbers.com


Rosters thread - Each and every GM is responsible for posting and keeping up to date their roster in the league's roster thread. There will be repurcussions for those of you who are not doing so, for example, Boston wants to make a trade or sign an UFA...well for that trade to go through that GM must have their roster updated. Now I'm not talking about every hour on the hour or anything like that, but if you're making a bunch of moves or signings you need to keep your teams post updated, period. Its part of your duties as a GM in this game.

 GM'S LIST

- EASTERN CONFERENCE - 

Atlantic Division
New Jersey Devils - IslesRock4
New York Islanders - C-Saku Koivu MTL
New York Rangers - Jarmac
Philadelphia Flyers - Hollywood Hamels
Pittsburgh Penguins - PITTisIT


Northeast Division
Boston Bruins - fedro91
Buffalo Sabres - CaptPantalones
Montreal Canadiens - Blackhawkswincup
Ottawa Senators - stempniaksen
Toronto Maple Leafs - Canad93


Southeast Division
Atlanta Thrashers - Pitt's Best #87 #66
Carolina Hurricanes - matt trick
Florida Panthers - Cherepanisimov
Tampa Bay Lightning - GongShowHockeyNYR
Washington Capitals - T_Cage

- WESTERN CONFERENCE -

Central Division
Chicago Blackhawks - BiLLY_ShOE1721
Columbus Blue Jackets - Backstrom #19
Detroit Red Wings - habsman56
Nashville Predators - Tourettes Guy
St. Louis Blues - hockeyviper87

Northwest Division
Calgary Flames - CGY
Colorado Avalanche - ESY16
Edmonton Oilers - Mehta
Minnesota Wild - Ghost of Downie
Vancouver Canucks - Peter Griffin

Pacific Division
Anaheim Ducks - IslesFTW
Dallas Stars - BigG44
Los Angeles Kings - juice1815
Phoenix Coyotes - RousselRising
San Jose Sharks - habs4eva*


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

*Unrestricted Free Agents*

Okay, BigG44, and myself will be controlling the Free Agents. I will be controlling the Western Conference UFA's, and BigG44 will be controlling the Eastern Conference UFA's. *If you are interested in becoming an agent PM me. Just say you want to be an agent and say how many players you want. You will not be able to choose players.*

*Anaheim Ducks*

Todd Marchant
Rob Niedermayer--Signed 2 mil
Scott Niedermayer--Signed 6 mil
Francois Beauchemin--SIGNED(LA)
Bret Hedican
Josh Green
Eric Boguniecki

*Atlanta Thrashers*

Marty Reasoner
Eric Perrin
Mike Hoffman
Grant Stevenson
Joe Motzko

*Boston Bruins*

PJ Axelsson
Mark Recchi
Stephane Yelle
Steve Montador
Shane Hnidy
Peter Schaefer
Jeremy Reich

*Buffalo Sabres*

Maxim Afinogenov
Dominic Moore
Andrew Peters--SIGNED
Matt Ellis
Jaroslav Spacek
Teppo Numminen
Mikael Tellqvist--Signed(KHL)
Mathieu Darche
Tyler Bouck
Colton Fretter
Colin Murphy

*Calgary Flames*

Mike Cammalleri--SIGNED(PITT)
Todd Bertuzzi
Jamie Lundmark
Adrian Aucoin
Jordan Leopold
Andres Eriksson
Marcus Nilson
Carsen Germyn
Adam Pardy--SIGNED
Warren Peters--SIGNED

*Carolina Hurricanes*

Chad LaRose--SIGNED
Erik Cole
Ryan Bayda
Michael Ryan
Dennis Seidenberg--SIGNED
Trevor Gillis
Matt Murley
Dan Lacouture

*Chicago Blackhawks*

Martin Havlat--SIGNED
Nikolai Khabibulin
Sami Pahlsson--SIGNED
Matt Walker
Aaron Johnson

*Colorado Avalanche*

Joe Sakic 
Tyler Arnason
Ian Laperriere
Brian Willsie
Per Ledin--Signed(KHL)
Ben Guite
Daniel Tjarnqvist
Lawerence Nycholat
Matt Hendricks
Nathan Smith
Chris Durno
Jesse Boulerice

*Columbus Blue Jackets*

Jason Williams
Michael Peca
Manny Malhotra
Chris Gratton
Christian Backman lol
Wade Dubielewicz
Mike York
Craig MacDonald
Steve Kelly

*Dallas Stars*

Sergei Zubov--SIGNED
Jere Lehtinen--SIGNED
Brendan Morrison
Steve Begin
Joel Lundqvist
Landon Wilson
Mark Parrish
Chris Conner* UFA Group IV
Darryl Sydor
Ondrej Roman--SIGNED

*Detroit Red Wings*

Marian Hossa
Mikael Samuelsson--SIGNED
Tomas Kopecky--SIGNED
Chris Chelios
Ty Conklin
Aaron Downey

*Edmonton Oilers*

Ales Kotalik--SIGNED
Jason Strudwick--SIGNED
Danny Sabourin
Dwayne Roloson

*Florida Panthers*

Richard Zednik--Signed(KHL)
Radek Dvorak--SIGNED
Ville Peltonen
Jay Bouwmeester
Nick Boynton
Karlis Skrastins
Jassen Cullimore
Craig Anderson

*Los Angeles Kings*

Kyle Calder--SIGNED
Derek Armstrong--SIGNED
Denis Gauthier--SIGNED

*Minnesota Wild*

Marian Gaborik--SIGNED(TB)
Stephane Veilleux
Martin Skoula
Marc-Andre Bergeron
Kurtis Foster

*Montreal Canadiens*

Alex Tanguay
Saku Koivu
Alex Kovalev
Robert Lang
Tom Kostopoulos
Mathieu Schneider
Francis Bouillon
Mike Komisarek
Mathieu Dandenault
Patrice Brisebois
Marc Denis
Mike Glumac
Yanic Lehoux
TJ Kemp
Doug Janik

*Nashville Predators*

Steve Sullivan
Radek Bonk
Vernon Fiddler
Scott Nichol
Jed Ortmeyer
Joel Ward
Greg De Vries
Greg Zanon
Ville Koistinen

*New Jersey Devils*

Brian Gionta
John Madden
Bobby Holik
Brendan Shanahan
Mike Rupp
Johnny Oduya--SIGNED
Niclas Havelid--Signed(SEL)
Kevin Weekes
Scott Clemensen

*New York Islanders*

Mike Sillinger
Dean McAmmond
Andy Hilbert
Kurtis McLean
Mitch Fritz
Thomas Pock
Yann Danis--SIGNED
Joey MacDonald

*New York Rangers*

Nik Antropov--SIGNED
Colton Orr--SIGNED
Blair Betts--SIGNED
Paul Mara
Derek Morris
Stephen Valiquette--SIGNED
Mark Bell

*Ottawa Senators*

Mike Comrie
Chris Neil--SIGNED

*Philadelphia Flyers*

Mike Knuble
Andrew Alberts
Martin Biron
Antero Nittymaki
JS Aubin
Derian Hatcher
Josh Gratton

*Phoenix Coyotes*

Steven Reinprecht--SIGNED
Dmitri Kalinin
Ken Klee

*Pittsburgh Penguins*

Bill Guerin--SIGNED
Petr Sykora
Miro Satan
Ruslan Fedotenko
Phillipe Boucher
Hal Gill
Rob Scuderi
Mathieu Garon

*San Jose Sharks*

Mike Grier
Jeremy Roenick
Travis Moen
Rob Blake
Alexei Semenov
Kent Huskins
Brian Boucher

*St. Louis Blues*

Keith Tkachuk
Dan Hinote
Brad Winchester
Mike Weaver

*Tampa Bay Lightning*

David Koci
Matt Pettinger
Marek Malik
Josef Melichar
Cory Murphy

*Toronto Maple Leafs*

Brad May
Jeff Hamilton
Olaf Kolzig
Curtis Joseph
Martin Gerber

*Vancouver Canucks*

Mats Sundin--SIGNED
Daniel Sedin--SIGNED
Henrik Sedin--SIGNED
Taylor Pyatt
Mattias Ohlund
Rob Davison
Ossi Vaananen
Jason Labarbera

*Washington Capitals*

Sergei Fedorov--SIGNED
Viktor Kozlov
Quintin Laing


----------



## IslesRock4

To TBL: Dan Hamhuis
To NSH: Ryan Malone, 3rd 09

---

To Montreal-LW Andrew Ladd, RW Igor Makarov
To Chicago-Montreal 1st 09

---

To PIT: John Scott
To MIN: Pascal Dupuis

---

To PIT: Chuck Kobasew
To BOS: Chris Kunitz, TB's 3rd in '09

---

To PIT: Cammalleri's rights
To CAL: cond. 2nd in '09

---

to Columbus: Kubina
to Toronto: Goloubef, Russel, 2nd

---

To NJD: Tomas Kaberle, 6th 09
To TOR: Greene, Cormier, Pandolfo, 1st 09

---

To TOR: Patric Hornqvist, Wade Belak, 3rd round pick 09
To NSH: Niklas Hagman, Lee Stempniak, 5th Round Pick 09

---

To EDM: JS Giguere
To ANA: Dustin Penner, Rob Schremp, 3rd 09

---

To NYI: Prospal, 6th
To TAM: Futures

---

To MIN: Vincent Lecavalier
To TAM: Brent Burns, Pascal Dupuis, James Sheppard, rights to Gaborik, 1st 09

---

To EDM: Jason Pomiville, Henrik Tallinder
To BUF: Tom Gilbert, Robert Nilsson, Steve Staios

---

To EDM: Mayers, Rogers
To TOR: Moreau, Motin


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

*Restricted Free Agents*

*I'm not going to sign many (if any) players to two-way contracts longer than 1 year. Long term deals (3 or more years) will require a significant raise. If you feel the player hasn't earned it, please don't offer a deal longer than 2 years. Also, please make it clear when you send a offer if the $ is total or per year. Example: 2 years 4mil$ (2 per)*

*Anaheim Ducks*
James Wisniewski: 1 year 1.4mil$
Rob Schremp: 1 year 900k$
Mike Brown: Not qualified
Ryan Dingle: Not qualified
Brian Salcido: Not qualified
Petri Kontiola: 1 year 850k$ 2 way
Troy Bodie: Not qualified
Michal Birner: Not qualified
Erik Christensen: Not qualified
Brett Festerling: Not qualified
Chad Painchaud: Not qualified
Petteri Wirtanen: Not qualified

*Atlanta Thrashers*
Kari Lehtonen: 3 year 11.4mil$ (3.8 per)
Colby Armstrong: 3 years 6mil$ (1.75, 2, 2.25 - 2)
Boris Valabik: 3 years 3.85mil$ (.9, 1.2, 1.75 - 1.28)
Anssi Salmela: not qualified
Chris Thorburn: not qualified
Jim Slater: not qualified
Jordan Lavallee: not qualified
Dan Turple: not qualified 
Joseph Crabb: not qualified
Rylan Kaip: not qualified
Scott Lehman: not qualified
Grant Lewis: not qualified
Clay Wilson: not qualified

*Boston Bruins*
David Krejci: 2 years 9mil$ (4.5 per)
Phil Kessel: 2 years 8.5mil$ (4, 4.5 - 4.25)
Matt Hunwick: 3 year 6mil$ (1.6, 2, 2.4 - 2)
Byron Bitz: 2 year 2mil$ (1per)
Kevin Regan: Not qualified
Wacey Rabbit:Not qualified
Ned Lukacevic: Not qualified
Ryan Stokes: Not qualified
Carl Soderberg: 2 years 2.2mil$ (1.1 per) 2way

*Buffalo Sabres*
Drew Stafford: 3 years 9mil$ (3)
Andrej Sekera: 3 years 6mil$ (1.5, 2, 2.5 - 2)
Patrick Kaleta:3 years 2.4mil$ (.7, .75, .95 - .8)
Clarke MacArthur: not qualified
Mark Mancari: 1 yr @ 600k (2 way)
Jimmy Bonneau: 1 yr @ 550 k (2 way)
Michael Funk: 2 yrs @ 650k per (2 way)
Dylan Hunter: 2 yrs @ 700k per (2 way)
Marek Zagrapan: 1 yr @ 700k (2 way)
Jimmy Bonneau: not qualified
Mike Card: not qualified
Adam Dennis: not qualified
Michael Funk: not qualified

*Calgary Flames*
Dustin Boyd - $850,000 - 1 Year
Kyle Greentree - $650,000 - 1 Year 2 way
Kris Chucko - $750,000 - 1 Years 2 way
Adam Cracknell: not qualified
Curtis McElhinney: not qualified
Aki Seitsonen: not qualified

*Carolina Hurricanes*
Tuomo Ruutu: 5 years 17.5mil$ (3.5 per)
Anton Babchuk: not qualified
Jussi Jokinen: not qualified
Noah Babin: not qualified
Justin Peters: not qualified
Casey Borer: not qualified
Brett Carson: not qualified
Joe Jensen: not qualified
Daniel Manzato: not qualified
Jakub Petruzalek: not qualified
Patrick Dwyer: not qualified
Mark Flood: not qualified
Michael Angelidis:not qualified
Dwight Helminen: not qualified
Bryan Rodney:not qualified

*Chicago Blackhawks*
Kris Versteeg: 3 years 10mil$ (3, 3.25, 3.75 - 3.333)
David Bolland: 7.75mil$ for 3 years (2.25, 2.5, 3 - 2.58)
Cameron Barker: 3 years 10.5mil$ (3, 3.5, 4 - 3.5)
Ben Eager: 3 years 2.5mil$ (.7, .8, 1 - .833)
Colin Fraser: 2 years, 1.2M (two-way) 600K per
Antti Niemi: 2 years, 2M (1 per) 1st yr 2 way, 2nd yr 1 way
Logan Stephenson-1 year, 850K (two-way) 850K per
Troy Brouwer-3 years, 3.2M (one-way) 1.067 per
Bryan Bickell-1 year, 745K (two-way) 745K per
Corey Crawford-2 years, 1.6M (two-way) 800K per
Adam Pineault-1 year, 560K (two-way) 560K per
James Sharrow-1 year, 540K (two-way) 540K per
Tim Hambly-1 year, 525K (two-way) 525K per
Adam Berti: not qualified
Pascal Pelletier: not qulified
Tim Brent: not qulified
Jacob Dowell: not qulified

*Colorado Avalanche*
Josh Harding: qualified
Cody McLeod: 1 year 775k$ 
Tyler Weiman: Not qualified
David Jones: 1 year 700k$ 2 way
Cody McCormick - 1 year, 2 way, $575,000 ($57,500 AHL)
Michael Vernace - 1 year, 2 way, $560,000 ($56,000 AHL)
Aaron McKenzie - 1 year, 2 way, $560,000 ($56,000 AHL)
Kyle Cumiskey - 1 year, 2 way, $650,000 ($65,000 AHL)
Philippe Dupuis - 1 year, 2 way, $575,000 ($57,500 AHL)
Jason Bacashihua: Not qualified
Peter Budaj: 1 year 900k$
Darcy Campbell: Not qualified

*Columbus BlueJackets*
Ole-Kristian Tollefsen: Not qualified
Marc Methot: Not qualified
Jiri Novotny: Not qualified
Alexander Svitov: Not qualified
Michael Blunden: Not qualified
Alexandre Picard: Not qualified
Aaron Rome: Not qualified
Daniel Lacosta: Not qualified
Jonathan Sigalet:Not qualified
Jon Landry: Not qualified
Trevor Hendrikx: Not qualified
Petr Pohl: Not qualified
John Vigilante: Not qualified
Kyle Wharton: Not qualified

*Dallas Stars*
Mark Fistric: 2 years for $1.6 million (Y1: $750,000, Y2: $850,00)
Aaron Gagnon: 1 year, two-way, for $687,500 ($67,500 AHL)
John Lammers: 1 year, two-way, for $687,500 ($67,500 AHL)
Matt Climie: 1 year, two-way, for $550,000 ($85,000 AHL)
Alexander Naurov: Not Qualified

*Detroit Red Wings*
Ville Leino: 1 year 650k$ 1 way
Evan McGrath: not qualified
Ryan Oulahen: not qualified
Randall Gelech: not qualified

*Edmonton Oilers*
Denis Grebeshkov: 4 years 15.4mil$ (3, 3.5, 4.25, 4.65 - 3.85 cap hit)
Ladislav Smid: 2 years 3.1mil$ (1.4, 1.7 - 1.55 cap hit)
Kyle Brodziak: 2 years 1.7mil$ (.8, .9 - .85 cap hit)
Sebastien Bisaillon: not qualified
Gilbert Brule: 1 yr 842K$ 2 way
Devan Dubnyk: 1 yr 1.082mil$ 2 way
Stephane Goulet: not qualified
Colin Mcdonald: 1 yr 729k$ 2 way
Ryan Potulny: 1yr 710k$ 2 way
Liam Reddox: 1 yr 567k$ 2 way
David Rohlfs: not qualified
Mathieu Roy: not qualified
Tyler Spurgeon: not qualified
Ryan Stone: not qualified
Bryan Young: not qualified

*Florida Panthers*
David Booth: 2 years-6 million (3per)
Steve Eminger: 2 years 2.5mil$ (1.25 per)
Anthony Stewart: 1 yr 600k$
David Shantz: 1 year 779k$ 2 way
Tanner Glass: 2 years 1.2mil$ (600k per)
Stefan Meyer: 1 year 605k$ 2 way
Drew Larman: 1 year 550k$ 2 way
David Brine: Not qualified
Franklin MacDonald: Not qualified

*Los Angeles Kings*
Jack Johnson: 3 years 9mil$ (2.5, 3, 3.5 - 3)
Ted Purcell: not qualified
Scott Parse: 1 year 750k$ 2 way
Brian Boyle: 1 year 850k$ 2 way
Drew Bagnall: 1 year 700k$ 2 way
Vladimir Dravecky: 1 year 700k$ 2 way
Corey Elkins: 1 year 700k$ 2 way
Brady Murray: 1 year 700k$ 2 way
Joe Piskula: 1 year 700k$ 2 way
Kevin Westgarth: 1 year 700k$ 2 way
Daniel Taylor: 1 year 700k$ 2 way

*Minnesota Wild*
Dan Fritsche: Qualified
Benoit Pouliot: Qualified
Peter Olvecky: Not qualified
Robert Earl: Not qualified
Danny Irmen:Not qualified
Clayton Stoner: Not qualified
Paul Albers: Not qualified
Riley Emmerson: Not qualified
Roman Voloshenko: Not qualified

*Montreal Canadians*
Tomas Plekanec: 2 years 4.75mil$ (2.375)
Chris Higgins: 1 year 2mil$
Guillaume Latendresse: 1 year 1.25mil$
Greg Stewart: not qualified
Matt D'Agostini: 2 years 2.2mil$ (1, 1.2 - 1.1)
Kyle Chipchura: not qualified
Shawn Belle: not qualified
Mathieu Aubin: not qualified
Loic Lacasse: not qualified
Olivier Latendresse: not qualified

*Nashville Predators*
Sami Lepisto: Not qualified
Randy Jones: Not qualified
Cal O'Reilly: Not qualified
Tim Ramholt: Not qualified
Triston Grant: Not qualified
Ryan Maki: Not qualified
Antti Pihlstrom: Not qualified
Kelsey Wilson: Not qualified

*New Jersey Devils*
Travis Zajac: 2 years $6M ($3M per)
Pierre-Luc Letourneau-Leblond: 1 year $600k 2-way
Patrick Davis: 1 year $650k 2-way
Petr Vrana: qualified
Kevin Cormier: qualified
Mark Fraser: qualified
Stephen Gionta: qualified

*New York Islanders*
Blake Comeau: 3 years 3.3mil$ (.8, 1, 1.5 - 1.1)
Jeremy Colliton: 1 year 670k$ 2 way
Jamie Fraser: Not qualified
Jack Hillen: 1 year 650k$ 2 way
Peter Mannino: Not qualified
Sergei Ogordonikov: Not qualified
Jason Pitton: Not qualified
Trevor Smith: 1 year 754k$ 2 way
Nate Thompson: 1 year 550k$

*New York Rangers*
Nikolai Zherdev: Not qualified
Ryan Callahan: 2 years, 2 per
Brandon Dubinsky: 1 year, 1.5
Fredrik Sjostrom: 1 year, .9
Lauri Korpikoski: 2 years at 1.1m per
Dane Byers: 1 year, .65, 2 way
Corey Potter: 1 year, .575, 2 way
Matt Zaba: 1 year, .575, 2 way
Joe Barnes: Not qualified
Vladimir Denisov: Not qualified
Greg Moore: Not qualified

*Ottawa Senators*
Danny Bois: Not qualified
Brian Elliott: 2 years, one-way, $2.4 million (1.2 million/year)
Jeff Glass: 1 year, two-way, $575,000
Mattias Karlsson: Not qualified
Jim Mckenzie: Not qualified
Ryan Shannon: 1 year, one-way, $600k
Derek Smith: Not qualified
Geoff Waugh: Not qualified

*Philadelphia Flyers*
Danny Syvret: Not qualified
Jared Ross: Not qualified
Nathan Guenin: Not qualified
Nate Raduns: Not qualified

*Phoenix Coyotes*
Scottie Upshall:3 years, $6M ($2M per year)
Nigel Dawes: 2 years, $1.3M ($650k per year)
Enver Lisin: 1 year 1mil$
Keith Yandle: 2 years 3.5mil$ (1.5, 2 - 1.75)
Joakim Lindstrom: 1 year $600k
Daniel Winnik: 1 year 600k$
Petr Prucha: 3 years, $5.4M ($1.8M per year)
Alexander Nikulin: 1 year 800k$ 1 way (*with a out close to sign in KHL if he can't make the Coyotes team instead of playing in the AHL)
Alex Bourret: not qualified
Steven Goertzen: not qualified
Brian McGrattan: not qualified
Dave Spina: not qualified
Sean Sullivan: not qualified
Josh Tordjman: 2 years $1.2M ($600k per year)

*Pittsburgh Penguins*
Alex Goligoski: 2 years 2.6mil$ (1.1, 1.5 - 1.3)
Ben Lovejoy- 3 years, $.8M per
John Curry- 3 years, $.65M per
David Brown-2 years, $.55M per, 2-way
Tim Wallace-1 year, $.5M, 2-way
Bill Thomas: not qualified

*San Jose Sharks*
Ryane Clowe: 2 years 5mil$ (2.5 per)
Marcel Goc: 2 years 1.75mil$ (.8, .95 - .875)
Torrey Mitchell: 2 years 1.8mil$ (.8, 1 - .9)
Thomas Greiss: 1 year $750K
Lukas Kaspar: 1 year $660K 2way
Ashton Rome: 1 year $600K 2way
Riley Armstrong: 1 year $600K 2way
Brad Staubitz: 1 year $650K 2way 
Jonathan Boutin: Not qualified
Taylor Dakers: 1 year $660K 2way
Thomas Joseph Fox: Not qualified
Mike Morris: Not qualified

*St. Louis Blues*
Jay McClement: 2 years 3mil$/ (1.5 per)
Roman Polak: 3 years 6.75mil$ (2, 2.25, 2.5 - 2.25)
B.J. Crombeen: 2 years 1.5mil$(.75 per)
Jonathan Filewich: not qualified
Matt Foy: not qualified
Chris Holt: not qualified
Chris Porter: not qualified
Danny Richmond: not qualified
Marek Schwarz: not qualified
Steve Wagner: not qualified
Jeff Woywitka: 2 years 2.5mil$ (1.25)

*Tampa Bay Lightning*
Matt Lashoff: 3 years 4.05mil$ (1, 1.35, 1.7 - 1.35)
Matt Smaby: 1 year 900k$
Karri Ramo: 3 years 3mil$ (1 per)
Lukas Krajicek: Not qualified
Martins Karsums: 2 years 2mil$ (1 per)
Mike Lundin: Not qualified
Noah Welch: Not qualified
Radek Smolenak: Not qualified
Blair Jones: Not qualified
Mike McKenna: Not qualified
Justin Keller: Not qualified
Lauri Tukonen:Not qualified
Brandon Segal: Not qualified

*Toronto Maple Leafs*
Jiri Hudler: 4 years 12mil$ (3 per)
Mikhail Grabovski: 3 years 8.55mil$ (1.95, 2.85, 3.75 - 2.85)
Andy Greene: 2 years 1.7mil$ (850k per)
Jeremy Williams-2 year deal, 2-way, 0.900 cap hit (1.8 total)
Darryl Boyce- 1 year, 2-way deal, 0.650 cap hit
Justin Pogge- 2 years, 2-way deal, 0.775 cap hit (1.55 total)
Jaime Sifers-2 years, 2-way deal, 0.725 cap hit (1.450 total)
Jay Harrison- 1 year, 2-way deal, 0.700 cap hit
Tim Stapleton-2 year, 2-way deal, 0.900 cap hit (1.8 total)
Brent Aubin: qualified
Alex Foster qualified
Andre Deveaux- 1 year, 2-way deal, 0.650 cap hit
Ryan Hamilton: not qualified
Ryan Hollweg: not qualified
Erik Reitz: not qualified
Andy Rogers: not qualified
Jaime Sifers: not qualified

*Vancouver Canucks*
Steve Bernier: 2 years 4mil$ (2 per)
Patrick Coulombe: not qualified
Julien Ellis-plante: not qualified
Zach Fitzgerald: not qualified
Jannik Hansen: 2 year $1.35M($675k per).
Shaun Heshka: 1 year 605k$ 2 way
Nathan McIver: 1 year 577,500k$ 2way
Shane O'Brien: 3 years 4mil$ (1.25, 1.25, 1.5 - 1.333)
Rick Rypien: 1 year 574,750mil$
Kyle Wellwood: 1 year 1,047,375mil$

*Washington Capitals*
Shaone Morrisonn: Not qualified
Boyd Gordon:1 year 800k$
Sami Lepisto: 1yr 2way deal @ 725k/55k
Erik Fehr: 1 year 810k$
Jeff Schultz: qualified
Milan Jurcina: qualified
Sasha Pokulok: 1yr 2way @ 900k/60k
Steven Pinizzotto: 1yr 2way @ 640k/50k
Chris Bourque: 2yr 2way deal @ 1.4M (.7per)/140k
Andrew Joudrey: 1yr 2way deal @ 660k/50k
Travis Morin: 1yr 2way @ 590k/50k
Staffan Kronvall: Not qualified
Daren Machesney: 1yr 2way deal @ 550k/50k
Kyle Wilson:1yr 2way @ 635k/50k


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

CaptPantalones said:


> reserved




For what?

We're reserving the slots for FA, trades, and the Draft.


----------



## Peter Griffin

This sounds awesome. Glad that you guys are taking the trading and NTC/NMC seriously. Nothing is worse than doing one of these games and people trade away half the team, some realism is always good.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Habs block
LW Andrei Kostitsyn
LW Sergei Kostitsyn
RW George Laraque
C/W Chris Higgins (RFA)
C Tomas Plekanec (RFA)
RW Guillaume Latendresse (RFA)
D Roman Hamrlik
G Jaroslav Halak

Our Picks and Prospects are also available!


----------



## IslesRock4

You may start posting now, teams have been assigned on a first come-first serve basis. There are 8 teams left, PM me if you want one of them.

You may start DISCUSSING trades now. Do not send in trades to me until I say so.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

*On the Block*:

Vinny Lecavalier
Vinny Prospal
Martin St. Louis
Ryan Malone


----------



## Canad93

Toronto trade block:
Pretty much anyone...
Tomas Kaberle
Pavel Kubina
Niklas Hagman
Jason Blake
Vesa Toskala
Alexei Ponikarovsky (maybe)
Lee Stempniak
Jeff Finger

Leafs are looking for young forwards, prospects, young goaltenders and draft picks.
We will also take back salary.


----------



## IslesRock4

Everyone on the Devils is available except for Brodeur, Parise, Langenbrunner, Elias, and Martin.


----------



## NYR Viper

Blues are looking to trade the following players:
Kariya
Mckee
Jackman
Mcdonald


Looking for player to replace them lower in the lineup and some picks.


----------



## Kessel>Seguin +

*The Kings are looking to move Jared Stoll.

Also we will take offers to move down from 5th overall. However the offer will have to blow us away*


----------



## BillyShoe1721

For 

Don't even ask-Sharp, Toews, Kane, Bolland, Seabrook, Keith, Byfuglien, Barker

Not untradeable but not looking to move-Versteeg, rights to Havlat and Pahlsson, Hjalmarsson

Looking to move-Campbell, rights to Khabibulin


----------



## CaptPantalones

Buffalo trade block:

Jochen Hecht
Clarke MacArthur
Henrik Tallinder
Toni Lydman
Dan Paille

Needs:

top 4 defenseman
2nd/3rd line C


----------



## IslesFTW

We are looking(for a few of them), but at least willing to trade the following:
our 2009 draft picks
Selanne
Whitney
Giguere(will come cheap!)
Rights to any of our UFA
our 2010 draft picks

Basically nearly anyone on our team is available, but if you expect to get one of our great young hockey players back(you know who they are), then expect to send some of your great young talent back our way!

We are looking to improve our team for next year, and get in the 6-10 range of this year's draft(preferably in the lower half of the 6-10 picks).

PM us


----------



## IslesRock4

The Devils are specifically looking to deal:

Brian Rolston
Colin White
Bryce Salvador
Dainus Zubrus
Mike Mottau


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

IslesRock4 said:


> The Devils are specifically looking to deal:
> 
> Brian Rolston
> Colin White
> Bryce Salvador
> Dainus Zubrus
> Mike Mottau




Doesn't White have a full-NMC?


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

*Depending on the Offer the #2 pick is available*
as is Vinny Lecavalier
Martin St. Louis
Vaclav Prospal
Ryan Malone
Andrej Meszaros


----------



## IslesRock4

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Doesn't White have a full-NMC?




No, Rolston and White do have NTCs though.


----------



## Kessel>Seguin +

I would not plan on moving Selanne, He has a NMC and pretty much is a Duck for life. I imagine they will retire his jersey when he is done





IslesFTW said:


> We are looking(for a few of them), but at least willing to trade the following:
> our 2009 draft picks
> Selanne
> Whitney
> Giguere(will come cheap!)
> Rights to any of our UFA
> our 2010 draft picks
> 
> Basically nearly anyone on our team is available, but if you expect to get one of our great young hockey players back(you know who they are), then expect to send some of your great young talent back our way!
> 
> We are looking to improve our team for next year, and get in the 6-10 range of this year's draft(preferably in the lower half of the 6-10 picks).
> 
> PM us


----------



## Cherepanisimov

*Florida Panthers*

Bouwmeester's rights could be had for a second round pick. [Possibly conditional first if he re-signs]

Nathan Horton could be moved, as could Olesz.

Booth is pretty much untouchable.


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars*​
I am no longer the GM for the Colorado Avalance. I am now the GM of the Dallas Stars.


----------



## IslesFTW

Giguere is generating a bit of interest. Contact us before we get an offer we can't wait on!

Veteran goalie, would easily be one of the two best goalies if he was a free agent this year(best goalie in my opinion), great playoff experience, relatively young, coming off one below average year(he is a good goalie, don't be fooled by one year!). Willing to take back 1-2M dollars in salary in a deal if need be. Trade price relatively low: a pick and an average prospect.

Teams that need a good goalie for next season: don't miss your golden opportunity here!


----------



## Peter Griffin

Can we start negotiating contract extensions yet? I need to know if certain guys on my team are going to re-sign(Sedins, Luongo) before I can play what I'm going to do.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

I just posted the list for all RFA from each teams (post #4). Send your offers to me whenever you wish like it, I'll get to it asap.

Just make sure to read this and keep it in mind when you send offers:

-I'm not going to sign many (if any) players to two-way contracts longer than 1 year. Long term deals (3 or more years) will require a significant raise. If you feel the player hasn't earned it, please don't offer a deal longer than 2 years. 

-Be carefull to send good enough money to qualify your player given his salary of 2008-2009 season. If a player was on a 2 way deal, he could take less money on a 1 way deal going case by case.

-Also, please make it clear when you send a offer if the $ is total or per year. Example: 2 years 4mil$ (2 per)


----------



## Canad93

Toronto Maple Leafs are shopping the rights to goaltender Martin Gerber.
PM if interested.


----------



## IslesRock4

*ANNOUNCEMENT*

I'll be out for the majority of the day tomorrow, as I will be at the Yankees game (first time at the new Stadium ). So to make things simple:

You can start sending me trades now. I'll be gone for the night now but I'll reply in the morning. I'll have to leave around 11 AM EST tomorrow and won't be back until later in the night, so it's probably better to send in trades now if you've agreed to any.

Send RFA offers to C-Saku, send offers to re-sign your own UFAs to GongShow.

And PM me if you have any questions. 

Good night.


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars*​
I am no longer the GM for the Colorado Avalance. I am now the GM of the Dallas Stars.

*Trading Block*: Stephane Robidas and Trevor Daley


----------



## IslesRock4

BigG44 said:


> *Dallas Stars*​
> I am no longer the GM for the Colorado Avalance. I am now the GM of the Dallas Stars.
> 
> *Trading Block*: Stephane Robidas and Trevor Daley




Confirmed.


----------



## BigG44

IslesRock4 said:


> Confirmed.




Who do we speak with about ELC offers?


----------



## IslesRock4

BigG44 said:


> Who do we speak with about ELC offers?




I'd just ask Gongshow, I didn't tell him he had to do that but tough luck for him.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Halak is available just so all those in need of goalie who dont look at 1st page know!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

*Note: I am also controlling undrafted UFA's like Jonas Gustavsson. Send me a PM if interested.*


----------



## Jamie Benn

Preds looking to re-build, Everyone available for the right price


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars*​
The Dallas Stars are interested in bringing in Guy Carbonneau as a coach. The New York Rangers have also given the Dallas Stars an opportunity to speak to Jim Schoenfeld regarding a coaching opportunity. 

Team Owner Tom Hicks confirmed that Les Jackson and Brett Hull would remain as Co-GM's.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

You've never done that before BigG.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

I'm going off to bed.

Big News coming out of Tampa.


----------



## BigG44

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> You've never done that before BigG.




It's completely different ...... 


Last time Carbonneau was Assistant GM, Les Jackson was GM, and Hull was my Ambassador of Fun. Carbonneau wants to coach, and if he doesn't get a head coach position, being an assistant for Dallas makes the most sense. He'll be close to his daughter and grandchildren (his hot daughter is married to former teammate Brenden Morrow).


----------



## Peter Griffin

Rumours out of Vancouver have the Canucks and the Sedin twins close to signing long term contracts. Stay tuned.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Habs will not be bringing back UFA's Saku Koivu, Alexei Kovale and Robert Lang

The Habs intend to move away from older high priced players and intend to build a more quaility team!


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

FA rights to Mike Komisarek available!


----------



## Canad93

The Leafs have plenty of cap room; we're looking to make a big splash. We're really interested in acquiring the FA rights of young scoring forwards and a young defencemen.
Our team will be a lot younger, but we're not necessarily looking for a slow rebuild.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Halak is drawing strong interest from a team in West conf


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

IslesRock4 said:


> No, Rolston and White do have NTCs though.




So he still cannot be traded unless he is willing. You can waive him though...


----------



## Peter Griffin

The Canucks are listening to offers for Roberto Luongo. At this point it would take a very strong offer to land him and he does have a NTC so any deal would have to be run through him first.


----------



## stempniaksen

Kelly, Ruutu, Shubert, Donovan, Kuba, Volchenkov, Smith, Picard, Campoli, Auld 

The following players are available for trade. I'm also looking to move the 9th overall pick as part of a package for a young top 6 forward.

Teams needs are 2 top-six forwards, 1 top pairing D-Man


----------



## 888 98 twins

Pascal Dupuis, Petr Sykora's rights and Hal Gill's rights can all be had for picks/prospects.


----------



## CaptPantalones

Sabres gauging interest in Jochen Hecht and Jason Pominville


----------



## IslesRock4

You have 2 hours to send me trades, otherwise you're stuck waiting until the night!


----------



## BigG44

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> *Unrestricted Free Agents*
> 
> Okay, BigG44, and myself will be controlling the Free Agents. I will be controlling the Western Conference UFA's, and BigG44 will be controlling the Eastern Conference UFA's. *If you are interested in becoming an agent PM me. Just say you want to be an agent and say how many players you want. You will not be able to choose players.*




I'll be available sporadically through the day.


----------



## Peter Griffin

Are we allowed to make contract offers to other teams' UFA's? Isn't there going to be a waiting period before that?


----------



## IslesRock4

Peter Griffin said:


> Isn't there going to be a waiting period before that?




Yes, now is the re-signing your own RFAs, UFAs, and doing trades stage. Think of it as between the end of the playoffs and the draft. Then we will have the draft, and maybe the day ater that we'll start Free Agency.


----------



## Peter Griffin

IslesRock4 said:


> Yes, now is the re-signing your own RFAs, UFAs, and doing trades stage. Think of it as between the end of the playoffs and the draft. Then we will have the draft, and maybe the day ater that we'll start Free Agency.




Ok, that sounds great.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

would like to announce the signing of all but one of their RFAs


Dave Bolland-3 years, 7.75M (one-way) 2.58M per
Ben Eager-3 years, 2.5M (one-way) 833K per
Colin Fraser-2 years, 1.2M (two-way) 600K per
Kris Versteeg-3 years, 10M (one-way) 3.333M per
Cam Barker-3 years, 10.5M (one-way) 3.5M per
Antti Niemi-2 years, 2M (two-way first year, one-way second year) 1M per
Logan Stephenson-1 year, 850K (two-way) 850K per
Troy Brouwer-3 years, 3.2M (one-way) 1.067 per
Bryan Bickell-1 year, 745K (two-way) 745K per
Corey Crawford-2 years, 1.6M (two-way) 800K per
Adam Pineault-1 year, 560K (two-way) 560K per
James Sharrow-1 year, 540K (two-way) 540K per
Tim Hambly-1 year, 525K (two-way) 525K per


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Dan Hamhuis



Ryan Malone
3rd round pick


"With the new ownership group in Tampa Bay, we had no ambition of having Malone on our team. He seems like a good guy, but we want to turn this franchise around back where it used to be. Hamhuis is one of the best young defenders in the league, and we believe we can end up having a much stronger defense than last season."


----------



## Peter Griffin

The Vancouver Canucks are very pleased to announce the long term signings of both Daniel and Henrik Sedin. The identical contracts are worth a total of $48.5M each spread over a 10 year span.

"We feel that both Daniel and Henrik are among the premier two-way forwards in the NHL today. Both are very consistent offensively and neither has missed more than 7 games in an NHL season, that being Daniel's rookie season. We are very excited to have both players in the fold for the long term."

The Canucks also announce the re-signing of forwards Kyle Wellwood, Jannik Hansen and Rick Rypien as well as defensemen Shane O'Brien, Nathan McIver and Shaun Heshka. Wellwood, Rypien, McIver and Heshka accepted their qualifying offers while Hansen and O'Brien were signed to multi year deals.


----------



## Peter Griffin

The Vancouver Canucks have made the negotiating rights to Mattias Ohlund available. Contact me if interested.


----------



## IslesFTW

*Niedermayers', Ducks agree on terms to keep the brothers in California*
In breaking news that the team just announced in a media conference, the team and the Niedermayers' have both agreed on one year contract extensions. Scott, the defenseman, will make 6 million dollars next season while Rob, the forward, will make two million dollars next season. Scott's one year deal will include a no movement clause while Rob's will include a no trade clause. Anaheim management issued this statement:

"We feel that 8 million dollars was well worth keeping both Niedemayers here. Scott, well, you guys know what he can do, and he should be a first pairing guy for us next year, and Rob has a ton of veteran experience, and knows how to play the game right. We are very pleased we were able to sign both players."


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

Everyone is a available after the debocale of the first round exit against the Penguins. We are looking for a #1 goalie and a stud defenseman.


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs are happy to announce that they have signed their 5 most important RFAs to contracts. 
Mikhail Grabovski leads the pack with a 3 year, 1-way deal that pays 1.95, 2.85 and 3.75 for an average of 2.85 per year.
We have also signed Boyce, Pogge, Williams and Sifers.
We believe Jeremy Williams will be able to make our team and stick this coming season, so we're glad to have him aboard.


----------



## Backstrom #19

Everybody except for Rick Nash and Steve Mason is available from Columbus. PM me if you have any interest.


----------



## Canad93

Toronto Maple Leafs have made Vesa Toskala available. 
He will be back to 100% by season's start.

Also available:
Kaberle
Kubina
Hagman
Blake
Finger *
Stempniak *
possibly Ponikarovsky
Van Ryn

*will be easy to acquire.

We are also looking for a backup goaltender; cheap and preferably young. PM if you are interested.


----------



## scrappylilnobody

Atlanta Trade Block:
Everyone except Bogosian and Little

Offers will be taken for Kovalchuk but it will take at two very young players.


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs have announced they are interested in hiring Randy Edmonds as a European scout.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

New-York Islanders looking to add skills to their team.

We aren't looking to trade our core young players and in all honesty, we don't have much to trade but if teams are looking to clear cap space by trading some unwanted top 6 fowards or top 4 defenceman, the Islanders could be takers.

Players we would be looking to trade (in any type of trades): 

Richard Park, Jeff Tambellini, Radek Martinek and freddy Meyer.

Also the Islanders believe great teams are build from the back end. Great teams have great defenceman, the Islanders are looking at building a great defence.


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars*​
Stephane Robidas, right-shot defenseman, is on the trading block. He played 24 minutes a game as Dallas' primary shutdown defender (+10 on a team that aloud 27 more goals than they scored). In the past 2 seasons, Robidas has scored 52 points, and he put up 11 points in 18 playoff games in 2008. Best suited for the 2nd pair, Robidas will provide a huge boost to any team, but teams with cap issues will greatly benefit from his $1.5 million cap hit.


----------



## McIce Whole

Shawn Horcoff, Dustin Penner, Steve Staios and Ethan Moreau are on the trade block. Ales Hemsky and Sam Gagner are untouchable.


----------



## Peter Griffin

The Vancouver Canucks are pleased to announce that they have come to terms with Mats Sundin. The one year deal with a NTC is worth $4.5M.

"We are pleased to bring Mats back for another season in Vancouver. His strong post-season play as well as his play after his first 9 games of the season(33 points in 40GP) indicate to us that Mats does have the ability to still play at a high level. Given he will be fully commited all season and will go through training camp with the team we are excited to see what he can accomplish for us through an entire season."


----------



## Peter Griffin

The Canucks are open to offers for Cory Schneider. Not looking for any high salaries.


----------



## Canad93

the Leafs have a plethora of defencemen; looking to move some. You need not ask about Schenn, and White and Stralman will not move easily.
But Kaberle, Kubina, Van Ryn, Frogren, Finger are all available, some for cheap.


----------



## Jamie Benn

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Dan Hamhuis
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Malone
> 3rd round pick
> 
> 
> "With the new ownership group in Tampa Bay, we had no ambition of having Malone on our team. He seems like a good guy, but we want to turn this franchise around back where it used to be. Hamhuis is one of the best young defenders in the league, and we believe we can end up having a much stronger defense than last season."




Confirm


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars*​
Dallas would like to express interest in Guy Boucher as a coach for the team.


----------



## CaptPantalones

According to sources, the buffalo sabres have resigned drew stafford to a 3 yr contract.

Official confirmation to come


----------



## McIce Whole

RFA singings.

Grebeshkov 4 years 15.4mil$ (3, 3.5, 4.25, 4.65 - 3.85 cap hit)
Smid 2 years 3.1mil$ (1.4, 1.7 - 1.55 cap hit)
Brodziak 2 years 1.7mil$ (.8, .9 - .85 cap hit)
Brule 1 yr 842K$ 2 way
Dubnyk 1 yr 1.082mil$ 2 way
McDonald 1 yr 729k$ 2 way
Potulny 1yr 710k$ 2 way
Reddox 1 yr 567k$ 2 way


----------



## IslesFTW

J.S. Giguere is still available!

We still have a few teams interested, but negotiations are going slow. Price is relatively low for a goalie of his caliber(draft pick + below average to average prospect in a deal just for Giguere). We'd like to make a deal by tomorrow, so contact us if interested!


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Chicago is looking to add a veteran defenseman with good leadership skills. Looking for a bottom pairing guy that is solid in both ends, and isn't afraid to hit.


----------



## RR

*Gretzky Steps Down As Coach*




Phoenix Coyotes Coach and Managing Partner Wayne Gretzky has announced he is stepping down as coach of the team to move upstairs and assist new ownership and General Manager Don Maloney in turnng around the organization that came close to being moved to Southern Ontario in the off-season.

"It's a new beginning for this organization and I have decided I can better serve the team in a management role rather than behind the bench. I've loved my four years coaching but it's time to bring in a new coach who can bring new perspective, energy and ideas as we move forward in our quest to become a perennial playoff contender."

While no head coach coach has been named, it was announced that Assistant Coaches Doug Sulliman, Ulf Samuelson and Grant Fuhr will not return. "I have the greatest respect for Dougie, Ulf and Grant, but I want to be fair to our new head coach to let him build his own staff."

The Coyotes have several candidates in mind, but Gretzky refused to name names. "We hope to make a final decision within the next few days," Gretzky said, adding the team wanted the new coach to have plenty of time to work with Maloney, team scouts and player development personnel to prepare for the upcoming draft and free agent signings period.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

*Chicago re-signs Havlat**






Chicago has re-signed the star RW to an 8 year, 32 million dollar deal with a limited NTC where he can state 15 teams he will not accept a trade to. Martin was an integral part of our offense this year, and has been a great veteran presence added to our great young talent up front. The cap hit on the deal is only 4M, giving up plenty of room to address other needs, as well as signing Toews, Kane, and Keith next year. We are excited to have him back, and look forward to going deep into the playoffs, and hopefully winning some cups. The deal will pay him the following salaries each season-6, 5, 5, 4, 4, 3, 2.5, 2.5*​


----------



## McIce Whole

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to announce that they have re-signed Ales Kotalik. 2 years, 3.35 mill per and a LNTC where he gets to pick 10 teams he does not want to go to. 

_Kotalik is someone we needed. He was playing physical here and was scoring. He his also capable of being the QB of a powerplay and he was having a great season here in Edmonton for the period he was here. He scored 7 goals and had 4 assists in 19 games he played for the Oilers this year. To me those are pretty good stats. I hope Kotalik continues his fine play for the next 2 years._


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

I see 1 trade was approved and stuff

Can some of the other approved trades be posted!


----------



## IslesRock4

Blackhawkswincup said:


> I see 1 trade was approved and stuff
> 
> Can some of the other approved trades be posted!




No other approved trades.


----------



## 888 98 twins

Chris Kunitz available for a cheaper top-6 option.


----------



## McIce Whole

Penner Staios Horcoff Moreau are all on the trading block.


----------



## habsman56

Detroit has resigned two UFA's and one RFA

Tomas Kopecky 2 years for .9M/Year
Mikael Samuelsson 3 Years for 1.2M/Year
Ville Leino 1 Year for .650M/Year (1 Way)


----------



## 888 98 twins

*Pittsburgh Penguins RFA signings*

Alex Goligoski-2 years, $1.3M per
Ben Lovejoy- 3 years, $.8M per
John Curry- 3 years, $.65M per
David Brown-2 years, $.55M, 2-way
Tim Wallace-1 year, $.5M, 2-way


----------



## 888 98 twins

Are we allowed to start talking to our own UFA's?


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

*New-York Islanders come to terms with RFA*

Blake Comeau: 3 years 3.3mil$ (.8, 1, 1.5 - 1.1)
Nate Thompson: 1 year 550k$

Jeremy Colliton: 1 year 670k$ 2 way
Jack Hillen: 1 year 650k$ 2 way
Trevor Smith: 1 year 754k$ 2 way


----------



## BigG44

PITTisIT said:


> Are we allowed to start talking to our own UFA's?




Yes. Eastern Conference teams should send offers for their UFA's to me per GongShow.


----------



## habsman56

Detroit is looking to trade Brian Rafalski for a cheaper top 4 defensemen

Our first rounder could also be available in the right deal


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

*Note for those who are the GM's of Florida, Nashville, Montreal, Los Angeles, New Jersey, New York Islanders, New York Rangers, and Ottawa* PM ESY16 about your UFA's.


----------



## IslesRock4

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> *Note for those who are the GM's of Florida, Nashville, Montreal, Los Angeles, New Jersey, New York Islanders, New York Rangers, and Ottawa* PM ESY16 about your UFA's.




Right after I sent them to BigG!!!


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

IslesRock4 said:


> Right after I sent them to BigG!!!


----------



## BigG44

*Eastern Conference UFA Re-Signings*​
Thereâ€™s been a slight change to who you negotiate contracts with.

If you are: Atlanta, Boston, Buffalo, Carolina, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Tampa Bay, Toronto, Washington

Please PM me about your UFA's.


----------



## ESY16

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> *Note for those who are the GM's of Florida, Nashville, Montreal, Los Angeles, New Jersey, New York Islanders, New York Rangers, and Ottawa* PM ESY16 about your UFA's.




Just want to reiterate this for anybody that didn't catch it. I'll be handling the UFA's for these teams so PM me if you want need to negotiate. 

Additionally, I will be helping run the draft and working with the cap and buyout. If you have any cap related questions then feel free to send me a PM and I will do my best to get you an answer. If you plan on buying out a player, please post that so I can give you a calculation as to what the cap hit will be. If you sent me a PM about buying out a player that would be even better. I can give you the cap hits of players you are just thinking about buying out as well if you send me a PM.


----------



## 888 98 twins

The rights for Sykora, Scuderi, Gill, Satan, Boucher, and Garon are all available. As well as Dupuis and Chris Kunitz. Just looking for picks/prospects/cheap borderline top-6er at this point.

Edit: We're also looking to move up to the top 12-15 in this years draft. Probably willing to overpay.


----------



## HighLifeManIsHigh

*Flames Re-Sign Two UFA's​*Adam Pardy - 3 Years/$2.25 Million ($750,000 Per season)
Warren Peters - 2 Years/$1 Million ($500,000 Per season)​


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

*The Lightning Are Going Down The Right Path*

The Tampa Bay Lightning are interested in Pat Quinn to become their Head Coach. Rich Tocchet has been relieved of his duties as Head Coach. We would like to thank Rich for his time here, but with our new ownership group, after buying the Lightning just a few days ago, we were just not interested in him for the job. The Lightning are also interested in bringing in Ted Nolan, and Tom Renney as assistant coaches.

The Tampa Bay Lightning have also been give permission to bring in Chuck Fletcher, Penguins AGM into the Lightning's General Manager's position. The Lightning have relieved Lawton of his job due to his lackluster performance.​


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars*​
The Dallas Stars have signed several UFA's and RFA's. In addition, the Stars have come to terms with Undrafted Free Agent University of Wisconsin forward John Mitchell and 2007 5th Round Pick Ondrej Roman, forward for the Spokane Chiefs.

*UFA*
Sergei Zubov: 1 year for $1.5 million, $500,000 for 10, 40, and 60 games played
Jere Lehtinen: 1 year for $1.5 million, $500,000 for 10 and 40 games played

*RFA*
Mark Fistric: 2 years for $1.6 million (Y1: $750,000, Y2: $850,00)
Aaron Gagnon: 1 year, two-way, for $687,500 ($67,500 AHL)
John Lammers: 1 year, two-way, for $687,500 ($67,500 AHL)
Matt Climie: 1 year, two-way, for $550,000 ($85,000 AHL)
Alexander Naurov: Not Qualified

*ELC*
John Mitchell:


Year|NHL Salary|NHL Games Played|Signing Bonus
1|$500,000|$310,000 for 1 Game|$90,000
2|$550,000|$65,000 for 5, 15, 30, 50 Games|$90,000
Ondrej Roman:


Yr|NHL Salary|Minor League|Signing Bonus|Performance Bonus 
1|$500,000|$65,000|$80,000|$220,000 for 35 games 
2|$500,000|$65,000|$77,500|$39,500 after each of 35, 45, 55, 65 and 75 games 
3|$525,000|$65,000|$75,000|$30,000 after each of 40, 50, 60, 70 and 80 games


----------



## HighLifeManIsHigh

The Flames are looking to move Jokinen or Langkow.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

BigG44 said:


> *Dallas Stars*​
> The Dallas Stars have signed several UFA's and RFA's. In addition, the Stars have come to terms with Undrafted Free Agent University of Wisconsin forward John Mitchell and 2007 5th Round Pick Ondrej Roman, forward for the Spokane Chiefs.
> 
> *UFA*
> Sergei Zubov: 1 year for $1.5 million, $500,000 for 10, 40, and 60 games played
> Jere Lehtinen: 1 year for $1.5 million, $500,000 for 10 and 40 games played
> 
> *RFA*
> Mark Fistric: 2 years for $1.6 million (Y1: $750,000, Y2: $850,00)
> Aaron Gagnon: 1 year, two-way, for $687,500 ($67,500 AHL)
> John Lammers: 1 year, two-way, for $687,500 ($67,500 AHL)
> Matt Climie: 1 year, two-way, for $550,000 ($85,000 AHL)
> Alexander Naurov: Not Qualified
> 
> *ELC*
> John Mitchell:
> 
> 
> Year|NHL Salary|NHL Games Played|Signing Bonus
> 1|$500,000|$310,000 for 1 Game|$90,000
> 2|$550,000|$65,000 for 5, 15, 30, 50 Games|$90,000
> Ondrej Roman:
> 
> 
> Yr|NHL Salary|Minor League|Signing Bonus|Performance Bonus
> 1|$500,000|$65,000|$80,000|$220,000 for 35 games
> 2|$500,000|$65,000|$77,500|$39,500 after each of 35, 45, 55, 65 and 75 games
> 3|$525,000|$65,000|$75,000|$30,000 after each of 40, 50, 60, 70 and 80 games




Sergei, and Jere really wanted to re-sign with the Stars. They both believe this is their last contract, and they decided to try and keep playing. Both will most likely play around 40-50 games next season. 



CGY said:


> *Flames Re-Sign Two UFA's​*Adam Pardy - 3 Years/$2.25 Million ($750,000 Per season)
> Warren Peters - 2 Years/$1 Million ($500,000 Per season)​




Confirmed.



habsman56 said:


> Detroit has resigned two UFA's and one RFA
> 
> Tomas Kopecky 2 years for .9M/Year
> Mikael Samuelsson 3 Years for 1.2M/Year
> Ville Leino 1 Year for .650M/Year (1 Way)




Confirmed. "This was a no-brainer for me," said Samuelsson. "I get paid. Get laid. And win Stanley Cups."



Mehta said:


> The Edmonton Oilers are proud to announce that they have re-signed Ales Kotalik. 2 years, 3.35 mill per and a LNTC where he gets to pick 10 teams he does not want to go to.
> 
> _Kotalik is someone we needed. He was playing physical here and was scoring. He his also capable of being the QB of a powerplay and he was having a great season here in Edmonton for the period he was here. He scored 7 goals and had 4 assists in 19 games he played for the Oilers this year. To me those are pretty good stats. I hope Kotalik continues his fine play for the next 2 years._



Confirmed. Ales really like Edmonton, and is happy he gets to play with countryman and friend Ales Hemsky. The Ales' will rip up the West together!



BiLLY_ShOE1721 said:


> *Chicago re-signs Havlat**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago has re-signed the star RW to an 8 year, 32 million dollar deal with a limited NTC where he can state 15 teams he will not accept a trade to. Martin was an integral part of our offense this year, and has been a great veteran presence added to our great young talent up front. The cap hit on the deal is only 4M, giving up plenty of room to address other needs, as well as signing Toews, Kane, and Keith next year. We are excited to have him back, and look forward to going deep into the playoffs, and hopefully winning some cups. The deal will pay him the following salaries each season-6, 5, 5, 4, 4, 3, 2.5, 2.5*​




Confirmed. Martin really wanted to stay in Chicago for almost the rest of his career. He bit the bullet a little for taking the longer contract, but he believes it was worth it by staying with one of the best, young teams in the league.



Peter Griffin said:


> The Vancouver Canucks are very pleased to announce the long term signings of both Daniel and Henrik Sedin. The identical contracts are worth a total of $48.5M each spread over a 10 year span.
> 
> "We feel that both Daniel and Henrik are among the premier two-way forwards in the NHL today. Both are very consistent offensively and neither has missed more than 7 games in an NHL season, that being Daniel's rookie season. We are very excited to have both players in the fold for the long term."
> 
> The Canucks also announce the re-signing of forwards Kyle Wellwood, Jannik Hansen and Rick Rypien as well as defensemen Shane O'Brien, Nathan McIver and Shaun Heshka. Wellwood, Rypien, McIver and Heshka accepted their qualifying offers while Hansen and O'Brien were signed to multi year deals.




Confirmed. The Sedin's are very happy to stay in Vancouver. They believe that Vancouver is one step away from the Stanley Cup, and want to finish their NHL Career's as a Canuck. This deal will give them a chance to finish their pro-hockey careers as part of MoDo of the SEL.



IslesFTW said:


> *Niedermayers', Ducks agree on terms to keep the brothers in California*
> In breaking news that the team just announced in a media conference, the team and the Niedermayers' have both agreed on one year contract extensions. Scott, the defenseman, will make 6 million dollars next season while Rob, the forward, will make two million dollars next season. Scott's one year deal will include a no movement clause while Rob's will include a no trade clause. Anaheim management issued this statement:
> 
> "We feel that 8 million dollars was well worth keeping both Niedemayers here. Scott, well, you guys know what he can do, and he should be a first pairing guy for us next year, and Rob has a ton of veteran experience, and knows how to play the game right. We are very pleased we were able to sign both players."




Confirmed. "I grow a mean beard," says the brothers.



Peter Griffin said:


> The Vancouver Canucks are pleased to announce that they have come to terms with Mats Sundin. The one year deal with a NTC is worth $4.5M.
> 
> "We are pleased to bring Mats back for another season in Vancouver. His strong post-season play as well as his play after his first 9 games of the season(33 points in 40GP) indicate to us that Mats does have the ability to still play at a high level. Given he will be fully commited all season and will go through training camp with the team we are excited to see what he can accomplish for us through an entire season."




Confirmed. Sundin was really happy with how Vancouver handled the situation last year, and wanted to be loyal and sign right away this year. He took this offer as he believes his skills have gone downhill but his ambition has not.


----------



## 888 98 twins

*Penguins re-up RW Billy Guerin*

The Pittsburgh Penguins are happy to announce that Bill Guerin will bring his veteran presence back to the locker room for another year. The agreement is as follows:

1 year, one-way, for $3.3 million, $2.8 million NHL salary, $500,000 for 25 goals scored, full NMC.

Billy has shown good chemistry with Sidney Crosby thus far in this playoffs, and we're excited to see what they can do together for a full season. We're also looking to bring in a star winger to join this first line. More to come on that.


----------



## HighLifeManIsHigh

*Flames Re-Sign 3 RFAs*

Dustin Boyd - 1 Year/$850,000 - One-Way
Kyle Greentree - 1 Year/$650,000 - Two-Way
Kris Chucko - 1 Year/$750,000 - Two-Way​


----------



## BigG44

*Carbonneau is Back*



*Dallas Stars*




Co-GM Brett Hull officially announced Guy Carbonneau's signing as Associate Coach for the Dallas Stars. He'll manage the forward lines during the game and assist with Dallas' PK.

Assistant Coach Mark Lamb has been released.


----------



## BigG44

PITTisIT said:


> The Pittsburgh Penguins are happy to announce that Bill Guerin will bring his veteran presence back to the locker room for another year. The agreement is as follows:
> 
> 1 year, one-way, for $3.3 million, $2.8 million NHL salary, $500,000 for 25 goals scored, full NMC.
> 
> Billy has shown good chemistry with Sidney Crosby thus far in this playoffs, and we're excited to see what they can do together for a full season. We're also looking to bring in a star winger to join this first line. More to come on that.




Confirmed.


----------



## HighLifeManIsHigh

Flames place Jim Vandermeer on waivers.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Montreal has decided to move D Ryan McDonaugh for a young top 6 forward!

In other news Carey Price is now on the block as I am close to acquiring another #1 goalie


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

CGY said:


> Flames place Jim Vandermeer on waivers.




Poor vandy, In old NHL he may have been a top pairing dman!

Now he is just too slow and takes too many stupid penalites.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

I'll be taking control of the Minnesota Wild. 

To start the offseason, the Wild have made it known that the rights to Josh Harding and Marian Gaborik are on the table, as is almost anyone, except for Brent Burns and Mikko Koivu. Draft picks are in play as well.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Downie Did It! Yeah!


----------



## 888 98 twins

Blackhawkswincup said:


> Montreal has decided to move D Ryan McDonaugh for a young top 6 forward!
> 
> In other news Carey Price is now on the block as I am close to acquiring another #1 goalie




Uh, whut?


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Ghost of Downie said:


> I'll be taking control of the Minnesota Wild.
> 
> To start the offseason, the Wild have made it known that the rights to Josh Harding and Marian Gaborik are on the table, as is almost anyone, except for Brent Burns and Mikko Koivu. Draft picks are in play as well.




Wow, Haven't seen you for a while


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

PITTisIT said:


> Uh, whut?




I dont feel Carey Price is the future of the Montreal Canadians

I feel that Jaroslav Halak is the goalie of the future


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Yeah, my laptop's been out of the loop for about 5 months now, but I'm finally getting back here now. And you all know how much I love FA Games.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

3 teams are showing interest in Carey Price


----------



## 888 98 twins

Rumors swirling out of Pittsburgh that they have completed a "trade-and-sign." no, not a sign and trade, and trade and sign...

The deal has reportedly locked up a winger to play with Crosby for the next 9 years. More to come...


in the meantime, Chris Kunitz remains available. We are looking for a gritty top-6 forward who makes less than $3M a year.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Well Carey Price's time in Montreal is over!

Trade will be completed shortly


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Price for Kunitz?


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars*​
The Dallas Stars have signed Jim Schoenfeld to be an Assistant Coach. Schonefeld will be responsible for the defense pairs. Associate Coach Rick Wilson has been released.


----------



## Jarmac

The Rangers are interested in signing Doug Risebrough as Assistant GM.


----------



## 888 98 twins

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Price for Kunitz?






In order to replace Chuck Fletcher, the Pittsburgh Penguins have promoted Andre Savard to fill the Assistant GM position.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

5 offers for Price!

I am going to decide in a couple minutes


----------



## RR

The Phoenix Coyotes are pleased to announce the following signings:

UFAs
Steven Reinprecht, 1 year, $2M ($200k incentive if reaches 40 points in 2009/10 season)
Ken Klee, 1 year, $1M ($100k incentive if reaches 70 games played in 2009/10 season)

RFAs
Scottie Upshall, 3 years, $6M ($2M per)
Petr Prucha, 3 years, $5.4M ($1.8 per)
Enver Lisin, 1 year, $1M
Nigel Dawes, 2 years $1.3M ($650k per)
Daniel Winnik, 1 year, $600k
Joakim Lindstrom, 1 year, $600k
Keith Yandle, 2 years, $3.5M ($1.5M year 1, $2M year 2)
Josh Tordjman, 2 years, $1.2M ($600k per)


----------



## 888 98 twins

After an extremely busy night, the Penguins have signed all of their RFA's, Bill Guerin, Craig Adams, Mike Zigomanis, and a big-time top-6 forward. We also have 3 trades that are pending league approval. Our roster is just about finished, but we are now looking to move up in the draft. Many prospects/picks are available, but all of the available roster players we had have been traded.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

The Wild are looking to bring in a top line forward; contact us if interested.


----------



## Jamie Benn

Legwand, Erat, Joel Ward, Ellis, De Vires are all available


----------



## RR

Coyotes Managing Partner Wayne Gretzky has confirmed that Manitoba Moose Head Coach Scott Arniel is the team's choice to succeed him behind the Coyotes bench. 

It will be a homecoming of sorts for Arniel, who spent six of his 11 years as a player in the NHL with the Winnipeg Jets, the franchise that is now the Coyotes.

Arniel was named the AHL Coach of the Year this past season as the Moose posted a 49-22-6 record. In his three years leading the Moose Arniel has an impressive 140-77-24 record. Before accepting the head job in Manitoba, Arniel spent four years as an Assistant Coach under Lindy Ruff in Buffalo.


----------



## RR

Veteran defenseman Ed Jovanovski has presented the Phoenix Coyotes with a list of nine teams he'd be willing to waive his NMC to play for this season. General Manager Don Maloney said he'd be open to speaking with those teams.

Jovo will accept a deal for the chance to play in Boston, Washington, Pittsburgh, New Jersey, Philadelphia, Detroit, San Jose, Anaheim, or Chicago.


----------



## habs4eva

*Trade*

The San Jose Sharks have a major trade to announce:

*The Sharks have traded Milan Michalek + Ryane Clowe + Christian Ehrhoff to the Montreal Canadiens for Carey Price + Andrei Kostityn + Maxim Lapierre.*
_
"We are really pleased with this deal, as we feel Carey is going to be a great goalie for many years to come. Maxim was one of the most improved players in th Nhl last year and we are sure he will continue to improve and be part of the Sharks organization. We gave up a lot of quality players in this deal and its really tough to lose such great players but we feel this trade will make us better and our organization needed a change in direction."_

*We would also let all GMs know that Nabokov, Cheechoo, Marleau, Shelly, Goc are all available.*


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars*​
The Stars are looking to trade back in the 2009 draft to pickup additional picks in Round 1 and 2. Stephane Robidas is also on the block with about 4 teams interested we're either looking for a winger to use in a 3 team deal or the best offer for Dallas. The Stars have an overabundance of left-shot wingers and 2nd-3rd pair D so any package with other pieces would be considered.



BigG44 said:


> Stephane Robidas, right-shot defenseman, is on the trading block. He played 24 minutes a game as Dallas' primary shutdown defender (+10 on a team that aloud 27 more goals than they scored). In the past 2 seasons, Robidas has scored 52 points, and he put up 11 points in 18 playoff games in 2008. Best suited for the 2nd pair, Robidas will provide a huge boost to any team, but teams with cap issues will greatly benefit from his $1.5 million cap hit.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Chicago is rumored to have some deals working, look for something to be announced today.


----------



## CaptPantalones

The Buffalo Sabres are pleased to announce they have agreed to terms with the following Restricted Free Agents, highlighted by the resignings of Drew Stafford, Andrej Sekera, and Buffalo native Patrick Kaleta:

Mark Mancari: 1 yr @ 600k (2 way)
Jimmy Bonneau: 1 yr @ 550 k (2 way)
Michael Funk: 2 yrs @ 650k per (2 way)
Dylan Hunter: 2 yrs @ 700k per (2 way)
Marek Zagrapan: 1 yr @ 700k (2 way)
Kaleta (.7, .75, .95 - .8)
Sekera(1.5, 2, 2.5 - 2)
Stafford: (2.5, 3, 3.5)


----------



## IslesRock4

Brian Gionta's rights are very available.


----------



## Canad93

Rumour has it the Toronto Maple Leafs are about to become very active...The end of the line has been reached for a few players. Last call for Tomas Kaberle.


----------



## Canad93

Healthy Vesa Toskala is also available to anyone looking for a young-ish starting goalie.
We assure you that last season's debacle was due to a lasting injury that in the end required surgery, but top doctors are saying he'll make a complete recovery!


----------



## IslesFTW

Ducks are willing to _discuss_ trading Chris Pronger, but if we do trade him, we expect to get one exceptional young prospect back along with a pick or another prospect. Contact us if interested!

Also Giguere is probably gone by tonight, so contact us by today if you haven't already


----------



## Canad93

Pavel Kubina is also very close to being moved. PM if you're still interested.


----------



## IslesFTW

Breaking news story: a trade was just agreed to by two Western Conference teams. More to come in just a bit, pending league approval of course.


----------



## McIce Whole

Rumours are swirling Dustin Penner has packed his bags. Sources dont know if its a western or eastern team . . . but stay tuned more to come.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Penner for Giguere?


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs are looking to move up from the 7th overall pick.
PM if you're 1-6 and looking to move down.


----------



## McIce Whole

Horcoff, Staios, Moreau are all on the trade block.


----------



## CaptPantalones

Sabres getting very heavy offers on Jason Pominville. Decent chance hes moved


----------



## BillyShoe1721

and  have reached a deal.

To Montreal-LW Andrew Ladd, RW Igor Makarov

To Chicago-Montreal 1st 09

Andrew was a good role player for us, but we felt that his skill set could be replaced by other players in our organization. It also means one less body we would need to sign the year of Toews, Kane, and Keith. Makarov was guy that we liked and we saw that he had a lot of talent, but when he said if he didn't make the team soon, he was more than happy staying in Russia, so we were looking to get something for him. With the 1st 09, which is the #19 overall, we will get a player that we really like. It also gives us the flexibility of having two first round picks and maybe trading down, to add more prospects. Having a deep prospect pool is necessary in the salary cap NHL, always needing to have new talent coming into the team.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

habs4eva said:


> The San Jose Sharks have a major trade to announce:
> 
> *The Sharks have traded Milan Michalek + Ryane Clowe + Christian Ehrhoff to the Montreal Canadiens for Carey Price + Andrei Kostityn + Maxim Lapierre.*
> _
> "We are really pleased with this deal, as we feel Carey is going to be a great goalie for many years to come. Maxim was one of the most improved players in th Nhl last year and we are sure he will continue to improve and be part of the Sharks organization. We gave up a lot of quality players in this deal and its really tough to lose such great players but we feel this trade will make us better and our organization needed a change in direction."_
> 
> *We would also let all GMs know that Nabokov, Cheechoo, Marleau, Shelly, Goc are all available.*




I confirm

The Habs feel Price will be a fine goalie but Halak is our future. Acquiring 2 top line LW's and a young defenseman of Ehrhoff's abilities was too good to pass up!



BiLLY_ShOE1721 said:


> and  have reached a deal.
> 
> To Montreal-LW Andrew Ladd, RW Igor Makarov
> 
> To Chicago-Montreal 1st 09
> 
> Andrew was a good role player for us, but we felt that his skill set could be replaced by other players in our organization. It also means one less body we would need to sign the year of Toews, Kane, and Keith. Makarov was guy that we liked and we saw that he had a lot of talent, but when he said if he didn't make the team soon, he was more than happy staying in Russia, so we were looking to get something for him. With the 1st 09, which is the #19 overall, we will get a player that we really like. It also gives us the flexibility of having two first round picks and maybe trading down, to add more prospects. Having a deep prospect pool is necessary in the salary cap NHL, always needing to have new talent coming into the team.




I confirm

Ladd is a proven NHL talent and should fit in well on the Habs, Makarov is a top tier prospect who will have every chance to make team next season or the year after!


----------



## Canad93

Vesa Toskala will go for relatively cheap. He's a good starter for 4M. Need to move his salary.


----------



## Peter Griffin

The Canucks are still taking offers for Cory Schneider. Looking to move up in the draft if possible.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Habs looking for top line RW and 3rd line C

Assets available to move include D Ryan McDonaugh , D P.K Subban and RW Sergei Kostitsyn


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

The Lightning have reached an agreement with Ramo, Karsums, and Lashoff.


----------



## habs4eva

So far 6 teams have shown interest in Nabokov. 4 official offers have been made. Still looking for the best possible deal. He could very well be traded by the end of the day. 
If interested PM me.

As for Marleau, 3 teams have shown interest. Won't rush into making a decision, still accepting offers.


----------



## TheNudge

Boston Made a deal with Pittsburgh


Chuck Kobasew

for

Chris Kunitzs + 3rd 09 TBL


----------



## 888 98 twins

*3 Penguins trades to announce*

To PIT: John Scott

To MIN: Pascal Dupuis




To PIT: Chuck Kobasew

To BOS: Chris Kunitz, TB's 3rd in '09



To PIT: Cammalleri's rights

To CAL: cond. 2nd in '09


Commentary to come eventually.


----------



## Canad93

The pieces are starting to fall into place. Expect Toronto to be making some changes really soon. 
If you're interested in one of our roster players, PM soon.


----------



## HighLifeManIsHigh

PITTisIT said:


> To PIT: John Scott
> 
> To MIN: Pascal Dupuis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To PIT: Chuck Kobasew
> 
> To BOS: Chris Kunitz, TB's 3rd in '09
> 
> 
> 
> *To PIT: Cammalleri's rights
> 
> To CAL: cond. 2nd in '09*
> 
> 
> Commentary to come eventually.




Confirm.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

Remember if you are trying to get rid of some high price players for cap room, the NYI could be takers.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

The 52nd pick in the 2009 NHL Entry Draft is available.


----------



## TheNudge

Yeah Detroit scored 3-2.

Go D Go.


----------



## TheNudge

From Boston

Krejci could be had for the right price.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

The Lightning have asked Prospal to pack his bags and get the hell out of Florida. "They told me, I make too much green," said the confused winger. "I was just out getting some milk and cookies to make a cake for our new coach Pat Quinn, when I get an angry phone call from Chuck Fletcher. At first I had no idea who he was, and thought it was a joke. But I guess I'm gonna enjoy the amazing team he sent me too." The trade is pending but apparently their was only one taker for Prospal's play and contract. It is speculated the Bolts had to overpay a bit. "Well, techniqually speaking I am not yet the Lightning General Manager. But I was told by the owners, GongShowHockey Co. that they wanted me to tell Vaclav he was traded. I did so. Hell I don't even know where he is going to," Said Chuck Fletcher. We will see in a few minutes to hours where Vaclav Prospal was traded to.


----------



## Canad93

fedro91 said:


> Yeah Detroit scored 3-2.
> 
> Go D Go.




Don't waste our precious posting space.


----------



## 888 98 twins

*Pittsburgh Organizational Rearrangements*

Pittsburgh would like to put in a bid to make Bob Boughner an assistant coach. Bob would be in charge of defensemen and penalty killing.

Pittsburgh would also like to put a bid on Peter Laviolette to coach forwards and the PP.

Tom Fitzgerald will take over the reigns as head coach of Wilkes-Barre/Scranton.


----------



## Canad93

PITTisIT said:


> Pittsburgh would like to put in a bid to make Bob Boughner an assistant coach. Bob would be in charge of defensemen and penalty killing.
> 
> Pittsburgh would also like to put a bid on Peter Laviolette to coach forwards and the PP.
> 
> Tom Fitzgerald will take over the reigns as head coach of Wilkes-Barre/Scranton.




Unlikely..He left a coaching job to run/coach his Spits.


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs would like to offer Hakan Loob a position as the special advisor European-liason to the General Manager.


----------



## Cherepanisimov

Florida is shopping Stephen Weiss.


----------



## 888 98 twins

Pittsburgh is stepping out for a while, probably won't be back to late-ish tonight. Waiting to hear from two people about different things.

PM me if you have a middle 1st rounder available or you're interested in the rights to any of my UFA's (besides Cammy).


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

PITTisIT said:


> To PIT: John Scott
> 
> To MIN: Pascal Dupuis




Confirmed.


----------



## Canad93

The Leafs have signed European UFA Rickard Wallin to a 2 year, 2-way deal worth 0.950 per year.


----------



## ESY16

ESY Agent Update:

I have received 3 PMs and will work on answering those ASAP. However, I am running out of town as my mother will be in the ER/hospital. This means that I will be slow in getting back to some people but I will try to check in as much as I possibly can. I apologize for the inconvenience but am still a part of this game and should be able to carry out my duties just fine. The situation will hopefully be resolved by tonight or tomorrow. Thank you for your patience, and to the GMs that have sent me PMs, I will get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## Backstrom #19

ESY16 said:


> ESY Agent Update:
> 
> I have received 3 PMs and will work on answering those ASAP. However, I am running out of town as my mother will be in the ER/hospital. This means that I will be slow in getting back to some people but I will try to check in as much as I possibly can. I apologize for the inconvenience but am still a part of this game and should be able to carry out my duties just fine. The situation will hopefully be resolved by tonight or tomorrow. Thank you for your patience, and to the GMs that have sent me PMs, I will get back to you as soon as I can.




It's fine. Hope your mom gets better.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

ESY16 said:


> ESY Agent Update:
> 
> I have received 3 PMs and will work on answering those ASAP. However, I am running out of town as my mother will be in the ER/hospital. This means that I will be slow in getting back to some people but I will try to check in as much as I possibly can. I apologize for the inconvenience but am still a part of this game and should be able to carry out my duties just fine. The situation will hopefully be resolved by tonight or tomorrow. Thank you for your patience, and to the GMs that have sent me PMs, I will get back to you as soon as I can.




Good luck, ESY, that sounds scary. Hope everything works out well.

In Wild news, considerable interest has been shown for Josh Harding, while the rights to Marian Gaborik are still available.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Chicago is looking to trade down from the #27 pick for two second rounders.


----------



## Canad93

_The Toronto Maple Leafs would like to say good-bye to Tomas Kaberle. We thank him for all of his time in Toronto. We feel he'll have a much better chance to win the Cup with .........*drumroll*.... The New Jersey Devils! _ Deal: to Toronto: Greene, Cormier, 1st 09, Pandolfo to New Jersey: Tomas Kaberle, 6th round pick


We'd also like to thank Pavel Kubina for his contributions.

to Columbus: Kubina
to Toronto: Goloubef, Russel, 2nd


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

ESY16 said:


> ESY Agent Update:
> 
> I have received 3 PMs and will work on answering those ASAP. However, I am running out of town as my mother will be in the ER/hospital. This means that I will be slow in getting back to some people but I will try to check in as much as I possibly can. I apologize for the inconvenience but am still a part of this game and should be able to carry out my duties just fine. The situation will hopefully be resolved by tonight or tomorrow. Thank you for your patience, and to the GMs that have sent me PMs, I will get back to you as soon as I can.




I hope your mom is okay man.


----------



## IslesRock4

Canad93 said:


> _The Toronto Maple Leafs would like to say good-bye to Tomas Kaberle. We thank him for all of his time in Toronto. We feel he'll have a much better chance to win the Cup with .........*drumroll*.... The New Jersey Devils! _ Deal: to Toronto: Greene, Cormier, 1st 09, Pandolfo to New Jersey: Tomas Kaberle, 6th round pick
> 
> 
> We'd also like to thank Pavel Kubina for his contributions.
> 
> to Columbus: Kubina
> to Toronto: Goloubef, Russel, 2nd




Confirmed.


----------



## Backstrom #19

Canad93 said:


> _The Toronto Maple Leafs would like to say good-bye to Tomas Kaberle. We thank him for all of his time in Toronto. We feel he'll have a much better chance to win the Cup with .........*drumroll*.... The New Jersey Devils! _ Deal: to Toronto: Greene, Cormier, 1st 09, Pandolfo to New Jersey: Tomas Kaberle, 6th round pick
> 
> 
> We'd also like to thank Pavel Kubina for his contributions.
> 
> to Columbus: Kubina
> to Toronto: Goloubef, Russel, 2nd




Confirmed. 

"Columbus is happy to acquire Kubina. We feel he will help our pathetic power play, and be our best defenceman. We gave up a good prospect, and a good young player for him so we like him a lot."


----------



## IslesRock4

The Devils are pleased to announce two UFA re-signings:

Scott Clemmensen: 2 years $1.8M ($900k per)
Johnny Oduya: 2 years $4.6M ($2.3M per)


----------



## ESY16

Last update before I head out, then updates will be sporadic on my phone:

I confirm on Devil's UFA signings. 

I am now the GM of the Colorado Avalanche. I would like to express interest in hiring Peter Laviolette as head coach and Patrick Roy as assistant coach.

If you have a goalie (young preferably) that you are wanting to trade (Harding, Halak, and the like) then please PM me as hopefully we can work out a trade. 

Clark, Salei, and Hensick are on the trade block.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Wild are rumored to have made a big deal to soothe their offensive woes, stay tuned for more news.

A package involving Josh Harding is available in return for a top 6 sniping winger.

Also, the Wild would like to express their interest in signing Peter Laviolette, in order to improve on their team's offense. No disrespect to you, ESY, I was just looking up stories on who most Minnesotans would like to see coach the Wild, and Laviolette seemed to make the most sense.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

PM"s screwing up for anyone else?


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars*​
Dave Tippett confirmed today that Guy Boucher will join the Stars as an Assistant Coach for Dallas. He will be responsible for the Power Play. 

Idaho Steelheads head coach Derek Laxdal has been promoted to the first head coach of the Texas Stars, and Stu Barnes has been reassigned to be an Assistant Coach for the Texas Stars. Barnes will work with the Forwards.


----------



## Jamie Benn

1st liners in need

Arnott, Erat,Ellis, Suter available



Patric Hornqvist
Wade Belak
3rd round pick 09


Niklas Hagman
Lee Stempniak
5th Round Pick 09

Salary dump for Toronto


----------



## Peter Griffin

Cory Schneider available, looking for a top notch defensive prospect or possibly forward.


----------



## IslesRock4

TourettesGuy said:


> 1st liners in need
> 
> Arnott, Erat,Ellis, Suter available
> 
> 
> 
> Patric Hornqvist
> Wade Belak
> 3rd round pick 09
> 
> 
> Niklas Hagman
> Lee Stempniak
> 5th Round Pick 09
> 
> Salary dump for Toronto




I was never PMed this trade.

EDIT: But I approve of course.


----------



## CaptPantalones

Sabres looking for defensive help, and would part with Jason Pominville if a good young defenseman can be had


----------



## McIce Whole

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to announce that they have acquired J.S Giguere for the Anahiem Ducks. *


*Giguere*


*Penner
Schremp
3rd in 09*

_We have found our number 1 goalie and thats exactly what we needed to do. Giguere has prooven that he is an All Star goalie from time to time and I think feel he is exactly what the Oilers need. Penner and Schremp were not doing good over here and they needed a change._


----------



## Cherepanisimov

Florida could use JBo's rights and our first to move into the top 7.


----------



## Kessel>Seguin +

*The Kings just resigned J. Johnson to a year 3 extension worth 9 million. 3 million per year *


----------



## Kessel>Seguin +

*The Kings are taking offers on the 5th overall pick. PM offers *


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

My ****ing computer crashed.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

juice1815 said:


> *The Kings just resigned J. Johnson to a year 3 extension worth 9 million per year *




9 mil per!


----------



## IslesRock4

juice1815 said:


> *The Kings just resigned J. Johnson to a year 3 extension worth 9 million per year *


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Hey IR, did you ever approve my Prospal deal?


----------



## IslesRock4

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Hey IR, did you ever approve my Prospal deal?




Yeah I told Saku I guess he hasn't been online in while though.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Future Considerations



Vaclav Prospal
6th Round Pick

We would like to thank Vaccy for his time here, but we don't really like his stupid face or his stupid contract. Hell we would've traded him for a ham sandwich.


----------



## Kessel>Seguin +

I dont think this deal would pass the NHL "Sniff Test" 




GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Future Considerations
> 
> 
> 
> Vaclav Prospal
> 6th Round Pick
> 
> We would like to thank Vaccy for his time here, but we don't really like his stupid face or his stupid contract. Hell we would've traded him for a ham sandwich.


----------



## McIce Whole

Horcoff and Moreau are on the trade block. Looking for a 1st line forward.


----------



## McIce Whole

The Edmonton Oilers would like to hire Peter Laviolette as there Head coach.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Haha, it looks like the Peter Laviolette sweepstakes are on!


----------



## McIce Whole

ahah yes they are but who is the agent for him then? On the front page it doesn't show who the agent for the coaches are.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

juice1815 said:


> I dont think this deal would pass the NHL "Sniff Test"




Why not? We told him to retire or play 2nd line for the Islanders. He said he'd make a cake for Bettman, IR, and Charles Wang.


----------



## IslesRock4

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Why not? We told him to retire or play 2nd line for the Islanders. He said he'd make a cake for Bettman, IR, and Charles Wang.


----------



## Jarmac

Haha so Tampa signs Boyle midyear and then trades him, then they trade specifically for Prospal's rights and he signs with them instead of testing the market, and then they trade him. Of course the agents in this game will not take note of this and flock to whoever offers the most green.


----------



## IslesRock4

Jarmac said:


> Haha so Tampa signs Boyle midyear and then trades him, then they trade specifically for Prospal's rights and he signs with them instead of testing the market, and then they trade him. Of course the agents in this game will not take note of this and flock to whoever offers the most green.




They will.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Jarmac said:


> Haha so Tampa signs Boyle midyear and then trades him, then they trade specifically for Prospal's rights and he signs with them instead of testing the market, and then they trade him. Of course the agents in this game will not take note of this and flock to whoever offers the most green.




Actually I stated earlier in the game, that the two owners sold the team to me, and I stated I am making drastic moves.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Brent Burns
Pascal Dupuis
James Sheppard
Rights to Gaborik
12th Overall pick



Vincent Lecavalier


This is a sad time for our organization but this move had to be made. We started to see Vinny wasn't happy about his situation, and felt pressure mounting him. The Wild are one of the top organizations in the league, and we feel Vinny will feel great again in a Hockey market. "Of course this is a sad time," said Chuck Fletcher. "Vinny is a top 10 player in the league, and after the old management and ownership were talking trades, he felt bad about signing his extension and we assured him he'd get moved to one of the best teams in the league. We are happy to acquire Burns, Shep, and Dupuis, and we have big plans for the 12th overall. We are also going to try and sign Gaborik."


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Confirmed. James, Pascal, and Brent were not parts of the original package, but we felt that, in order to drastically improve our offense, we would be best served in getting one of the top 5 forwards in the world. We now turn to acquire a top 6 winger and a top pairing defenseman. The Wild will be one of the most exciting team to watch in the offseason, and consider that a promise.


----------



## CaptPantalones

Breaking News from TSN: The Sabres have agreed to a trade sending Jason Pominville to the Western Conference

More to come..


----------



## BigG44

*Tom Hicks Finalizes NHL and AHL Coaches/Management*



*Dallas Stars*



Dave Tippett
_Head Coach_


Guy Carbonneau|Jim Schoenfeld|Guy Boucher|Andy Moog
_Associate Coach_
|
_Assistant Coach_
|
_Assistant Coach_
|
_Goalie Consultant_


Les Jackson|Brett Hull
_Co-General Manager_
|
_Co-General Manager_


Frank Provenzano|Dave Taylor
_Assistant General Manager_
|
_Director of Player Personnel_







Derek Laxdal
_Head Coach_


Stu Barnes|Craig Ludwig
_Assistant Coach_
|
_Assistant Coach_


Scott White|Rick McLaughlin
_General Manager_
|
_Team President_


----------



## McIce Whole

*The Edmonton Oilers have acquired Jason Pominville and Henrik Tallinder from the Buffalo Sabres.*


Pominville
Tallinder


Gilbert
Nilsson
Staios


----------



## CaptPantalones

*Sabres acquire trio from Oilers*











_As first reported on TSN, the Buffalo Sabres and Edmonton Oilers have agreed to a big trade, potentially changing the landscape for both sides.

Heading to Buffalo are young defenseman Tom Gilbert, veteran defenseman Steve Staois, and young centerman Robert Nilsson.

For Sabres GM Capt Pantalones, this was all about filling needs.

"Its hard to trade players the caliber of Jason and Henrik, especially because of the people they are off the ice," Pantalones said. "But we saw this deal as a chance to upgrade our defense, something we were very much looking to do. And with the emergence of Nathan Gerbe and guys like Clarke MacArthur, we felt that this was the time to move Jason."_


----------



## CaptPantalones

Sabres still taking offers on Toni Lydman or Clarke MacArthur


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

IR, when is the draft?


----------



## Canad93

TourettesGuy said:


> 1st liners in need
> 
> Arnott, Erat,Ellis, Suter available
> 
> 
> 
> Patric Hornqvist
> Wade Belak
> 3rd round pick 09
> 
> 
> Niklas Hagman
> Lee Stempniak
> 5th Round Pick 09
> 
> Salary dump for Toronto




Confirm. The Leafs are in a much better place now heading into free agency and draft. Our team looks rough now; but now we finally have a clean slate upon which to rebuild.
We are excited to have Hornqvist in our system; hopefully he can make our team out of camp. 
We welcome back fan favourite Wade Belak


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> *The Lightning Are Going Down The Right Path*
> 
> The Tampa Bay Lightning are interested in Pat Quinn to become their Head Coach. Rich Tocchet has been relieved of his duties as Head Coach. We would like to thank Rich for his time here, but with our new ownership group, after buying the Lightning just a few days ago, we were just not interested in him for the job. The Lightning are also interested in bringing in Ted Nolan, and Tom Renney as assistant coaches.
> 
> The Tampa Bay Lightning have also been give permission to bring in Chuck Fletcher, Penguins AGM into the Lightning's General Manager's position. The Lightning have relieved Lawton of his job due to his lackluster performance.​




Official


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs have added Randy Edmonds to their staff. He will be our assistant director of player development.


----------



## 888 98 twins

*Penguins sign sniper to ultra long-term deal*




The Pittsburgh Penguins have ended the search for a winger for Sidney Crosby. Mike Cammalleri has been locked up for the next 9 seasons:

9 years, $42.75M, (4.75 cap it), full NMC for first 5 years, full NTC after that. Front-loaded as such:

(10,8,6.4,5.12,4.096,3.2768,2.62144,2.097125,1.138635)

...GM Ray Shero has this to say: "Mike will be a big part of our future for years to come. We've been searching for a long-term winger solution for Sid, and with this signing, that search is finally over. Not only is Mike an excellent goal-scorer, but he has the instincts necessary to play with Crosby.

We were also happy to bring in Kobasew, who also bring good instincts and scoring ability to the table, as well as grit. With these new additions, our two top centers in the league will have set wingers to play with for years to come, no more revolving door. not to mention Eric Tangradi and Luca Caputi will be able to bring net presence and hard work along the boards to the top 2 lines when they are developed enough to round out the top-6."



After this addition, we are right up against the cap, so we won't be taking offers on any roster players unless it's for a cheap 6th D-man. We are willing to trade almost any picks/prospects (save Tangradi, Caputi, Jeffrey, and Grant) in order to move up to the middle of the draft.


----------



## 888 98 twins

The Penguins have dropped out of the Laviolette race, and have instead decided to put in a bid on bringing in Denis Savard in to run the PP and forwards.

Edit: We'd also like to hire Dennis Bonvie as the assistant coach to Tom Fitzgerald in WB/S


----------



## ESY16

I'm back and my mother is alright so that is great news. She will be getting a colonoscopy soon to see if they can find the source of the problem. I will look through PMs now and answer any contract offers to UFAs. Any team that hasn't PMed me about free agents can do so at any time and I will get back to you as soon as I can. 

Additionally, I have been charged to run the draft. As such, please feel free to PM me a draft list and I will use it to auto-select a player if you are not here to draft one yourself. It is always a good idea to send a list in just in case. If I get know draft list, I will default to ISS rankings to auto-select players. Once the ISS list is exhausted, I will likely use a hybrid list for the remainder of the draft. 

Lastly, the Avalanche are still looking for a goalie along with a top 2 D and possibly a top 6 LW. Clark and Salei are still on the block for teams needing a top 4 D. Don't think down on these guys because the Avs had poor numbers last year. This team actually allowed the 9th fewest shots in the league, it was the lackluster goaltending that really hurt.


----------



## 888 98 twins

Eric Godard is very available for anyone who wants an enforcer.

Also... We are withdrawing our bid on Boughner, since it seems unrealistic, and instead will keep Mike Yeo aboard and put him in charge of d-men and the PK.


----------



## McIce Whole

Rumours are swirling that Moraeu has been traded. No hints to where he has been traded but reports say an Eastern Conference team that is in its rebuilding stages.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Montreal still looking for 1st line RW and 3rd line C and bottom pairing dman

Got several good prospects I am willing to move (Subban and Mcdonaugh)


----------



## RR

ESY16 said:


> ESY Agent Update:
> 
> I have received 3 PMs and will work on answering those ASAP. However, I am running out of town as my mother will be in the ER/hospital. This means that I will be slow in getting back to some people but I will try to check in as much as I possibly can. I apologize for the inconvenience but am still a part of this game and should be able to carry out my duties just fine. The situation will hopefully be resolved by tonight or tomorrow. Thank you for your patience, and to the GMs that have sent me PMs, I will get back to you as soon as I can.




Family first. We'll be here when you get back. You're in our prayers.


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs have made another trade, 
*Pending league approval.


----------



## Canad93

Rumour has it that Vesa Toskala will be packing his bags soon. No hint as to where, but it's believed to be a Western Conference team.


----------



## Kessel>Seguin +

*Kings sign some players*

Derek Armstrong - 2 years 1.4 per year (2.8 total)
Kyle Calder - 2 years 1.8 per (3.6 total) 
Denise Gauthier - 2 years 2 million per (4 total)


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

To a certain other GM,,,,,,,,,,,, You ever going to send in our trade for approval!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T_Cage

Finally back in town, Washington is looking to catch up and tweak the team a little:

ON THE BLOCK: Nylander, Clark, Fleischmann, Bradley, Erskine, Theodore.any UFA rights, 2009 2nd (#55)

NEEDS: Top 3/6/9 Wingers, a couple #3-5 Dmen. Picks & Prospects, cheaper replacements


----------



## Canad93

Jamal Mayers won't be a Leaf for much longer...Insider sources state that they have found a buyer in a good competitive team soon to make a Cup run..


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs are interested and able to take on large amounts of cap.
PM if interested..



In other news, the Maple Leafs have come to terms with RFA acquisition Andy Greene, agreeing to a 2 year, 1-way deal worth 850K per.

The Toronto Maple Leafs have signed Hakan Loob to a unique position; Special Senior Advisor to the GM, European Liason.


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs have expressed an interest in hiring Mark Messier to a coaching position.


----------



## McIce Whole

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to announce that they have acquired Jamal Mayers and Andy Rogers from the Toronto Maple Lefas.*


Mayers
Rogers


Moreau
Motin


It was hard to let Moreau our captain go but Mayers was something we needed. He provides grit, leadership and can win faceoffs something that the Oilers lacked. Mayers does pretty much everything that Moreau does but he can win faceoffs and thats why we pulled the trigger with this trade. I would like to thank Moreau for all his great work here and I wish him the best of luck in Toronto


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Canad93 said:


> The Toronto Maple Leafs have expressed an interest in hiring Mark Messier to a coaching position.




To be honest, for Mark it's Edmonton, New York or nothing...


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> To be honest, for Mark it's Edmonton, New York or nothing...




Well, we're expressing interest..I'm sure there would be an amount of money that could make Messier join our organization. Doesn't he live in southwestern Ontario anyway?


----------



## McIce Whole

Shawn Horcoff is getting shopped around quietly. PM me if your interested in him.


----------



## Canad93

Mehta said:


> *The Edmonton Oilers are proud to announce that they have acquired Jamal Mayers and Andy Rogers from the Toronto Maple Lefas.*
> 
> *
> Mayers
> Rogers
> 
> 
> Moreau
> Motin*




Confirmed. _The Leafs would like to welcome Moreau to our organization, along with prospect Johan Motin. We did not feel there was place in our system for Rogers, and Moreau we feel should continue to be a source of leadership for our team that we lose with Mayers._


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Canad93 said:


> Well, we're expressing interest..I'm sure there would be an amount of money that could make Messier join our organization. Doesn't he live in southwestern Ontario anyway?




Connecticut.


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Connecticut.




Oh..wasn't his son playing hockey in the Tecumseh/Windsor area?


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Future Considerations
> 
> 
> 
> Vaclav Prospal
> 6th Round Pick
> 
> We would like to thank Vaccy for his time here, but we don't really like his stupid face or his stupid contract. Hell we would've traded him for a ham sandwich.




Confirm.

We think Vaclav will be a welcome addition in terms of leadership and experience. Still a quality offensive presence aswell...and he did'nt cost too much .


----------



## 888 98 twins

Who is handling contract extensions?


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

PITTisIT said:


> Who is handling contract extensions?




Me.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

If you are the GM of Ottawa, NYR, Toronto, Los Angeles, Detroit, San Jose, Buffalo, or Washington please contact me.


----------



## CaptPantalones

Buffalo looking to move one of Toni Lydman, Steve Staois or Nathan Paetsch


----------



## T_Cage

BiLLY_ShOE1721 said:


> If you are the GM of Ottawa, NYR, Toronto, Los Angeles, Detroit, San Jose, Buffalo, or Washington please contact me.




About? I'm really not a mind reader..despite any rumours you may have heard to the contrary


----------



## BillyShoe1721

T_Cage said:


> About? I'm really not a mind reader..despite any rumours you may have heard to the contrary




A player of mine who has said he will accept a trade to that team.


----------



## 888 98 twins

Uh, so Briere.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Campbell


----------



## IslesRock4

Whatever the list is, it is void. Lists must be proposed to me or you ask me for their list. You can't make up your own list without my input, sorry.


----------



## IslesFTW

Mehta said:


> *The Edmonton Oilers are proud to announce that they have acquired J.S Giguere for the Anahiem Ducks. *
> 
> 
> *Giguere*
> 
> 
> *Penner
> Schremp
> 3rd in 09*
> 
> _We have found our number 1 goalie and thats exactly what we needed to do. Giguere has prooven that he is an All Star goalie from time to time and I think feel he is exactly what the Oilers need. Penner and Schremp were not doing good over here and they needed a change._



Sorry for the long delay, but I am confirming this. Wit Hiller, Giguere was not in our future, Penner adds left wing depth to us, and those two other assets will only add to our organization. But the main reason we did this deal was to save nearly 2M in cap space. We plan to make a big splash in the free agent market!


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

You guys are gonna get a kick out of this, I got a concussion today.


----------



## IslesRock4

Hollywood Hamels said:


> You guys are gonna get a kick out of this, I got a concussion today.




How's it going, Rick DiPietro?


----------



## IslesFTW

In other news, we are willing to take offers on Chris Pronger.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

IslesRock4 said:


> How's it going, Rick DiPietro?





It's going


----------



## McIce Whole

Horcoff and Pisani are on the trade block. PM me with offers.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

IslesRock4 said:


> Whatever the list is, it is void. Lists must be proposed to me or you ask me for their list. You can't make up your own list without my input, sorry.




See PM box


----------



## BillyShoe1721

PITTisIT said:


> Uh, so Briere.




Not Philadelphia in this game.


----------



## CaptPantalones

Hollywood Hamels said:


> You guys are gonna get a kick out of this, I got a concussion today.




I suffered one Saturday night, hence why i wasnt on much yesterday. spent a good chunk of yesterday in the ER getting mine checked out


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

Hollywood Hamels said:


> You guys are gonna get a kick out of this, I got a concussion today.




This is what happens when all you do is think of Hayden Panettiere, you get a concussion. 

Meanwhile I got a slap shot right on top of my foot last night, hurt like hell, but nothing broken, even finished my shift like a true warrior! .


----------



## IslesFTW

*Ducks, 3 restricted free agents, including newly acquired one, agree to terms*
Today, the Anaheim Ducks agreed to terms with three of their restricted free agents. The biggest deal was to defenseman James Wisniewski, who agreed to a one year, one way deal worth 1.4M. Wisniewski should provide top five, but probable top 4 defensive time to the Ducks. Along with Wisniewski, the Ducks agreed to terms with 




newly acquired forward Rob Schremp. Schremp will make .9M on a one year, one way deal. Along with those two, the ducks also agreed on a one year, two way .85M deal with Petri Kontiola.


----------



## matt trick

Canes re-up Eric Cole. 

5 years 3.6 million per.


----------



## IslesRock4

Devils looking to continue re-doing their defense. Check the first post of the roster thread to see who's available.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> This is what happens when all you do is think of Hayden Panettiere, you get a concussion.
> 
> Meanwhile I got a slap shot right on top of my foot last night, hurt like hell, but nothing broken, even finished my shift like a true warrior! .




I got into a fight yesterday and jammed my thumb.


----------



## stempniaksen

Ottawa is looking for top 6 forwards, pm me if you have any available.

In the meantime, I have tons of guys available in including Volchenkov, Campoli, Kelly, Smith, Ruutu, any prospect and any draft pick.


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> I got into a fight yesterday and jammed my thumb.




I watched a fight the other day in downtown London...It was exhausting.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Canad93 said:


> I watched a fight the other day in downtown London...It was exhausting.




I lol'd


----------



## Cherepanisimov

Florida looking to move down to around #20 Overall.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Don't even ask-Sharp, Toews, Kane, Bolland, Seabrook, Keith, Barker

Not untradeable but not looking to move-Versteeg, Hjalmarsson, Byfuglien

Looking to move-Campbell (I have list of 8 teams he will accept a trade to, if interested contact me and I'll tell you if you're on the list), rights to Khabibulin


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

*Danis stays in Long Island!​*



New-York Islanders announce today that Yann Danis as decided to stay with the team, re-signing a 2 years deal worth 1.4mil$ where he will be paid 700k$ in both years.

_''We are very happy to bring back Danis. He's proven to be a quality goalie in this league and has done everything we've asked him and more. He earned his contract with hard work and determinantion and it is something we want our team to be known for and built a winning team with.''_


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche are still looking for a goalie so feel free to PM me if you have a goalie you are looking to trade. Again, Clark, Salei, and Hensick are on the trading block.

I am not necessarily looking to trade them, but I want to see what the interest would be for Marek Svatos and Wojtek Wolski. They may or may not be traded but I want to know what I could get for either of them. Wolski would require solid compensation in a trade. 

I still have not received any draft lists yet. It is a good idea to send a list, even if it is a bit early, so that you don't have to worry about it down the road.

Lastly, Only 3 teams have contacted me about signing UFAs. Here is my client list:
*
Florida Panthers*

Richard Zednik--Signed(KHL)
Radek Dvorak
Ville Peltonen
Jay Bouwmeester
Nick Boynton
Karlis Skrastins
Jassen Cullimore
Craig Anderson

*Los Angeles Kings*

Kyle Calder - SIGNED
Derek Armstrong - SIGNED
Denis Gauthier - SIGNED
*
Montreal Canadiens*

Alex Tanguay
Saku Koivu
Alex Kovalev
Robert Lang
Tom Kostopoulos
Mathieu Schneider
Francis Bouillon
Mike Komisarek
Mathieu Dandenault
Patrice Brisebois
Marc Denis
Mike Glumac
Yanic Lehoux
TJ Kemp
Doug Janik

*Nashville Predators*

Steve Sullivan
Radek Bonk
Vernon Fiddler
Scott Nichol
Jed Ortmeyer
Joel Ward
Greg De Vries
Greg Zanon
Ville Koistinen
*
New Jersey Devils*

Brian Gionta
John Madden
Bobby Holik
Brendan Shanahan
Mike Rupp
Johnny Oduya - SIGNED
Niclas Havelid--Signed(SEL)
Kevin Weekes
Scott Clemensen - SIGNED

*New York Islanders*

Mike Sillinger
Dean McAmmond
Andy Hilbert
Kurtis McLean
Mitch Fritz
Thomas Pock
Yann Danis - SIGNED
Joey MacDonald

*New York Rangers*

Nik Antropov - SIGNED
Colton Orr - SIGNED
Blair Betts - SIGNED
Paul Mara
Derek Morris
Stephen Valiquette
Mark Bell

*Ottawa Senators*

Mike Comrie
Chris Neil


----------



## Canad93

Toronto's Vesa Toskala needs to be moved for future expense reasons. If you're interested, contact me.


----------



## McIce Whole

*Horcoff is on the trade block* PM ME WITH OFFERS.


----------



## IslesRock4

Brian Rolston available...will not take much.


----------



## Canad93

Has the front page UFA list been updated with who's been signed?


----------



## IslesFTW

According to various sources, the Ducks have just come to terms on a deal. More to come


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Canad93 said:


> Has the front page UFA list been updated with who's been signed?



No. I'll have to update it.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

TRADE:

NYI: 2009 4th round pick

ANA: Jeff Tambellini


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Marty St Louis is still on the block.


----------



## IslesFTW

*Ducks add cheap former first round pick*
In a buy high, sell low deal, the Ducks have acquired former first round pick Jeff Tambellini for a 4th round draft selection in the 2009 draft. The Ducks organization released this statement:

"We were weak on left wing, Tambellini showed promise in the last 20 games of last season, and we believe he is just one of those 'slow starters.' We expect big things from Jeff in the future."


----------



## IslesRock4

IslesFTW said:


> *Ducks add cheap former first round pick*
> In a buy high, sell low deal, the Ducks have acquired former first round pick Jeff Tambellini for a 4th round draft selection in the 2009 draft. The Ducks organization released this statement:
> 
> "We were weak on left wing, Tambellini showed promise in the last 20 games of last season, guy has an awesome shot, and we believe he is just one of those 'slow starters.' We expect big things from Jeff in the future."




Bobby Ryan plays Left Wing, by the way.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Interest in 4 UFA's rights is high!

I expect to have them either traded or resigned (Yeah i changed my mind maybe)


----------



## T_Cage

Off to bed, remember fols the following players can be had CHEAP:

Nylander, Theodore, Clark

As well as others can be discussed. Looking for #3-5 Dmen, maybe a backup G, young wingers and a top 6 Forward. Also would like to move up in Rd 1 (currently #24)


----------



## ESY16

Any GM that has sent me a PM regarding UFAs, I will answer them tonight. Right now that includes 3 GMs. 

I have also calculated a buy-out for one GM, and if any other GMs are interested in buying-out players they should let me know.


----------



## CaptPantalones

The Sabres have agreed to trade Toni Lydman to a Western Conference team, pending league approval

The Sabres also have agreed to terms on a 1 yr extension with enforcer Andrew Peters, worth 560k


----------



## McIce Whole

Horcoff is going for a 2nd line forward. PM me with offers.


----------



## HighLifeManIsHigh

Flames have bought out Jim Vandermeer, he is now an UFA.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

CGY said:


> Flames have bought out Jim Vandermeer, he is now an UFA.




Sad for Jim!


----------



## RR

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Marty St Louis is still on the block.




Anything in Phoenix you like?


----------



## stempniaksen

RousselRising said:


> Anything in Phoenix you like?




Did you get my last pm? Apparently some of my pm's arn't getting through, so I'm just checking around.


----------



## RR

stempniaksen said:


> Did you get my last pm? Apparently some of my pm's arn't getting through, so I'm just checking around.




I did not. Sent some your way, thought you were ignoring me. Will send one now.


----------



## CaptPantalones

*Sabres trade Lydman to Phoenix*






_The Buffalo Sabres announced today that they have traded defenseman Toni Lydman to the Phoenix Coyotes this morning. Lydman and a 2009 5th round pick are headed to the desert, with defenseman David Schlemko (pictured) and a 2009 4th rd pick headed to Buffalo.

"With the acquisitions of (Tom) Gilbert and (Steve) Staois, and Tyler Myers joining the team, we had to move a body," said Sabres GM CaptPantalones. "David Schlemko is a talented young defenseman who should help our defense in Portland until he is ready for the NHL._


----------



## T_Cage

Washington has reached a trade with a West Conf. team pending league approval.

Still shopping players. Nylander can be had dirt cheap, if anyone is in need of a 2nd-liner. Theodore is also available for well under market value


----------



## BigG44

BigG44 said:


> *Eastern Conference UFA Re-Signings*​
> Thereâ€™s been a slight change to who you negotiate contracts with.
> 
> If you are: Atlanta, Boston, Buffalo, Carolina, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Tampa Bay, Toronto, Washington
> 
> Please PM me about your UFA's.




I still don't know when the draft is, but you may want to PM me soon.


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars*​
The Stars are looking to trade back in the 2009 draft to pickup additional picks in Round 1 and 2. Stephane Robidas is also on the block with about 4 teams interested we're either looking for a winger to use in a 3 team deal or the best offer for Dallas. 



BigG44 said:


> Stephane Robidas, right-shot defenseman, is on the trading block. He played 24 minutes a game as Dallas' primary shutdown defender (+10 on a team that aloud 27 more goals than they scored). In the past 2 seasons, Robidas has scored 52 points, and he put up 11 points in 18 playoff games in 2008. Best suited for the 2nd pair, Robidas will provide a huge boost to any team, but teams with cap issues will greatly benefit from his $1.5 million cap hit.


----------



## Kessel>Seguin +

*The L.A Kings are still willing to move the 5th overall pick. We would not be opposed to giving the pick up completly (it would take a top 3 foward or very good second line foward) However we are still taking offers to move down spots aswell. We feel this draft is deep enough to pick up a quality player late in the first round so we will listen to offers from all teams who wish to move up. *


----------



## T_Cage

Capitals have reached agreement with a few RFAs earlier today:

W Chris Bourque- 2yr 2way @ 1.4M/140k (700k/70k per)
D Sami Lepisto- 1yr 2way deal @ 725k/55k
G Darren Machesey- 1yr 2way deal @ 550k/50k
C Andrew Joudrey- 1yr 2way deal @ 660k/50k
C Kyle Wilson-1yr 2way @ 635k/50k
C Travis Morin 1yr 2way @ 590k/50k
LW Steven Pinizzotto 1yr 2way @ 640k/50k


----------



## NYR Viper

The St. Louis Blues have reached a deal with under-appreciated Roman Polak. We believe with Pietrangelo and Johnson along with Polak there is a the beginning of a very good young defense who can compete every season.

3 years, 2.25 million cap hit(2,2.25,2.5


----------



## NYR Viper

Jay Mckee, Barret Jackman and Roman Polak are on the trading block. Please PM me with offers.


----------



## T_Cage

hockeyviper87 said:


> The St. Louis Blues have reached a deal with *under-appreciated Roman Polak*. We believe with Pietrangelo and Johnson along with Polak there is a the beginning of a very good young defense who can compete every season.
> 
> 3 years, 2.25 million cap hit(2,2.25,2.5






> Jay Mckee, Barret Jackman and *Roman Polak are on the trading block*. Please PM me with offers.




I'd say he's underappreciated


----------



## BigG44

T_Cage said:


> I'd say he's underappreciated




He was underappreciated until he signed for $2+ million a year .....


----------



## stempniaksen

Rumours are swirling around Ottawa that the Senators have made a trade that clears up their logjam on defense. More details to come.


----------



## T_Cage

Washington still shopping Nylander and Theodore, a couple nibbles so far.

Also looking to deal one of Morrisonn or Pothier, won't be given away but they are expandable with our youth coming up.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Nikolai Khabibulin's rights will be dealt by tonight. I have multiple teams showing interest.


----------



## Canad93

Leafs have a log jam at defence. Van Ryn, Finger, Frogren and Harrison are available, and won't take much.


----------



## Canad93

The Leafs have picks and prospects and are looking for cheap young talent that could help to speed our rebuild, and maybe help us attract some big names. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Jamie Benn

Predators looking for first line centers, left wingers.

Aswell as a #1 goaltender.


Willing to give up anyone but


Weber, Malone, Rinne, Dumont


----------



## IslesFTW

Ducks looking to move up to the 5-10 range in the first round(preferably 5-7 range). We are looking to base the deal around the 15th plus one or two other assets for said pick. Contact us if you are interested in doing that.


----------



## Kessel>Seguin +

*L.A has a very strong offer from a Eastern Conference team for the 5th overall pick. I am still taking offers but the pick will most likely be gone within 24 hours*


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs are interested in moving up from spot # 7 in the draft. PM if you're interested in a swap.


----------



## Cherepanisimov

I've gotten a lot of interest in Bouwmeester, and he will likely be dealt soon. Get your offers in.

The price is a conditional mid-to-late first OR another top UFA's rights.


----------



## stempniaksen

Cherepanisimov said:


> I've gotten a lot of interest in Bouwmeester, and he will likely be dealt soon. Get your offers in.
> 
> The price is a conditional mid-to-late first OR another top UFA's rights.




By top UFA's rights, you mean Mike Comrie right?


----------



## Backstrom #19

Kristian Huselius
R.J. Umberger
Fredrick Modin 
Jason Chimera 
Raffi Torres 

Are all on the trading block. If you are interested them PM me.


----------



## Cherepanisimov

stempniaksen said:


> By top UFA's rights, you mean Mike Comrie right?



Totally.


----------



## Canad93

The Leafs want to move Toskala quickly, preferably before/at the draft.
PM if you're interested.


----------



## 888 98 twins

When is the draft, btw?


----------



## 888 98 twins

*Minor Trade to announce*

To PIT: Michael Caruso

To FLA: rights to Sykora, Jake Muzzin, cond. 4th in '10 (if Sykora signs, no pick is given)


----------



## Canad93

MLSE sources are saying that Mike Van Ryn has been traded to a western conference contender...Trade expected to break soon.


----------



## Canad93

Vesa Toskala will be traded soon. Get your offers in for him.


----------



## Jarmac

The Rangers have re-signed the following UFAs:

Antropov: 3 years 3.25m per
Betts: 2 years, 700k per
Orr: 2 years, 575k per


----------



## T_Cage

PHOENIX-WASHINGTON TRADE

To Capitals:

W Todd Fedoruk
G Josh Tordjman
D David Hale

To Coyotes:
W Chris Clark
Conditional 2010 pick (a 5th if Clark plays less than 50gms AND scores less than 20g, otherwise it is a 7th)

*This was both a cap-saving move for Washington and a change of scenary move for Chris. He struggled with us lately, whereas he now has a chance to resurrect his career in the Desert (or in Hamilton  ). Tordjman we feel will be in the mix at camp to back up Varlamov and/or Theodore is a future #2 in the NHL, and Fedoruk and Hale are inexpensive parts as insurance in case our youth isn't quite ready yet.


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs have sent one of their defencemen packing.

_Off to San Jose is Mike Van Ryn, and heading to Toronto is Jonathan Cheechoo.
We felt this was a decent move, because it added a little bit of experience to our offense and made some room on our back end for future defencemen both in our system and outside.
We're quite glad to bring Cheechoo into the organization. Hopefully he can regain some of his scoring touch playing a leadership role with our young cast of forwards.
All the best to Mike Van Ryn. I'm sure he'll enjoy playing hockey much more than playing golf._


----------



## Peter Griffin

Mattias Ohlund's rights as well as Cory Schneider are available. Make me an offer if interested.


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs have deepened their North American youth movement by signing 5 of their prospects to Entry Level Contracts.

7) Carl Gunnarsson-3 years, 2-way, 0.675 (ELC)
8) Dmitry Vorobiev-2 years, 2-way, 0.750 (ELC)
9) Leo Komarov-2 years, 2-way, 0.500 (ELC)
10) Korbinian Holzer-3 years, 2-way, 0.625 (ELC)
11) Johan Motin-3 years, 2-way, 0.700 (ELC)

_We were impressed with Gunnarsson's play in the World Championship, so that was an easy move. Vorobiev had little other choice since being kicked out of the KHL. Holzer displayed some great improvement in the DEL and should get some good seasoning in the AHL, and Johan Motin is a prospect we're very fond of. He may remain in Europe for the following seasons depending on whether or not he thinks he's ready enough to cross the pond and nix his contract. Komarov will be a gritty, character player and will make his start in the AHL with our extremely European team. _


----------



## RR

T_Cage said:


> PHOENIX-WASHINGTON TRADE
> 
> To Capitals:
> 
> W Todd Fedoruk
> G Josh Tordjman
> D David Hale
> 
> To Coyotes:
> W Chris Clark
> Conditional 2010 pick (a 5th if Clark plays less than 50gms AND scores less than 20g, otherwise it is a 7th)
> 
> *This was both a cap-saving move for Washington and a change of scenary move for Chris. He struggled with us lately, whereas he now has a chance to resurrect his career in the Desert *(or in Hamilton )*. Tordjman we feel will be in the mix at camp to back up Varlamov and/or Theodore is a future #2 in the NHL, and Fedoruk and Hale are inexpensive parts as insurance in case our youth isn't quite ready yet.




Fixed  We are excited to have Chris join our young, up-and-coming team. His speed and versatility is great fit for us, and his veteran leadership will be invaluable. And he's still fast for an old and will enjoy our up-tempo style. And his two-way play is exactly what we were looking to fill.

Tordj is a great young goaltender and we wish him well. Same goes for Todd and David. Todd is a great leader who stepped into the A role when called upon, and David is one of the hardest workers in the NHL.


----------



## RR

Peter Griffin said:


> Mattias Ohlund's rights as well as Cory Schneider are available. Make me an offer if interested.




Mattias and Jovo reunited. How sweet would that be? What will it take?


----------



## CaptPantalones

The Sabres have agreed to a 1 year contract with RFA Clarke MacArthur, and have agreed to a trade acquiring the UFA rights to a sought after winger in the Western Conference


----------



## IslesFTW

So what's the game plan of when the draft is being held, and when free agency* is starting?

*so not all the good ones are signed before they can hit the open market


----------



## RR

*Phoenix lands Picard from Ottawa*

The Phoenix Coyotes, continuing to rebuild a defense that struggled in 2008 has acquired Alexandre Picard from Ottawa. Phoenix also acquired Ottawa's 1st round pick (#9) and its 2nd round rick (#46). In exhange Phoenix sent its 1st rounder (#6), 2nd rounder (#36) and 6th rounder (#156)
 
We paid a lot to get Alexandre, but could not be more excited. He joins newly-acquired veteran Toni Lydman, as well as holdover vets Ed Jovanoski, Ken Klee and Kurt Sauer. All will be great role models for Alexandre who also joins our fine young D core of Keith Yandle and Zbynek Michalek.

We entered the off-season looking to get bigger, stronger and more versatile on defense, and improve on special teams. The acquisitions of Picard, Lydman and Clark go a long way to meeting our goals. We're still looking at a couple of other areas that will take us to that level of perennial contender for a playoff spot in the Western Conference.

We also have an exciting young Coach in Scott Arniel, the 2008-09 AHL COach of the Year who has led the Manitooba Moose to impressive seasons the past three years and, prior to accepting that position, served as an Assistant under Lindy Ruff in Buffalo.

Hockey is alive and well in the Desert, and the Coyotes expect to be here and making lots of noise in years to come.


----------



## CaptPantalones

Sabres are shopping the rights to all of their unsigned UFA's. looking for picks/prospects


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs have acquired the rights to a young defencemen from the western conference. Approval pending.


Jeff Finger and Jonas Frogren will go cheap.


----------



## HighLifeManIsHigh

The Flames are looking for a top six winger. Willing to part with picks/prospects.


----------



## ESY16

*DRAFT UPDATE*

The Draft will be held on Thursday. Tentatively it will be help at 5PM EST. IF you have suggestions for a time, other than 5EST, let me know. I will post other rules later.

*Bouwmeester Update:*

Jay Bouwmeester is most likely testing the market. I have received numerous PMs about him, but after discussing it with another agent, we feel that it is most likely that he would test the market.


----------



## BigG44

ESY16 said:


> *DRAFT UPDATE*
> 
> The Draft will be held on Thursday. Tentatively it will be help at 5PM EST. IF you have suggestions for a time, other than 5EST, let me know. I will post other rules later.
> 
> *Bouwmeester Update:*
> 
> Jay Bouwmeester is most likely testing the market. I have received numerous PMs about him, but after discussing it with another agent, we feel that it is most likely that he would test the market.




5 PM is pretty bad for everyone not on the East Coast who works or goes to school. 

Why don't we split up the draft over 2 days and start on Wednesday. A full two round draft has been taking 4 to 5 hours, and that's going to be tough to fit in on a weeknight.


----------



## Peter Griffin

We're not doing a live draft, are we? I think we should do a draft over the course of a couple days, and give everyone a few hours to make their pick.


----------



## IslesRock4

Peter Griffin said:


> We're not doing a live draft, are we? I think we should do a draft over the course of a couple days, and give everyone a few hours to make their pick.




Sorry but that's not how FA Games work. We don't waste days on the draft just for people to lose interest. We've been through it before.

BigG's idea is not bad. If we can pound it out tomorrow and Thursday that would lead up to a Saturday start of free agency.


----------



## Canad93

I didn't know we were that close. I'll send my list tomorrow okay?
BTW Isles did you approve my trade?


----------



## IslesRock4

Canad93 said:


> I didn't know we were that close. I'll send my list tomorrow okay?
> BTW Isles did you approve my trade?




Just did, didn't get it until now.

And sorry for the short notice. But we've been going for almost a week with just trades and we didn't really know what was going on either. Send your lists to ESY16 and all questions about the draft to him so I don't have to do anything.


----------



## BigG44

IslesRock4 said:


> Sorry but that's not how FA Games work. We don't waste days on the draft just for people to lose interest. We've been through it before.
> 
> BigG's idea is not bad. If we can pound it out tomorrow and Thursday that would lead up to a Saturday start of free agency.




If ESY can't do Wednesday, pretty much anyone can back him up since we auto-pick with the ISS for the 1st round. 

Which reminds me, ISS just released May's Top 30.


----------



## IslesRock4

BigG44 said:


> If ESY can't do Wednesday, pretty much anyone can back him up since we auto-pick with the ISS for the 1st round.
> 
> Which reminds me, ISS just released May's Top 30.




ESY told me he could do it tomorrow if it would be better.


----------



## stempniaksen

RousselRising said:


> The Phoenix Coyotes, continuing to rebuild a defense that struggled in 2008 has acquired *Alexandre Picard from Ottawa. Phoenix also acquired Ottawa's 1st round pick (#9) and its 2nd round rick (#46). In exhange Phoenix sent its 1st rounder (#6), 2nd rounder (#36) and 6th rounder (#156)*
> 
> We paid a lot to get Alexandre, but could not be more excited. He joins newly-acquired veteran Toni Lydman, as well as holdover vets Ed Jovanoski, Ken Klee and Kurt Sauer. All will be great role models for Alexandre who also joins our fine young D core of Keith Yandle and Zbynek Michalek.
> 
> We entered the off-season looking to get bigger, stronger and more versatile on defense, and improve on special teams. The acquisitions of Picard, Lydman and Clark go a long way to meeting our goals. We're still looking at a couple of other areas that will take us to that level of perennial contender for a playoff spot in the Western Conference.
> 
> We also have an exciting young Coach in Scott Arniel, the 2008-09 AHL COach of the Year who has led the Manitooba Moose to impressive seasons the past three years and, prior to accepting that position, served as an Assistant under Lindy Ruff in Buffalo.
> 
> Hockey is alive and well in the Desert, and the Coyotes expect to be here and making lots of noise in years to come.




Confirmed. 

Just want to confirm that the 2nd rounder (#46 overall) going to Phoenix in this deal is Columbus' pick.

Ottawa is thrilled to move up into the ultra-talented top 7 in this years draft, while also alieviating their log jam on D. Tough to lose a young guy like Picard, but the aquisition of Campoli and emergence of Lee made him expendable.


----------



## stempniaksen

Looking to deal the 36th and 39th overall draft picks to move into the first round. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs have acquired the rights to UFA Marc Andre Bergeron from Minnesota for prospect goaltender James Reimer.

Jeff Finger and Jonas Frogren even more expendable now...
Still looking to move Toskala.


----------



## NYR Viper

The following d-men are available from the Blues:

Woywitka
Brewer
Jackman
Polak
Coliacovo


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Canad93 said:


> The Toronto Maple Leafs have acquired the rights to UFA Marc Andre Bergeron from Minnesota for prospect goaltender James Reimer.
> 
> Jeff Finger and Jonas Frogren even more expendable now...
> Still looking to move Toskala.




Confirmed. We were ready to enable Marc-Andre to move on, and, when presented with this deal, we felt we ought to take it.


----------



## Canad93

I'm off for the night. Send me some offers, or give me your replies and I'll get back to you in the morning.
Thanks


----------



## ESY16

Starting tomorrow and splitting the rounds to 2 different days works for me. The draft will start tomorrow at 7PM EST (give or take a few minutes) and we will complete the 1st round tomorrow. Each team will get the standard 15 minutes. It may seem like a long time, but that still leaves a maximum draft time of 7 and a half hours. I have received one list (thank you Vancouver) and would love to get more. Any picks that I have to auto-select will go by the May ISS rankings, unless the team has sent in a list. I will make the topic tomorrow when I am ready to start the draft.

The draft will then resume Thursday at 7PM Eastern in which the 2nd round will be completed. 2nd round picks can be made between the end of the 1st round and Thursday at 7 if the GM with the next pick knows who they want. The deadline for the 1st pick of the 2nd round won't be until 7:15 though. Auto-selections will be made by first going through any picks in the ISS top 30 that haven't been made. After that, I will use a hybrid list of my own that assigns players an average value across multiple rankings and puts emphasis on CSS rankings. 


In Colorado Avalanche news, we are working on a deal to bring in a goalie but nothing in finalized so if you have a young goalie or solid starter that is available let me know. T.J. Hensick is still available, as are Brett Clark and Ruslan Salei. I am also taking offers on Wolski and Svatos to see where interest lies regarding them. 

If you have sent me UFA offers then I have gotten back to you. Many teams still haven't gotten back to me and need to do so if they wish to retain any UFAs.


----------



## habs4eva

Sources have confirmed that the Sharks have reached an agreement with a Western Conference team to trade one of their goalies. The deal is pending league approval and should come through shortly.


----------



## stempniaksen

Pending league approval, a deal has been reached to bring a top 6 forward to the Sens.


----------



## stempniaksen

Looking to deal Kelly, Ruutu, Shubert, Smith and Auld for relatively low costs, especially Shubert and Smith.


----------



## ESY16

*UFAs*

I have responded to every single PM regarding UFAs except for 1. That PM will be answered before I get off for the night. I'll be on tomorrow afternoon and evening to answer new PMs.

*Draft*

I have somewhere that I need to go at approximately 9:30PM Eastern tomorrow. I will try to make the draft topic at around 6:30PM and open up the ability to make draft selections early. The draft won't officially start until 7PM though. 

I will be very strict with the time limit so please either be online at that time or send in a list. If I have to leave early I will try to find someone else to finish it up for me. 

The order of the first 26 picks of the first round has already been determined. The last 4 picks, unless there are huge objections, will be:

27. Chicago
28. Carolina
29. Pittsburgh
30. Detroit

This is simply based off of who leads the current playoff series and by how much. It seems the be the fairest way to do it since I don't have a crystal ball and can't tell how the playoffs will unfold.

If you have traded a 1st or 2nd round draft pick, please let me know by either PMing me or posting the traded picks (to and from) in this thread. If someone has a list of traded picks that would be immensely helpful. 

*I have received draft lists from Vancouver and Phoenix and wish to thank those GMs for getting their lists to me. Even if you think you will be here, it is a good idea to send in a draft list just in case. It helps run things so much more smoothly and prevents disappointment if you get auto-selected. *


----------



## matt trick

That draft list is ridiculous.

As of tomorrow the Canes could be down 2-0 also. Not only that but if both Carolina and Chicago lose Carolina would have the lower pick. 


 Just ****ing with you, its cool with me


----------



## matt trick

Send in offers for Ruutu, Jokinen, and Babchuk. 

I have the cap space to keep all three but will explore my options. 

Picks and prospects are my primary goal. I like my center core, goalie is set with Ward, so I am looking for wingers and d-men.

Also, if someone is looking to trade down, I am looking to get into the top 21. I am willing to deal a 2nd (2009 if I have it- unclear at this point, 2010 if I don't).


----------



## BigG44

matt trick said:


> That draft list is ridiculous.
> 
> As of tomorrow the Canes could be down 2-0 also. Not only that but if both Carolina and Chicago lose Carolina would have the lower pick.
> 
> 
> Just ****ing with you, its cool with me




Switching Chicago and Carolina makes sense considering their regular season records. I wouldn't call it ridiculous though .

EDIT: I hate white font .....


----------



## habs4eva

SAN JOSE SHARKS AND THE DETROIT RED WINGS HAVE AGREED TO A TRADE.

SHARKS SEND GOALTENDER *EVGENI NABOKOV AND A 3RD ROUND PICK '09 TO DETROIT IN RETURN FOR JOHAN FRANZEN, MIKAEL SAMUELSSON AND 1ST ROUND PICK '09.*

The Sharks organization are very pleased to have a player like Johan join our team and he is a proven goal scorer, especially during playoff time where our team hasn't done all that well in the past. Samuelsson will bring additional scoring depth for our team. We hate to lose Nabokov but we believe it was time to move on and a change in scenery was needed for both parties. Best of luck to Evgeni.


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars*​
The Stars are looking to trade back from 8 in the 2009 draft to pickup additional picks in Round 1 and/or 2.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Habs are working on signing one of our UFA's to an extension


----------



## T_Cage

Now that Nabby's gone, anyone still looking for a capable #1? former Hart winner Jose Theodore can be had for almost any offer, don't miss out on this deal.

Nylander also still on the block. Will package NY + a mid pick or prospect for a cond. 7th (If Nylander scores 50g or Hollywood Hamels goes a week without injuring himself, i get the 7th. So basically i'm trading him for nothing )

Looking to deal ShaMo's RFA rights, won't cost much. Also could be talked into moving Pothier, Schultz or Jurcina


----------



## T_Cage

Caps looking to get another 1st in this draft. Willing to use pieces such as 2010 1st, pick #55, Morissonn, Jurcina, Schultz, Lepisto, Fedoruk, Hale.... to get it done.

Also, may consider trading Neuvirth. Honestly, the concept of a Varlamov/Neuvirth 1a/1b combo makes me giddy, but being stacked in net he could go, but ONLY to improve another weakness. So the trade would have to involve in some form:

*a #1 or #2 C
*A top2 or top3 D-man
* A Top15 daft pick
*Getting rid of Nylander's contract

If it doesn't have one or more of these 4 elements, don't bother.


----------



## stempniaksen

Andy MacDonald






Chris Campoli


The Ottawa Senators have aquired Andy MacDonald from the St-Louis Blues to help shore up secondary scoring.


----------



## stempniaksen

Ottawa is looking to move the 36th and 39th overall draft pick to move into the 1rst round.

Also looking to move Kelly, Ruutu, Shubert, Donovan, Smith, Auld, Bell, Comrie along with picks and prospects


----------



## McIce Whole

Horcoff and Pisani are still available for trade. Also the Oilers are looking to move up from the 10th overall pick.


----------



## Kessel>Seguin +

*If L.A decides to move the 5th overall pick it will be gone before the next few hours. Get your last minute offers in.

We have not got the deal we are looking for yet. We have 2 serious offers on the table but we are unsure if we are going to accept them yet, we very well just might make our selection at 5th overall. Still considering a move down to any position in the first round *


----------



## ESY16

Despite the white font :p, switching Carolina and Chicago makes sense so I'll do it. Here is what I have for the 1st round. I doubt it is completely correct so let me know of any changes in terms of traded picks:

1. New York Islanders
2. Tampa Bay Lightning
3. Colorado Avalanche
4. Atlanta Thrashers
5. Los Angeles Kings
6. Ottawa Senators (from Phoenix)
7. Toronto Maple Leafs
8. Dallas Stars
9. Phoenix Coyotes (from Ottawa)
10. Edmonton Oilers
11. Nashville Predators
12. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Minnesota)
13. Buffalo Sabres
14. Florida Panthers
15. Anaheim Ducks
16. Columbus Blue Jackets
17. St. Louis Blues
18. Chicago Blawkhawks (from Montreal)
19. New York Rangers
20. Calgary Flames (keeping pick, Phoenix gets Calgary 1st in 2010)
21. Philadelphia Flyers
22. Vancouver Canucks
23. Toronto Maple Leafs (from New Jersey)
24. Washington Capitals
25. Boston Bruins
26. New York Islanders (from San Jose)
27. Carolina Hurricanes
28. Chicago Blawkhawks
29. Pittsburgh Penguins
30. San Jose Sharks (from Detroit)

*Teams I have received draft lists from*

Vancouver, Phoenix, Carolina, Dallas, LA, Buffalo, Pittsburgh, Calgary, Colorado


----------



## 888 98 twins

I think Chicago has MTL's 1st rounder as well.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

*Lightning Make Boom or Bust Signing*





Just minutes ago, the Lightning agreed to terms to a contract with Slovak winger, Marian Gaborik. The Wild traded Marian Gaborik, along with other key players to the Bolts for French Canadian centre, Vincent Lecavalier. The terms of the contract are, $38.35 million dollars total, over 5 years. Gaborik who is often injured is a boom or bust signing. If he stays healthy, the deal may be considered a steal, but if he is hurt, Tampa Bay owners could just say they're burning cash. "Marian is a franchise player," Says coach Pat Quinn. "We are going to be in a very attacking style of offense, and Marian could be a 100 point player. We have decided to keep Martin St. Louis, as we believe he, along with Steven Stamkos can be one of the strongest lines in the league. We are happy to come to terms with Gaborik, and believe he is very happy to come to Tampa."


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

ESY16 said:


> Despite the white font :p, switching Carolina and Chicago makes sense so I'll do it. Here is what I have for the 1st round. I doubt it is completely correct so let me know of any changes in terms of traded picks:
> 
> 1. New York Islanders
> 2. Tampa Bay Lightning
> 3. Colorado Avalanche
> 4. Atlanta Thrashers
> 5. Los Angeles Kings
> 6. Ottawa Senators (from Phoenix)
> 7. Toronto Maple Leafs
> 8. Dallas Stars
> 9. Phoenix Coyotes (from Ottawa)
> 10. Edmonton Oilers
> 11. Nashville Predators
> 12. Minnesota Wild
> 13. Buffalo Sabres
> 14. Florida Panthers
> 15. Anaheim Ducks
> 16. Columbus Blue Jackets
> 17. St. Louis Blues
> 18. Montreal Canadiens
> 19. New York Rangers
> 20. Calgary Flames (keeping pick, Phoenix gets Calgary 1st in 2010)
> 21. Philadelphia Flyers
> 22. Vancouver Canucks
> 23. New Jersey Devils
> 24. Washington Capitals
> 25. Boston Bruins
> 26. New York Islanders (from San Jose)
> 27. Carolina Hurricanes
> 28. Chicago Blawkhawks
> 29. Pittsburgh Penguins
> 30. San Jose Sharks (from Detroit)
> 
> *Teams I have received draft lists from*
> 
> Vancouver, Phoenix, Carolina, Dallas, LA, Buffalo, Pittsburgh




Tampa owns the 12th from the Lecavalier trade.


----------



## ESY16

*Coloardo/Minnesota Trade:*

To  - Josh Harding, 2009 4th round draft pick
To  - T.J. Hensick, Nigel Williams, 2009 3rd round draft pick

The Avalanche are proud to welcome Josh to Colorado. We feel that he has the talent to be a starting goalie in the NHL and we will provide him with that opportunity. This trade strengthens our team both now and in the future as we have found a long-term solution in net. We would like to thank Hensick for his service to this team and our AHL affiliate, the Lake Erie Monsters. This trade gives Hensick the opportunity to have more playing time in the NHL and we wish him the best of luck. 

Updated the draft list in my previous post with the trades of Montreal's, New Jersey's, and Minnesota's 1st round draft picks. Thank you PittisIt, IslesRock, and GongShow.


----------



## IslesRock4

Toronto has my first (NJ).


----------



## IslesRock4

Not that I would have wanted to sign any of them, but way too many FAs are re-signing. I can assure you all right now that the Sedins, Gaborik, and Cammalleri will all be testing the market in real life.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Chicago is open to but not looking to trade one of their 1st round picks.


----------



## IslesFTW

IslesRock4 said:


> Not that I would have wanted to sign any of them, but way too many FAs are re-signing. I can assure you all right now that the Sedins, Gaborik, and Cammalleri will all be testing the market in real life.



Agreed. Having a good percentage of the top free agents to be resigning with their respective clubs before testing the open market sort of makes games like this unrealistic and dreary.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

ESY16 said:


> *Coloardo/Minnesota Trade:*
> 
> To  - Josh Harding, 2009 4th round draft pick
> To  - T.J. Hensick, Nigel Williams, 2009 3rd round draft pick
> 
> The Avalanche are proud to welcome Josh to Colorado. We feel that he has the talent to be a starting goalie in the NHL and we will provide him with that opportunity. This trade strengthens our team both now and in the future as we have found a long-term solution in net. We would like to thank Hensick for his service to this team and our AHL affiliate, the Lake Erie Monsters. This trade gives Hensick the opportunity to have more playing time in the NHL and we wish him the best of luck.
> 
> Updated the draft list in my previous post with the trades of Montreal's, New Jersey's, and Minnesota's 1st round draft picks. Thank you PittisIt, IslesRock, and GongShow.




Confirmed. This deal made the most sense to us, even though we probably could've gotten a bigger name in return for Josh. With what we want to do during Free Agency, we couldn't afford to take back much salary, and Hensick has the potential to go in the Top 6 for us. Williams gives us a defensive prospect to potentially fill some of the void left by Brent Burns. Also, the 3rd rounder is the third in that round, making it almost a 2nd rounder.

We thank Josh for all his service and wish him the best of luck in his NHL career.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

I wanna get this draft started! 4 picks Wooooo!


----------



## stempniaksen

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> I wanna get this draft started! 4 picks Wooooo!




Yeah! I have 3 picks, so I'm pumped for it too.
Although I would be willing to trade my 2 2nd round picks (36,39) to move up. PM me!


----------



## HighLifeManIsHigh

The Flames are looking to move up in the first round from the 20th pick.


----------



## BigG44

IslesRock4 said:


> Not that I would have wanted to sign any of them, but way too many FAs are re-signing. I can assure you all right now that the Sedins, Gaborik, and Cammalleri will all be testing the market in real life.




If we're making decision based on real life, Marian Gaborik would injure himself from signing so fast for a contract that guarantees him $38.35 million. He's barely played 60% of the game over the last 4 seasons, and he's coming off a season where he played under 20. 

He walked away from a $6.5 million a year contract in Minnesota, so he doesn't care about the playoffs and/or the style of play of the team is more important to him than winning. While Tampa may not be an ideal location, their offering nearly $40 million guaranteed (NMC so he can't be waived/bought out) and a purely offensive system. The fact that Lecavalier was traded means little since Gaborik can produce big numbers without top talent surrounding him. 

In real life, Gaborik never reaches free agency with that deal on the table which is why he signed.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

The Habs have placed LW George Laraque on waivers!

Organization feels it does not need someone of his lack of talent!


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Jonas Gustavsson will be signing at 6 pm EST. If you are one of the two teams interested please send me your final offer!


----------



## stempniaksen

The Ottawa Senators are happy to announce the re-signing of tough guy Chris Neil. 
Terms of the contract are as follows, 

Chris Neil: 2 year, 1-way, $2million ($1 million/year) limited NTC (5 teams)

The organization is glad to bring him back for his toughness and leadership abilities, and hope he can rebound on a more talented squad next year.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

After much much thinking, the Islanders have made their decision on who they will select with the 1st overall pick!

The Islanders organization are said to like their team as it is currently but will look to be active on the market to add atleast 1, maybe 2 and possibly 3 roster player to the team.

_''We had alot of options ahead of us coming into the off season. Some moves made by other teams made us change our direction a little as we had to adjust our plans according to what was going on, but we are confident looking ahead to accomplish what we wanted.''_


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> After much much thinking, the Islanders have made their decision on who they will select with the 1st overall pick!
> [/I]




LW Dan Donnelly (NJHS)


----------



## Backstrom #19

Columbus is looking to make some moves. 

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## stempniaksen

A trade has been made between Ottawa and Montreal pending league approval. 
The deal would send roster players to Montreal in exchange for picks and prospects


----------



## CaptPantalones

The Sabres have acquired the UFA rights to Sharks winger Travis Moen in exchange for a 2009 4th rd pick


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Canad93 needs to pm me.


----------



## IslesRock4

Hollywood Hamels said:


> LW Dan Donnelly (NJHS)




Way too injury prone sorry bud.


----------



## IslesRock4

Blackhawkswincup said:


> The Habs have placed LW George Laraque on waivers!
> 
> Organization feels it does not need someone of his lack of talent!




You can't, he has a NMC.


----------



## stempniaksen

The Ottawa Senators and Montreal Canadiens have agreed to a trade. 

David Fischer
Brock Trotter
3rd in 09

To Montreal:

Alex Auld
Jarko Ruutu

Ottawa is happy to clear players that are no longer part of their future plans, and pick up young prospects that will definitely help them in the future.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

IslesRock4 said:


> You can't, he has a NMC.




Darn


----------



## CaptPantalones

Sabres looking for either a 3rd line checking type player or a 4th line grinder. PM me if you have anyone your shopping around


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Hollywood Hamels said:


> LW Dan Donnelly (NJHS)




Incorrect, LW Bill Schoeninger (GVHS)


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

stempniaksen said:


> The Ottawa Senators and Montreal Canadiens have agreed to a trade.
> 
> David Fischer
> Brock Trotter
> 3rd in 09
> 
> To Montreal:
> 
> Alex Auld
> Jarko Ruutu
> 
> Ottawa is happy to clear players that are no longer part of their future plans, and pick up young prospects that will definitely help them in the future.




I confirm this deal

I feel that Fischer hasn't developed well and Trotter is a dime a dozen prospect. The Pick hurts a bit.

Auld will be #2 behind Halak for upcoming year. I feel that Halak/Auld tandem will give the Habs the stable goaltending they have lacked for many years now.

Ruutu is a pest, He will thrive playing Bruins! Plus he has some talent!


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Hollywood Hamels said:


> LW Dan Donnelly (NJHS)






BiLLY_ShOE1721 said:


> Incorrect, LW Bill Schoeninger (GVHS)




Who are the bums?


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

IslesRock4 said:


> Way too injury prone sorry bud.




The reward outways the risk though. And the Islanders have no problem with injury prone people....


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Blackhawkswincup said:


> Who are the bums?




Only the future #1 and #2 overall picks.


----------



## T_Cage

Blackhawkswincup said:


> Darn




I'll take George off your hands if you'll take Nylander


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

30 minutos!


----------



## ESY16

Draft thread is up!

The New York Islanders are up and have until 7:15PM Eastern to make their selection. 

I am still accepting draft lists so send them in if you need!


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

Flyers are shopping the 22nd Overall Pick


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Canad93 needs to pm me.




I'm sorry; I was stuck downtown with no ride home.
Can we still talk?


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> New-York Islanders select Center *John Tavares*, London Knights OHL.




Saku you spelt Dan Donnelly wrong


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

Hollywood Hamels said:


> Saku you spelt Dan Donnelly wrong




Hey you were 1 concussion away from being the top pick...and yet 

Might have a chance at dropping to the Flyers with all those injury. Never really replaced Lindros did they?


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> Hey you were 1 concussion away from being the top pick...and yet
> 
> Might have a chance at dropping to the Flyers with all those injury. Never really replaced Lindros did they?




Eh Primeau and Gagne tried.


----------



## ESY16

If the draft takes a while, then I will need someone to take over for me. I am planning on leaving at about 9:30PM Eastern, give or take a few minutes. 

Would anyone be able to step in if need be?


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars*​
The Dallas Stars signed Jonas Gustavsson to a one-year ELC.

*Trade Block*: Marty Turco and/or Stephane Robidas could be traded during the draft.


----------



## Peter Griffin

IslesRock4 said:


> Not that I would have wanted to sign any of them, but way too many FAs are re-signing. I can assure you all right now that the Sedins, Gaborik, and Cammalleri will all be testing the market in real life.




Gaborik and Cammy, sure, but I won't be surprised to see the Sedins re-sign prior to July 1st.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

To be fair on the Cammalleri signing, his rights were traded to the Penguins, where he signed almost a decade long deal, worth around 5 mil per.


----------



## Jamie Benn

* Ville Kostinen signed with Preds ( 4 Year / 10 million ) 2 M Per

To  : *
Dan Ellis

* To  :*
Rights To Alex Tanguay
​


----------



## Canad93

Toronto Maple Leafs Vesa Toskala is available. 
Leafs are looking to move up as well..


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars*​
To Dallas: 11th, 41st, and 42nd overall pick

To Nashville: 8th, Marty Turco

Dallas would like to thank Turco for his 8 years in Dallas, but it was time for a change. Gustavsson will still be Dallas' backup, and Dallas will look to give a veteran goalie a 1 or 2 year contract in free agency.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Hard to move up, when you are up...


----------



## Canad93

Yeah..Well that came quickly..

Leafs will move down two or three spots if the offer is good enough. Otherwise we'll make our pick in 20 or so minutes.


----------



## stempniaksen

Canad93 said:


> Yeah..Well that came quickly..
> 
> Leafs will move down two or three spots if the offer is good enough. Otherwise we'll make our pick in 20 or so minutes.




It's a 15 minute clock, so that trade better be damn fast, lol.


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars*​
The Stars will trade down from 11th overall. Send a PM if interested.


----------



## Canad93

stempniaksen said:


> It's a 15 minute clock, so that trade better be damn fast, lol.





Ah crap. Alright nvm.


----------



## IslesFTW

Any of the teams placed 7-11 range in the draft willing to dicuss their pick for the 15th and other assets type of deal?*

*pending of course our guy is available by your pick


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs are happy to announce the signing of acquired UFA Marc-Andre Bergeron to a 3 year deal worth 2.95 per.

Jeff Finger and Jonas Frogren are available for cheap.

Vesa Toskala is also available.
The Leafs are looking for a young goaltender or goalie prospect; PM if interested and we can discuss a price.


----------



## IslesRock4

Colin White, Bryce Salvador, Mike Mottau, our 2nd, and picks next year may possibly be moved to get back in the first round.


----------



## ESY16

With the trade for Josh Harding, the Avalanche would be willing to trade Peter Budaj if a team is interested.


----------



## stempniaksen

Still looking to move into the first round. 
Picks (36 and 39)/prospects/Kelly/Shubert/Smith all available.


----------



## BigG44

Dallas is taking last minute offers for 11.


----------



## BigG44

The Stars are looking to trade Stephane Robidas and the 42nd overall pick to get back in the 1st round.


----------



## Canad93

Toronto starter Vesa Toskala is available. Goalies are becoming scarce, and Toskala will be healthy for season's start.


----------



## Canad93

Toronto wants to move up from # 23. PM me if you're interested in moving in the 12-18 range.



The Leafs look very well set at defence for the future.

Our blueline currently looks like:
Schenn-______
Bergeron-Russel
Stralman-White

in the system: 
Cowen, Goloubef, Vorobiev, Motin, Gunnarsson, Oreskovic, and a boom or bust prospect in Korbinian Holzer (my vote for coolest name).

We currently have about just under 20M to play with and need to spend some.

Oh, and Finger and Frogren are available.
The Leafs are looking for a good young goaltender or a good goalie prospect.
Toskala is on the market.


----------



## BigG44

The Stars are also willing to trade Kulikov for a 1st+ depending on the pick.


----------



## RR

COYOTES looking for a late first rounder. Reinprechct, Lindstrom, Winnik, Porter all signed and available, prospects and picks available, too.


----------



## Cherepanisimov

Jay Bouwmeester's rights are available for a late 2nd. It is believed he will test the market, but if he is offered a contract he can't refuse, it will be worth it.


----------



## IslesRock4

Cherepanisimov said:


> Jay Bouwmeester's rights are available for a late 2nd. It is believed he will test the market, but if he is offered a contract he can't refuse, it will be worth it.




As the great Masao would say, this is all capitalist propaganda.


----------



## Cherepanisimov

IslesRock4 said:


> As the great Masao would say, this is all capitalist propaganda.



Your mother is capitalist propaganda.


----------



## Kessel>Seguin +

*Evander Kane*

*The Kings organisation would like to say we are very happy we were able to select Kane 5th overall. We felt our fans diserved a winning team and tried to trade this pick to land us a top 6 center and we had 2 very solid offers however we just felt doing a quick fix was not worth it. Kane will be ready in a few years and is exactly the type of player we need. He will bring some grittyness to out line up and we feel he has what it takes to make it big in the NHL. He has all the skills needed but has the character to go along with it. He will dig in the corners and score the dirty goals that are needed come play off time. We feel we can be a cup contender in 2 or 3 years when Kane is ready to make the jump and become our first line center *


----------



## IslesRock4

Cherepanisimov said:


> Your mother is capitalist propaganda.




Ouch.


----------



## matt trick

Carolina signs Chad Larose and Dennis Seidenberg

Larose- 2 years 1.5 million per
Seidenberg 3 years 3 million per.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

A trade has been made

To Chicago-#36, #39, D Ben Blood

To Ottawa-#18


----------



## stempniaksen

BiLLY_ShOE1721 said:


> A trade has been made
> 
> To Chicago-#36, #39, D Ben Blood
> 
> To Ottawa-#18




Agreed, will have my pick up in 5 minutes.


----------



## Canad93

The Leafs are taking offers on pick # 23.


----------



## habsman56

habs4eva said:


> SAN JOSE SHARKS AND THE DETROIT RED WINGS HAVE AGREED TO A TRADE.
> 
> SHARKS SEND GOALTENDER *EVGENI NABOKOV AND A 3RD ROUND PICK '09 TO DETROIT IN RETURN FOR JOHAN FRANZEN, MIKAEL SAMUELSSON AND 1ST ROUND PICK '09.*
> 
> The Sharks organization are very pleased to have a player like Johan join our team and he is a proven goal scorer, especially during playoff time where our team hasn't done all that well in the past. Samuelsson will bring additional scoring depth for our team. We hate to lose Nabokov but we believe it was time to move on and a change in scenery was needed for both parties. Best of luck to Evgeni.




Detroit Confirms

We were looking for a number 1 goalie and we got it. We're sad to see Franzen and Sammy go, but we feel this move helped the organization. Best of luck to both of them


----------



## Canad93

Drummondville wins in overtime!


----------



## BigG44

Canad93 said:


> Drummondville wins in overtime!




 

Who do you think wins the game between RIM and Windsor?


----------



## Canad93

BigG44 said:


> Who do you think wins the game between RIM and Windsor?




I'm hoping Windsor.

I've had them pegged as the Memorial Cup champs so they better get it together.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

BigG44 said:


> Who do you think wins the game between RIM and Windsor?




Windsor. They're winning it all in my mind.


----------



## BigG44

I hope Kelowna wins, but that's only because of Jamie Benn. If he wasn't playing, I really wouldn't care who won.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

BigG44 said:


> I hope Kelowna wins, but that's only because of Jamie Benn. If he wasn't playing, I really wouldn't care who won.




Yeah, I want Kelowna because of Tysen Dowzak, but I think Windsor is gonna take it all.


----------



## Cherepanisimov

I don't think it is possible that the Spits don't win it all.


----------



## IslesRock4

Cherepanisimov said:


> I don't think it is possible that the Spits don't win it all.




Just because you said that, they won't.


----------



## Jamie Benn

Erat or Malone are available

#1 center is needed, willing to add Stempniak, Sulzer aswell


----------



## IslesRock4

Any trade that was sent to me in the past couple hours is approved, I don't feel like replying to specific PMs now.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

IslesRock4 said:


> Any trade that was sent to me in the past couple hours is approved, I don't feel like replying to specific PMs now.




Lazy bum


----------



## IslesRock4

The Devils have locked up Gionta to a 5 year contract.

$18.75 million (4, 4, 3.75, 3.5, 3.5 - $3.75M hit) - Full NTC


----------



## IslesRock4

Hollywood Hamels said:


> Lazy bum




Ironic that YOU say that.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

IslesRock4 said:


> Ironic that YOU say that.




yeah i said it, what you gonna do about it.


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs defence is shaping up to be epic..

Schenn, Cowen, Rundblad, Russel, Stralman..Doesn't that look like a sick core defence?
I guess I did end up going the Burke way and building defence out.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

IslesRock4 said:


> The Devils have locked up Gionta to a 5 year contract.
> 
> $18.75 million (4, 4, 3.75, 3.5, 3.5 - $3.75M hit) - Full NTC




Omg are you kidding me. The FA pool is ruined. Gionta! Anyone but Gionta! Oh coooome on!


----------



## IslesRock4

Hollywood Hamels said:


> yeah i said it, what you gonna do about it.




Well you asked for it....


----------



## IslesRock4

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Omg are you kidding me. The FA pool is ruined. Gionta! Anyone but Gionta! Oh coooome on!


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Omg are you kidding me. The FA pool is ruined. Gionta! Anyone but Gionta! Oh coooome on!




They should have let me talk to him...That almost guarantees him to test the market.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Canad93 said:


> The Toronto Maple Leafs defence is shaping up to be epic..
> 
> Schenn, Cowen, Rundblad, Russel, Stralman..Doesn't that look like a sick core defence?
> I guess I did end up going the Burke way and building defence out.




Beat, Burns, Hedman, Meszaros, Ranger, Hamhuis, Lashoff, and Smaby


----------



## Canad93

IslesRock4 said:


> Well you asked for it....





Ahahahah.

Another concussion coming..


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Beat, Burns, Hedman, Meszaros, Ranger, Hamhuis, Lashoff, and Smaby




Alright, that's kind of crazy.

In a few years, maybe.
Hedman I can't touch..

Man did you ever screw Minnesota on that Lecavalier deal.


----------



## IslesRock4

Canad93 said:


> Ahahahah.
> 
> Another concussion coming..




And wrist injury.


----------



## IslesRock4

Canad93 said:


> Man did you ever screw Minnesota on that Lecavalier deal.




Agreed, and I'm the trade master.


----------



## Canad93

IslesRock4 said:


> Agreed, and I'm the trade master.






what was it..
rights to Gabby, Burns, 1st +?
That's looking sketchy to me already.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

Canad93 said:


> Ahahahah.
> 
> Another concussion coming..





IslesRock4 said:


> And wrist injury.




Um guys, i just died actually. Im dead.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Canad93 said:


> what was it..
> rights to Gabby, Burns, 1st +?
> That's looking sketchy to me already.



and James Sheppard, and Pascal Dupuis...naughty, naughty


----------



## IslesRock4

Hollywood Hamels said:


> Um guys, i just died actually. Im dead.




I don't know man, Hayden's not _THAT_ attractive. 

Shawny for me anyday.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

IslesRock4 said:


> I don't know man, Hayden's not _THAT_ attractive.
> 
> Shawny for me anyday.




yeah but i have injury problems remember haha.


----------



## Cherepanisimov

Trade:
Horton, Ellerby, Leblanc

for

Krejci, Leddy


----------



## stempniaksen

Jason Smith available for dirt cheap.


----------



## Canad93

Cherepanisimov said:


> Trade:
> Horton, Ellerby, Leblanc
> 
> for
> 
> Krejci, Leddy




Peculiar trade..


----------



## Canad93

Jeff Finger and Jonas Frogren available for really cheap. Don't have room anymore so some alright defencemen must go.


----------



## RR

Canad93 said:


> Peculiar trade..




Quite.


----------



## 888 98 twins

Pittsburgh is searching for a puck-moving defensive prospect who can play the PP. Can be nearly any calibre, but should be projected to be NHL ready by the 2010-2011 season. PM me if you have anyone like that available.


----------



## TheNudge

Cherepanisimov said:


> Trade:
> Horton, Ellerby, Leblanc
> 
> for
> 
> Krejci, Leddy




I never agree to these


----------



## TheNudge

I actually taugh I could of chose. I wouldn t trade to get Leblanc.

I would of draft Tatar way befor him.

If Neddy is my 1st 09 it s a deal but I m not happy cause I taugh it didn start the daft yet. My fault I guest.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

TourettesGuy said:


> * Ville Kostinen signed with Preds ( 4 Year / 10 million ) 2 M Per
> 
> To  : *
> Dan Ellis
> 
> * To  :*
> Rights To Alex Tanguay
> ​




I confirm this

Ellis will battle Alex Auld for the #2 spot for the Habs in the upcoming season. I had no intention of bringing back Alex Tanguay. So to get an experienced NHL netminder was good.


----------



## stempniaksen

Ottawa willing to trade:
Kelly, Shubert, Donovan, Smith
Rights to Comrie and Bell
Any prospect not named Karlsson, Schenn or Glennie
Draft picks in future drafts

Looking to trade for a 2nd line winger or 2nd pairing d-man. 
Possible package of Zubov, O'Brien, Kelly and draftpick, or something like that.


----------



## T_Cage

Washington places G Jose Theodore on Waivers


----------



## IslesRock4

Cherepanisimov said:


> Trade:
> Horton, Ellerby, Leblanc
> 
> for
> 
> Krejci, Leddy




I was never sent that and the Bruins GM didn't even agree to it, VOID.


----------



## CaptPantalones

Who is handling ELC's? I got a couple I need to hand out


----------



## RR

IslesRock4 said:


> I was never sent that and the Bruins GM didn't even agree to it, VOID.




thanks for the clarification


----------



## RR

Coyotes still interested in moving Reinprecht and Lisin for picks/prospects. Each is signed for a year at $2M and $1M, respectively.


----------



## T_Cage

Washington makes a trade pending league approval, insiders say the move will have a large impact on their off-season.

In other news, we've brought back Sergei Federov. The vet signed a 1yr deal worth 2.25M + 250k in bonuses


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs have a few veteran players that we're looking to move. Ethan Moreau and Jay Pandolfo are both leaders with great playoff experience. Unfortunately, we don't see a place for them on our rebuilding organization...Maybe down the road, but now isn't the time.
They will go for cheap.


----------



## 888 98 twins

Chuck Kobasew might be available.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Pascal Dupuis has been waived.


----------



## T_Cage

back in a couple hours. Will answer any PMs then


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs are looking to deal Moreau and Pandolfo for very cheap.

BTW, if I waive a player, and he passes through, do his salary still count against my cap hit?


----------



## Cherepanisimov

IslesRock4 said:


> I was never sent that and the Bruins GM didn't even agree to it, VOID.



I sent you a message. You never got it?

And it was accepted. Here is part of the PM:


> I ll accpet the proposal you proposal. 1st + horton + Ellerby
> 
> for
> 
> Krejci+ 1st 09



Earlier in our negotiations I had said that I had selected Leblanc.


----------



## IslesRock4

Cherepanisimov said:


> I sent you a message. You never got it?
> 
> And it was accepted. Here is part of the PM:
> 
> Earlier in our negotiations I had said that I had selected Leblanc.




You sent it to me? Then where is my PM saying it was accepted? Trades can't be announced unless I accept it.


----------



## 888 98 twins

*Pens-Yotes trade*

To PHO: 2nd in 2010, Carl Sneep, Nick Johnson

To PIT: Enver Lisin

Has been approved.

We are excited to get a dynamic young top-6 winger to play with Malkin and Kobasew.

Kobasew may still be available, but we want a gritty top-6 forward and a an offensive d-man prospect in return


----------



## RR

PITTisIT said:


> To PHO: 2nd in 2010, Carl Sneep, Nick Johnson
> 
> To PIT: Enver Lisin
> 
> Has been approved.
> 
> We are excited to get a dynamic young top-6 winger to play with Malkin and Kobasew.
> 
> Kobasew may still be available, but we want a gritty top-6 forward and a an offensive d-man prospect in return




Confirmed. We'll miss Enver, but we have a logjam at forward ready to go this year and really like the potential of Sneep and Johnson. At 6'4" Sneep has progressed at D and skates very well for a big man. He's also been a tremendous leader at every level where he's played.

We see Johnson as an excellent two-way C prospect who can use his size to initiate battles and can score.


----------



## IslesRock4

Brian Rolston is available for VERY cheap. White and Salvador are available for anyone needing top 4 dmen!


----------



## McIce Whole

Horcoff and Pisani are still on the trade block. PM me with offers. Pisani is going for a cheap 3rd line forward.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

OT:anybody have 09 for 360?


----------



## Cherepanisimov

The Florida Panthers have traded Rostislav Olesz to the New Jersey Devils in exchange for Brian Rolston.


----------



## TheNudge

Krejci is still available.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

Cherepanisimov said:


> The Florida Panthers have traded Rostislav Olesz to the New Jersey Devils in exchange for Brian Rolston.



HEY IR4 DID YOU PM THIS TO YOURSELF?!?!?!


----------



## ESY16

Okay, I have the 2nd round order up in the second post. I entered in the data as far as I could tell but I know that there are a couple of things wrong with it. Look it over, and tell me what needs to be changed.

On another note, Colorado would be willing to drop down from the 33rd overall pick to later in the 2nd round if the deal is right. We are also looking to acquire another 2nd rounder if possible. We will move at least one of Brett Clark and Ruslan Salei so inquire if you need a top 4 D. Peter Budaj may also be available.


----------



## 888 98 twins

*2009-2010 Pittsburgh Penguins: Feedback desired*

Well, the Penguins don't have any picks in the 2nd round and a full roster, so we are pretty much set for training camp. Here's our roster, let me know what you think:

Cammalleri(4.75)-Crosby(8.7)-Guerin(2.8)
Lisin(1)-Malkin(8.7)-Kobasew(2.33333)
Cooke(1.2)-Staal(4)-Kennedy(.725)
Talbot(1.05)-Zigomanis(.6)-Adams(.65)

Orpik(3.75)-Gonchar(5)
Letang(.835)-Eaton(2)
Scott(.55)-Goligoski(1.3)
Lovejoy(.8)

Fleury(5)
Curry(.65)

*Total:*$56.3933M

*UFA's:*
Guerin (signed): 1 year, $2.8M guaranteed, $.5 bonus if he scores 25+ goals. Full NMC
Adams (signed):2 years, $.65M per
Zigomanis (signed):2 years, $.6M per
Cammalleri (signed): 9 years, $4.75M per, NMC/NTC

_Will not sign, available for picks:_
Scuderi
Gill
Satan
Fedotenko
Boucher
Garon
Pesonen
Taffe
Minard


*RFA's:*
Alex Goligoski-2 years, $1.3M per
Ben Lovejoy- 3 years, $.8M per
John Curry- 3 years, $.65M per
David Brown-2 years, $.55M, 2-way
Tim Wallace-1 year, $.5M, 2-way

*Years Remaining on contracts:*
Crosby-4
Malkin-5
Staal-4
Zigomanis-2
Talbot-2
Cooke-1
Adams-2
Guerin-1
Kobasew-2
Kennedy-2
Godard-2
Gonchar-1
Letang-1
Goligoski-2
Eaton-1
Scott-1
Lovejoy-3
Orpik-5
Fleury-6
Curry-3
Lisin-1

*Prospects/cap hit/years remaining:*
Eric Tangradi/.875/2
Kyle Palmieri/not signed
Luca Caputi/.833333/2
Alex Grant/.8/2
Dustin Jeffrey/.509444/2
Brian Strait/Not signed yet
Casey Pierro-Zabotel/Signed, info not available
Keven Veilleux/.875/2
Michael Caruso/.5875/2
Nathan Moon/Not yet Signed
Joe Vitale/Info N/A
Brad ThiessenSigned, Info N/A
Chad Johnson/not yet signed
Robert Bortuzzo/not yet signed
Tim Wallce/.5/1
Paul Bissonnette/.5/1
Joey Haddad/.513333/2
Nick D'Agostino/not yet signed
Tim Crowder/not yet signed
Mark Letestu/.5/2
John D'Aversa/.525/1
Alexander Pechurski-not yet signed
David Brown/.55/2
Michael Gergen/not yet signed
Brian Gifford/not yet signed
Aaron Boogaard/.493333/1
Chris Peluso/not yet signed

*Prospects that will be on opening day roster not included

*2009 Draft Picks:* 1st(Palmieri), 4th, TB 5th, 5th, 6th, 7th

*2010 Draft Picks:*1st, 3rd, 4th, 5th, STL 6th, 6th, 7th, cond. MTL 7th

*Trades:* 
*To PIT:* Mike Cammalleri
*To CAL:* 2009 2nd rounder

*To PIT:*John Scott
*To MIN:* Pascal Dupuis

*To PIT:*Chuck Kobasew
*To BOS:* Chris Kunitz, TB's 3rd in '09

*To PIT:* Michael Caruso
*To FLA:*Petr Sykora's rights, Jake Muzzin, cond. 4th in '09 (FLA gets it if Sykora doesn't sign)

*To PIT:* Enver Lisin
*To PHO:*2nd in 2010, Carl Sneep, Nick Johnson


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Hollywood Hamels said:


> OT:anybody have 09 for 360?




Sent my 360 back for repairs 2 days ago


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Sent my 360 back for repairs 2 days ago




Thats always fun, I originally got one from my dad at lauch. That one has yet to break, but on the other hand when i decided to buy another, cause i was barely ever at my dads at the time, that one has gone on to break ~5 times.


----------



## 888 98 twins

^^Also, Eric Godard can be had for a late-round pick. We don't feel we need an enforcer with the addition of John Scott.


----------



## 888 98 twins

Hollywood Hamels said:


> OT:anybody have 09 for 360?


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Pittsburgh-offense is certainly improved, Crosby & Malkin now have a better supporting cast. I'd say the defense is a little suspect with the 2nd & 3rd pairings mostly.


----------



## Cherepanisimov

Hollywood Hamels said:


> HEY IR4 DID YOU PM THIS TO YOURSELF?!?!?!



Wha...?

Another head injury? Because I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## 888 98 twins

BiLLY_ShOE1721 said:


> Pittsburgh-offense is certainly improved, Crosby & Malkin now have a better supporting cast. I'd say the defense is a little suspect with the 2nd & 3rd pairings mostly.



Yeah, I agree. The 2nd pairing is the same as this year's though, and I pretty much replaced Gill-Scuderi with Lovejoy-Goligoski. Got better at puck movement, got worse positionally. Scuderi is the 1 guy it's gonna suck to be without.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

Cherepanisimov said:


> Wha...?
> 
> Another head injury? Because I have no idea what you just said.




IslesRock is the devils and I just wanted to yell at him for im sure not pming anyone over the deal haha he has the easy way out.


----------



## Canad93

The Leafs are looking to move earlier into the second round. PM if interested in anything.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

NY Rangers, Columbus, Flyers and Colorado has'nt made any contact regarding their RFA. They will become UFA once the market opens if you don't.

Other team still have quality players not qualify or not signed yet. The ones not signed yet will be open for offer sheet.

Check out on the first page for more information.


----------



## Cherepanisimov

Hollywood Hamels said:


> IslesRock is the devils and I just wanted to yell at him for im sure not pming anyone over the deal haha he has the easy way out.



Ok, I'm Pejorative Slured. I just couldn't figure out what the hell IR4 meant.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

Cherepanisimov said:


> Ok, I'm Pejorative Slured. I just couldn't figure out what the hell IR4 meant.




haha its all good man.


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs have made two trades from the draft table.

1) Nylander and Washington 2nd round pick 2009 to Toronto for Future Considerations

2) Jiri Hudler to Toronto for Dale Mitchell and Carolina's 2nd round pick in 2009.

Toronto is excited to add Jiri to the lineup. He'll add a good amount of youth and skill to our young team.
We also keep our 2nd round count at 3 through the deal with Washington.


----------



## IslesRock4

Canad93 said:


> The Toronto Maple Leafs have made two trades from the draft table.
> 
> 1) Nylander and Washington 2nd round pick 2009 to Toronto for the rights to Olaf Kolzig
> 
> 2) Jiri Hudler to Toronto for Dale Mitchell and Carolina's 2nd round pick in 2009.
> 
> Toronto is excited to add Jiri to the lineup. He'll add a good amount of youth and skill to our young team.
> We also keep our 2nd round count at 3 through the deal with Washington.




First one is not approved. I said FUTURE CONSIDERATIONS.


----------



## CaptPantalones

anyone have an answer to my question about ELC's?


----------



## habsman56

Canad93 said:


> The Toronto Maple Leafs have made two trades from the draft table.
> 
> 1) Nylander and Washington 2nd round pick 2009 to Toronto for Future Considerations
> 
> 2) Jiri Hudler to Toronto for Dale Mitchell and Carolina's 2nd round pick in 2009.
> 
> Toronto is excited to add Jiri to the lineup. He'll add a good amount of youth and skill to our young team.
> We also keep our 2nd round count at 3 through the deal with Washington.




Detroit confirms #2

Detroit is very glad to get a good prospect, and a pick in this round. It hurts to see Hudler go, but we did not have the money to resign him


----------



## T_Cage

IslesRock4 said:


> First one is not approved. I said FUTURE CONSIDERATIONS.




Yeah, that is what it is supposed to be (see the PM just sent). Tor and I kinda got our wires crossed for a minute. Sorry


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

CaptPantalones said:


> anyone have an answer to my question about ELC's?




The GongShow guy.


----------



## T_Cage

Ok, now it's official.

Washington sends Michael Nylander and the #55 pick to Toronto for the rights to Olaf Kolzig and Future Considerations.

"Given our youth coming up the system, we needed to go in a different direction. Nylander agreed to waive his NMC to go to a place where he was better liked, and we hope Toronto will greet him with open arms."


----------



## Canad93

T_Cage said:


> Ok, now it's official.
> 
> Washington sends Michael Nylander and the #55 pick to Toronto for the rights to Olaf Kolzig and Future Considerations.
> 
> "Given our youth coming up the system, we needed to go in a different direction. Nylander agreed to waive his NMC to go to a place where he was better liked, and we hope Toronto will greet him with open arms."






That wasn't in the deal..

Kidding.


----------



## T_Cage

Caps still looking to tweak a little before UFA. IF anyone is looking for D we have several capable men on the block: Morissonn (just about any offer gets him), Hale (same), Jurcina, Schultz, Lepisto. etc

Theodore is also on waivers, when's the last time someone offered you a FREE Hart trophy winner? That's what I thought....

May consider trading a G prospect. Machesny can be had, Neuvirth will only go if the deal involves a #1/2 C or a Top3 D in some way shape or form.


----------



## Canad93

Looking for earlier seconds. Somebody please PM me when my pick is up?
I'll be around I've just got work to do on my computer and I can't be flipping back every 5 minutes..


----------



## Canad93

_The Toronto Maple Leafs are very pleased to announce the signing of RFA Jiri Hudler to a 4 year deal worth 3M per year.

We could have gotten less likely, but we offered high early to qualify him so that we wouldn't have to match an offer he would get at free agency. We're happy with the term as well. When he comes out of his contract, we feel he'll have a reason to want to stick around.
We feel he really adds some good skill to our lineup, and he's young, so he can stick around through the rebuild.
_


----------



## Canad93

In the spirit of opportunity, the Leafs have decided to show some respect upon their players by waving Ethan Moreau, Jay Pandolfo and Jeff Finger. They currently do not have roster spots on our team. We will keep them on the roster if there are no takers, but we would like to give them the opportunity as we have others during this season.


----------



## ESY16

Trade from earlier:

To Tampa Bay - Ruslan Salei, 2nd round draft pick (33), Billy Sauer
To Colorado - Dustin Tokarski, 2nd round draft pick (52), 4th round draft pick


----------



## Cherepanisimov

*Trade*

Stephen Weiss
2009 First [Louis Leblanc-14th Overall]
Bryan Allen

for

Scott Gomez
Nikolai Zherdev


----------



## Canad93

_The Toronto Maple Leafs are happy to announce the signing of UFA goaltender Alexander Salak to a 3 year ELC worth 850K per. We feel he is a good consolation prize to Jonas Gustavsson._


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

Canad93 said:


> In the spirit of opportunity, the Leafs have decided to show some respect upon their players by waving Ethan Moreau, Jay Pandolfo and Jeff Finger. They currently do not have roster spots on our team. We will keep them on the roster if there are no takers, but we would like to give them the opportunity as we have others during this season.






> Buyouts/Waivers
> Each GM will be allowed to pursue the buyout option on up to one player on his roster. To buyout a player, you must first put them on waivers. After 24 hours, if the player is not picked up, you can buy the player out, or you can bring them back through re-entry waivers, in hopes of another GM claiming the player, which would count only half of the players salary against the cap. Teams will be allowed to send 1 veteran down in the minors after this players clear waivers but there will be restrictions.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> -Teams cannot send down a veteran that has more than 2 years to his contract.
> -Teams cannot send down a veteran they signed in this game.
> 
> You can continue to waive players if you want to but then you will either have to buy them out or keep them on your roster.
> 
> All buyouts must be final before the beginning of Free Agency.




This^


----------



## Canad93

Hollywood Hamels said:


> This^




I talked it over. I'm not sending them all down. I might send one down if there aren't any takers, but I talked to IR4. I'm giving them a chance to catch another team, and if no takers, they get brought back up and stick on my roster.


----------



## IslesRock4

The following Devils are available: Zubrus, Olesz, Salvador, White, Mottau

Looking for a top 3 dman and a #2 and #3 center. 2010 picks are all available as well.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Ruslan Salei has been waived. Pascal Dupuis is on re-entry waivers.


----------



## Jarmac

The Rangers place Aaron Voros and Wade Redden on waivers. Also, Chris Drury is available.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Jarmac said:


> The Rangers place Aaron Voros and Wade Redden on waivers. Also, Chris Drury is available.




One has to count against the cap.(voros) unless you plan on re-entry...


----------



## IslesRock4

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Ruslan Salei has been waived. Pascal Dupuis is on re-entry waivers.




What happened to the 24 hour waiver period?


----------



## Jarmac

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> One has to count against the cap.(voros) unless you plan on re-entry...




Ok, I'm just hoping one gets picked up.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

I'm announcing early. So shoot me.


----------



## IslesRock4

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> I'm announcing early. So shoot me.




You're announcing 18 hours early.


----------



## T_Cage

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> I'm announcing early. So shoot me.




*BANG*

*looks around*

"What??? He TOLD me to! Don't give me that look..."


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

IslesRock4 said:


> You're announcing 18 hours early.




Well I may not be here tomorrow so I want people to know that in 18 hours Dupuis comes at half price.


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs have renegotiated the deal for Kubina.

Going to Columbus are Kubina and NCAA prospect Matt Frattin. Coming to Toronto are Peter Holland, Cody Goloubef and Kris Russell.


on a side note, here's a peak at Toronto's new roster. 

Kulemin-Grabovsky-Ponikarovsky
Tlusty-Stajan-Cheechoo (wing for now. We're sorting it out)
Blake-Hudler-Williams
Nylander-Wallin-Mitchell

Schenn-______
Bergeron-White
Russell-Stralman

Toskala
Gerber/Salak (if he makes the team.)

Draft prospects: 
Cowen, Rundblad, Holland, Hackett,
Still deciding on the placements of Hudler, Cheechoo and Mitchell. They'll probably be rearranged at some point again. Our plan is three balanced scoring lines, and one..other line.


----------



## Canad93

^ Thoughts on the above team? ^


----------



## 888 98 twins

Pittsburgh will put in an early claim on Dupuis on re-entry waivers.

And Toronto... nice draft. IMO, Cheecho still has something left, so I'd make one of Hudler or Stajan your 3rd line center and put Cheech on that 2nd line. Some nice depth, though.


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs waive forward Michael Nylander.

Just a reminder, Finger, Moreau and Pandolfo will be on re-entry at 8:32 tomorrow night.

Free Agency starts Saturday still I'm assuming?


----------



## Canad93

PITTisIT said:


> Pittsburgh will put in an early claim on Dupuis on re-entry waivers.
> 
> And Toronto... nice draft. IMO, Cheecho still has something left, so I'd make one of Hudler or Stajan your 3rd line center and put Cheech on that 2nd line. Some nice depth, though.




Thanks 
Made my team nice and young, and gave my roster some forward momentum..


----------



## BigG44

Canad93 said:


> The Toronto Maple Leafs waive forward Michael Nylander.




Nope. He has a NMC.


----------



## Canad93

BigG44 said:


> Nope. He has a NMC.




Okay. Guess not.


----------



## matt trick

Canad93 said:


> ^ Thoughts on the above team? ^




Taylor Hall will be a nice addition?


----------



## 888 98 twins

Eric Godard has been placed on waivers at 11:05 PM


----------



## Canad93

matt trick said:


> Taylor Hall will be a nice addition?






I think we shouldn't do too bad. But yes, Hall would sure help. 
I don't know. It's not a competitive team by any means, but it is definitely a team that will improve. Everyone is so young. I've got one player over 30 and that's Blake.


----------



## Jamie Benn

Tanguay - *Arnott* - Dumont
*Erat* - *Legwand* - Sullivan
*Malone* - *Bonk* - Tootoo
*Hagman* - *Nichol* - *Stempniak*
------------------------------------
*Ward* - *Fiddler* - *Smithson*
*Jones* - *Pihlstrom* 


Weber - Suter
Kostinen - *De Vires*
*Zanon* - *Klein*

*Turco*
Rinne


*Prospects [Looking To Be On Team Next Season]*
Justin Schroeder
Cody Franson
Johnathan Blum
Chet Pickard
Colin Wilson

*NONE ARE AVAILABLE*

*Bold = Available*
*Red/Bold = UFA's and Available*
*Green/Bold = RFA's and Available*
Red = Upcoming UFA / Working On Contract
Nothing = Not Available / Will Listen To OFfers / Overpayment



*Sign Steve Sullivan - RW To A 4 Year - 13 Million Dollar Deal (3.25 / Year )*
​


----------



## IslesRock4

As long as Gongi and the agents are okay with it, I'd like to start free agency on Saturday.


----------



## Canad93

IslesRock4 said:


> As long as Gongi and the agents are okay with it, I'd like to start free agency on Saturday.




Good stuff.


----------



## T_Cage

off to bed, will be back in the afternoon.

Still shopping Dmen, looking for a solid #2 or #3 D or a #1/2 C


----------



## 888 98 twins

Ben Lovejoy has been sent to the minors. PM me if you have a cheap stay-at-home defenseman available.


----------



## 888 98 twins

The Pens would also like to place John Scott on waivers with the intent on sending him to the minors.


----------



## Canad93

Leafs are announcing that at 8:32 tomorrow, Jeff Finger*, Ethan Moreau and Jay Pandolfo will be going through re-entry waivers. Don't forget to claim one for half salary.

*Finger may be bought out. Might not last to re-entry.


----------



## 888 98 twins

Kobasew+ picks/prospects available for a slightly cheaper alternative. PM if you have any interest


----------



## RR

Ignorant questions:

1) What happens if a team waives a player signed to a multi-year contract and that player goes unclaimed?
2) Does he immediately become a UFA?
3) Can the waiving team pull him back if he goes unclaimed?
4) Is the team that waived him responsible for buying him out or eating the total of his remaining contract?
5) When does "half-price" provision to acquire a waived player kick in? Only for a player signed for one year?
6) Who is shaking their heads at this moment and asking either, "Read the ********** CBA, a******," or, "Why the ******* did we let RR play, and should we ban him from future FA games?"


----------



## Canad93

RousselRising said:


> Ignorant questions:
> 
> 1) What happens if a team waives a player signed to a multi-year contract and that player goes unclaimed?
> 2) Does he immediately become a UFA?
> 3) Can the waiving team pull him back if he goes unclaimed?
> 4) Is the team that waived him responsible for buying him out or eating the total of his remaining contract?
> 5) When does "half-price" provision to acquire a waived player kick in? Only for a player signed for one year?
> 6) Who is shaking their heads at this moment and asking either, "Read the ********** CBA, a******," or, "Why the ******* did we let RR play, and should we ban him from future FA games?"




1) (See later answers)
2) No he doesn't become UFA
3) yes they can take him back. If he passes through waivers (24 hours) then the team still owns him
4) The team can then buy him out, or send him down or whatever they want
5) Half price happens when a player is picked up on re-entry waivers. The player is sent down, they pass through waivers. When he is next called up, any team can take him for half price.
6) Hahah 
It's all good. Fine questions.


----------



## RR

Canad93 said:


> 1) (See later answers)
> 2) No he doesn't become UFA
> 3) yes they can take him back. If he passes through waivers (24 hours) then the team still owns him
> 4) The team can then buy him out, or send him down or whatever they want
> 5) Half price happens when a player is picked up on re-entry waivers. The player is sent down, they pass through waivers. When he is next called up, any team can take him for half price.
> 6) Hahah
> It's all good. Fine questions.




Appreciate the quick answers. Thanks. Still think you deserved Nash for Clb dealing its 2nd rounder to you after already dealing it to Ottawa.


----------



## Canad93

RousselRising said:


> Appreciate the quick answers. Thanks. Still think you deserved Nash for Clb dealing its 2nd rounder to you after already dealing it to Ottawa.




 thanks. It worked out though. He felt bad for it...
And I ended up with Holland, so it would out alright. I wanted to take a forward prospect, but I never found myself in a position where there was one BPA..


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs are making available the rights to goaltenders Martin Gerber and Olaf Kolzig.


----------



## 888 98 twins

The Pens have helped to sure up their bottom pair on the blueline and PK with a completed trade with Toronto that is pending league approval.

Rumor has it Frogren is headed to Pittsburgh for a late-round pick.

Paul Bissonnette will be recalled from AHL affiliate Wilkes-Barre/Scranton. He has the ability to play D and wing, so he will not only be our 13th forward, but also emergency defenseman.

Craig Adams is available.

Kobasew+ is on the table for a cheaper top-6 option, preferably with some size.


----------



## stempniaksen

Ottawa looking for a young-ish top 4 defenceman. pm me if you have any available. 
Also, Jason Smith available dirt cheap.


----------



## RR

Canad93 said:


> thanks. It worked out though. He felt bad for it...
> And I ended up with Holland, so it would out alright. I wanted to take a forward prospect, but I never found myself in a position where there was one BPA..




When it comes to picks it's all relative, but I think the deal you ended up with was better than the original. At least based on my research . Prospects, I study. Ins and outs of waivers? 

So, if I now understand waivers correctly, if I claim Redden I accept his $6.2M per year for the remainder of his contract, BUT did not have to give anything up to take that on, correct?  :  :  : (an Eddie Izzard moment ).


----------



## RR

Canad93 said:


> thanks. It worked out though. He felt bad for it...
> And I ended up with Holland, so it would out alright. I wanted to take a forward prospect, but I never found myself in a position where there was one BPA..




When it comes to picks it's all relative, but I think the deal you ended up with was better than the original. At least based on my research . Prospects, I study. Ins and outs of waivers? 

So, if I now understand waivers correctly, if I claim Redden I accept his $6.2M per year for the remainder of his contract, BUT did not have to give anything up to take that on, correct?  :  :  : (an Eddie Izzard moment ).


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Ruslan Salei has been waived. Pascal Dupuis is on re-entry waivers.




The Montreal Canadians have put in a claim for D Ruslan Salei


----------



## IslesRock4

RousselRising said:


> When it comes to picks it's all relative, but I think the deal you ended up with was better than the original. At least based on my research . Prospects, I study. Ins and outs of waivers?
> 
> So, if I now understand waivers correctly, if I claim Redden I accept his $6.2M per year for the remainder of his contract, BUT did not have to give anything up to take that on, correct?  :  :  : (an *Eddie Izzard* moment ).




First Monty Python and now Eddie Izzard. We may be long lost brothers man. And my brother's name is Marc too. That's so weird. 

And to answer your question, you are correct.


----------



## IslesRock4

Well today is my Birthday so I don't know how much I'll be online today. I'll answer PMs when I get home in the afternoon.


----------



## Kessel>Seguin +

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 




IslesRock4 said:


> Well today is my Birthday so I don't know how much I'll be online today. I'll answer PMs when I get home in the afternoon.


----------



## BigG44

IR4. Do you want to use this again?



BigG44 said:


> REMINDER:
> 
> Use this to figure out how much to pay your 2009 draft picks.
> 
> 1st - $3,750,000
> 2nd - $3,500,000
> 3rd - $3,400,000
> 4th - $3,250,000
> 5th - $3,000,000
> 6th - $2,250,000
> 7th - $2,000,000
> 8th - $1,750,000
> 9th - $1,750,000
> 10th - $1,750,000
> 11th - $1,500,000
> 12th - $1,250,000
> 13th through 20th - $1,000,000
> 21st through 61st - $900,000
> 
> This is NOT negotiable.
> 
> If you want to sign a former draft pick, 2008 or later, to an ELC, you need to PM me.


----------



## habs4eva

The Sharks would like to make a deal or 2 before the start of Free Agency. 
Available players are: *Marleau, Van Ryn, Goc, Shelly, Mitchell, Samuelsson, 1st rd pick, 2nd rd pick (Buf), 2nd rd pick.....*

Got a few offers for Marleau - 1st - Van Ryn - Samuelsson.....looking for more offers before making my final decision. 
If interested PM me your offers.


----------



## Canad93

habs4eva said:


> The Sharks would like to make a deal or 2 before the start of Free Agency.
> Available players are: *Marleau, Van Ryn, Goc, Shelly, Mitchell, Samuelsson, 1st rd pick, 2nd rd pick (Buf), 2nd rd pick.....*
> 
> Got a few offers for Marleau - 1st - Van Ryn - Samuelsson.....looking for more offers before making my final decision.
> If interested PM me your offers.




I'm assuming these are 2010 picks?


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs have made a deal with the Pittsburgh Penguins. 
The Leafs trade D Jonas Frogren to Pittsburgh for a 2009 6th round pick.


----------



## IslesRock4

Thanks juice. And yes, BigG, we'll use that list.


----------



## Canad93

IslesRock4 said:


> Thanks juice. And yes, BigG, we'll use that list.




Happy birthday btw


----------



## IslesFTW

Any idea when free agency may start?


----------



## Canad93

IslesFTW said:


> Any idea when free agency may start?




Sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Canad93

Vesa Toskala is available from Toronto for not too much. The Salak signing gave us the depth required to move him.
Alexei Ponikarovsky may also be available for the right price.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

The Montreal Canadians are proud to announce that we have come to terms with defenseman Mike Komisarek

4 years, $19 million, Partial NTC (15 teams he won't accept a trade to)

Years of $4.25, $4.75, $4.75, and $5.25 million


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

D Roman Hamrlik is on the block

Looking for top 6 RW or C


----------



## RR

IslesRock4 said:


> First Monty Python and now Eddie Izzard. We may be long lost brothers man. And my brother's name is Marc too. That's so weird.
> 
> And to answer your question, you are correct.




Yes, but "Do you have a flag?"


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Very Important since I got another infraction(this ones a doozy) I will not be able to be an Agent. If you want to be an agent IselsRock4 and at the end of the day he will pm me the list of names, and I give him the clientele, in which he will give out TONIGHT!


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars 2009 Draft Recap*






*11th overall - Dmitri Kulikov - Drummondville Voltigeurs*​
With the 11th overall pick, the Dallas Stars drafted Russian defenseman Dmitri Kulikov. After a stellar year with the QMJHL champion Drummondville Voltigeurs, established himself as a top defensive prospect. With NHL-ready passing ability, Dallas plans on bringing him to camp with the intention of playing him a few games to start the season. Eventually, Kulikov will be returned to Drummondville where he can hopefully help the Voltigeurs repeat as league Champions and return to the Memorial Cup. 

The Dallas Stars signed Kulikov to a 3 year ELC worth $1,500,000 per year. 






*38th overall â€“ Tim Erixon - Skelleftea HC*​
At 38, Dallas took another defenseman. Swedish defender Tim Erixon will not attend training camp this season with the Stars. The Swedish Elite League games will start during Dallasâ€™ camp, and the Stars feel his development will be best served as a Top 4 defender for Skelleftea HC.

The Dallas Stars signed Erixon to a 3 year ELC worth $900,000 per year. 






*41st overall â€“ Richard Panik - Trinec Ocelari HC*​
With their second of three 2nd round picks, the Stars took the best player available. Richard Panik has 1st round talent, and the Stars were shocked he was available this deep in the draft. After 2 seasons of struggling to make the jump to the Top Czech league, the forward from Slovakia will come to North America. He will join the Stars in early September at the Traverse City Prospect tournament. Remaining in Dallas, he will workout with various Stars players leading up to camp. Panik will have an opportunity to make the Stars NHL roster. If he canâ€™t secure a spot, Dallas will send him to the Texas Stars training camp and determine if the AHL or CHL will be his best option. If the team and Panik decide on the CHL, he will join the Windsor Spitfires of the OHL. 

Richard Panikâ€™s contract details ($1,100,000 cap hit/year): 



Yr|NHL Salary|Minor League|Signing Bonus|Performance Bonus 
1|$810,000|$85,000|$90,000|
Individual A: $200,000 (pays $50,000 per category) 

2|$810,000|$85,000|$90,000|
Individual A: $200,000 (pays $50,000 per category) 

3|$500,000|$95,000|$90,000|
Individual A: $200,000 (pays $50,000 per category) & $310,000 Games Played for 1 NHL Game





*42nd overall â€“ Alexandre Plante - Calgary Hitmen*​
With their final pick in the 2nd round, Dallas was very fortunate to draft former 15th overall pick Alexandre Plante out of the WHL. Plante is only 1 or 2 years from regular NHL duty, and he will fit in well with the large, hard hitting defenseman on Dallasâ€™ roster like Nicklas Grossman and Mark Fistric. Ideally, these 3 will be paired with a more skilled defender in the near future like Matt Niskanen, Dmitri Kulikov, Trevor Daley, Ivan Vishnevskiy, or Philip Larsen. Plante will start the season in the AHL with the Texas Stars, but he could see time as an injury call up. 

The Stars decided to give the contract of a Top 15 pick: 3 years worth $1,000,000


----------



## IslesRock4

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Very Important since I got another infraction(this ones a doozy) I will not be able to be an Agent. If you want to be an agent IselsRock4 and at the end of the day he will pm me the list of names, and I give him the clientele, in which he will give out TONIGHT!




But...but....hey BigG can you run FA?


----------



## BigG44

IslesRock4 said:


> But...but....hey BigG can you run FA?




Yeah. Can someone give me a free agent list?

If you want to be an agent PM me. We need more than we had the last 2 games. Let me know what big name you want to represent, and I'll assign the rest. First come first serve. 

I can be an agent for any forward. If you are a GM, but don't have an interest in a particular group of players, please consider being an agent (even if you only take 5 or so players).

What time does this officially start? When can teams announce?


----------



## BigG44

This is the list from Post #2. Let me know if something is wrong. An agent will not be assigned for every one of these players so we'll need a Super UFA agent. Who wants the shiny, cool title?

*Anaheim Ducks*

Todd Marchant
Rob Niedermayer--Signed 2 mil
Scott Niedermayer--Signed 6 mil
Francois Beauchemin--SIGNED(LA)
Bret Hedican
Josh Green
Eric Boguniecki

*Atlanta Thrashers*

Marty Reasoner
Eric Perrin
Mike Hoffman
Grant Stevenson
Joe Motzko

*Boston Bruins*

PJ Axelsson
Mark Recchi
Stephane Yelle
Steve Montador
Shane Hnidy
Peter Schaefer
Jeremy Reich

*Buffalo Sabres*

Maxim Afinogenov
Dominic Moore
Andrew Peters--SIGNED
Matt Ellis
Jaroslav Spacek
Teppo Numminen
Mikael Tellqvist--Signed(KHL)
Mathieu Darche
Tyler Bouck
Colton Fretter
Colin Murphy

*Calgary Flames*

Mike Cammalleri--SIGNED(PITT)
Todd Bertuzzi
Jamie Lundmark
Adrian Aucoin
Jordan Leopold
Andres Eriksson
Marcus Nilson
Carsen Germyn
Adam Pardy--SIGNED
Warren Peters--SIGNED

*Carolina Hurricanes*

Chad LaRose--SIGNED
Erik Cole
Ryan Bayda
Michael Ryan
Dennis Seidenberg--SIGNED
Trevor Gillis
Matt Murley
Dan Lacouture

*Chicago Blackhawks*

Martin Havlat--SIGNED
Nikolai Khabibulin
Sami Pahlsson--SIGNED
Matt Walker
Aaron Johnson

*Colorado Avalanche*

Joe Sakic
Tyler Arnason
Ian Laperriere
Brian Willsie
Per Ledin--Signed(KHL)
Ben Guite
Daniel Tjarnqvist
Lawerence Nycholat
Matt Hendricks
Nathan Smith
Chris Durno
Jesse Boulerice

*Columbus Blue Jackets*

Jason Williams
Michael Peca
Manny Malhotra
Chris Gratton
Christian Backman
Wade Dubielewicz
Mike York
Craig MacDonald
Steve Kelly

*Dallas Stars*

Sergei Zubov--SIGNED
Jere Lehtinen--SIGNED
Brendan Morrison
Steve Begin
Joel Lundqvist
Landon Wilson
Mark Parrish
Chris Conner* UFA Group IV
Darryl Sydor
Ondrej Roman--SIGNED

*Detroit Red Wings*

Marian Hossa
Mikael Samuelsson--SIGNED
Tomas Kopecky--SIGNED
Chris Chelios
Ty Conklin
Aaron Downey

*Edmonton Oilers*

Ales Kotalik--SIGNED
Jason Strudwick--SIGNED
Danny Sabourin
Dwayne Roloson

*Florida Panthers*

Richard Zednik--Signed(KHL)
Radek Dvorak--SIGNED
Ville Peltonen
Jay Bouwmeester
Nick Boynton
Karlis Skrastins
Jassen Cullimore
Craig Anderson

*Los Angeles Kings*

Kyle Calder--SIGNED
Derek Armstrong--SIGNED
Denis Gauthier--SIGNED

*Minnesota Wild*

Marian Gaborik--SIGNED(TB)
Stephane Veilleux
Martin Skoula
Marc-Andre Bergeron
Kurtis Foster

*Montreal Canadiens*

Alex Tanguay
Saku Koivu
Alex Kovalev
Robert Lang
Tom Kostopoulos
Mathieu Schneider
Francis Bouillon
Mike Komisarek
Mathieu Dandenault
Patrice Brisebois
Marc Denis
Mike Glumac
Yanic Lehoux
TJ Kemp
Doug Janik

*Nashville Predators*

Steve Sullivan
Radek Bonk
Vernon Fiddler
Scott Nichol
Jed Ortmeyer
Joel Ward
Greg De Vries
Greg Zanon
Ville Koistinen

*New Jersey Devils*

Brian Gionta - SIGNED
John Madden
Bobby Holik
Brendan Shanahan
Mike Rupp
Johnny Oduya--SIGNED
Niclas Havelid--Signed(SEL)
Kevin Weekes
Scott Clemensen - SIGNED

*New York Islanders*

Mike Sillinger
Dean McAmmond
Andy Hilbert
Kurtis McLean
Mitch Fritz
Thomas Pock
Yann Danis--SIGNED
Joey MacDonald

*New York Rangers*

Nik Antropov--SIGNED
Colton Orr--SIGNED
Blair Betts--SIGNED
Paul Mara
Derek Morris
Stephen Valiquette--SIGNED
Mark Bell

*Ottawa Senators*

Mike Comrie
Chris Neil--SIGNED

*Philadelphia Flyers*

Mike Knuble
Andrew Alberts
Martin Biron
Antero Nittymaki
JS Aubin
Derian Hatcher
Josh Gratton

*Phoenix Coyotes*

Steven Reinprecht--SIGNED
Dmitri Kalinin
Ken Klee

*Pittsburgh Penguins*

Bill Guerin--SIGNED
Petr Sykora
Miro Satan
Ruslan Fedotenko
Phillipe Boucher
Hal Gill
Rob Scuderi
Mathieu Garon

*San Jose Sharks*

Mike Grier
Jeremy Roenick
Travis Moen
Rob Blake
Alexei Semenov
Kent Huskins
Brian Boucher

*St. Louis Blues*

Keith Tkachuk
Dan Hinote
Brad Winchester
Mike Weaver

*Tampa Bay Lightning*

David Koci
Matt Pettinger
Marek Malik
Josef Melichar
Cory Murphy

*Toronto Maple Leafs*

Brad May
Jeff Hamilton
Olaf Kolzig
Curtis Joseph
Martin Gerber

*Vancouver Canucks*

Mats Sundin--SIGNED
Daniel Sedin--SIGNED
Henrik Sedin--SIGNED
Taylor Pyatt
Mattias Ohlund
Rob Davison
Ossi Vaananen
Jason Labarbera

*Washington Capitals*

Sergei Fedorov--SIGNED
Viktor Kozlov
Quintin Laing


----------



## BigG44

I'm gone for the rest of the afternoon. I'll be back this evening. 

Agents, PM me please.


----------



## IslesRock4

I re-signed Clemmensen and Gionta.


----------



## CaptPantalones

Sabres GM gone till Monday


----------



## Canad93

Ponikarovsky is available for a decent deal. Blake is available as well as Toskala.


----------



## stempniaksen

Andy MacDonald and Anton Volchenkov available for younger/cheaper options. Willing to package prospects with these guys to get any deals done. 

Jason Smith, Sean Donovan and Christoph Shubert available dirt cheap, while Kelly is only slightly more expensive.

Looking for top 6 wingers, and a top pairing defenceman.


----------



## IslesFTW

> Beauchemin--SIGNED(LA)




When did LA receive his free agency rights, yet alone sign him?


----------



## IslesRock4

IslesFTW said:


> When did LA receive his free agency rights, yet alone sign him?




Yeah that's gotta be a mistake.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

PITTisIT said:


> The Pens would also like to place John Scott on waivers with the intent on sending him to the minors.




The Wild would like to put in a claim for Scott. We'd be happy to have him back.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

IslesRock4 said:


> Yeah that's gotta be a mistake.




He negotiated with both me and ESY. If he never got right, that's tampering and he won't be allowed to talk to Francios at all.


----------



## IslesRock4

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> He negotiated with both me and ESY. If he never got right, that's tampering and he won't be allowed to talk to Francios at all.




You guys didn't even ask if he had his rights?  I never got PMed or accepted a trade between LA and ANA.


----------



## Jarmac

Roszival and Drury are very available from NY.


----------



## BigG44

Anyone going to send a PM about being an agent?

If I have to be the agent for everyone, the NHL could see a mass exodus of free agents to Europe .....


----------



## IslesFTW

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> He negotiated with both me and ESY. If he never got right, that's tampering and he won't be allowed to talk to Francios at all.



Well he asked me about his rights, but we never agreed to a trade, so Los Angeles should never have been allowed to talk with Francois. As of now, he is our property and is currently unsigned.


----------



## IslesRock4

IslesFTW said:


> Well he asked me about his rights, but we never agreed to a trade, so Los Angeles should never have been allowed to talk with Francois. As of now, he is our property and is currently unsigned.




This. LA will be accused of tampering and will not be able to sign Francois come free agency.


----------



## Canad93

IslesRock4 said:


> This. LA will be accused of tampering and will not be able to sign Francois come free agency.




What about a punishment for Francois for signing two contracts at once..?
He is still with the Ducks as of then.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

He did say he had his rights....so...


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> He did say he had his rights....so...




Joking man. What would happen in real life though if a player tried to do this? Would he be reprimanded?


----------



## IslesFTW

Well to end this thing from our perspective, we never traded Beauchemin's rights to any team(although we had discussions), and as of now, he is still a member of the Anaheim Ducks.

The rest is up to the league commishes.


----------



## stempniaksen

Anybody wanna deal? I'll be online all night and won't have too much time to make any trades this weekend, so if you're interested in anyone it'll have to be sometime tonight. 

Roster players that are available are MacDonald, Kelly, Donovan, Shubert, Smith. I'm also willing to trade any prospect not named Karlsson, Schenn, Glennie and Wiercoch. 

Looking for 2nd line wingers and a pretty good two-way defenceman. Looking for guys on good contracts.


----------



## Canad93

I'm down for trades.

On another note, Pandolfo and Moreau are on Re-Entry waivers!


----------



## IslesRock4

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> He did say he had his rights....so...




Well he was wrong and he knew it. Beauchemin is still on the Ducks for now and if he is not re-signed tonight, he will go to free agency tomorrow. The Kings will not be allowed to contact Beauchemin and that will be their only charge for tampering.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

Canad93 said:


> I'm down for trades.
> 
> On another note, Pandolfo and Moreau are on Re-Entry waivers!




New-York Islanders put claims on *Ethan Moreau*.

Ethan Moreau is now a Islanders since no one else can claim him ahead on me .

_''At half salary, Ethan is well worth the 875k$ he will cost and the 1mil$ cap hit that comes with it for the next 2 years. Ethan will provide nice depht and veteran/leadership qualities on our young team.''_


----------



## Canad93

Toronto will now finalize a previously agreed upon contract with G Martin Gerber.
The deal is three years, 2.1M per.

Last call for Vesa Toskala.
Pandolfo is on re-entry waivers, as is Finger.


----------



## Canad93

whoops wrong thread.


----------



## Canad93

The buyout guy is out..who do I talk to?


----------



## ESY16

Sorry guys, I was way more busy today than I though. 

Canad93, I'll get back to you ASAP. 

Thanks for completing the draft without me.


----------



## Canad93

No problem .
Thanks.

Is anybody interested in Toskala? He'll come cheap..


----------



## stempniaksen

Jason Smith + decent prospect available for future considerations


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs have bought out Jay Pandolfo.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Draft

#28 overall-C/LW Chris Kreider-Chris brings an impressive set of speed, size, and skill to the table for the Chicago organization. He has blazing speed coming down the wing and has a good, quick shot. He has the versatility to play both center and left wing. We will want him to play LW in the future, as that is our biggest organizational need. We will encourage him to take his time in college, as there is no great rush.

#36 overall-D Charles-Olivier Roussel-Charles brings a good set of skills to the table, and adds to our great organizational depth at defense. He's a good skater who isn't afraid to initiate contact, especially in his defensive zone. He has good offensive instincts, and is good at making the first pass. He can also play the PP.

#39 overall-G Mike Lee-Chicago felt that this was a BPA pick at this point. Mike had some impressive stats for Rouseau, and also for Fargo this year. He, along with Niemi and Crawford will be competing for the starting job in the future. Mike has very good athletic ability and lateral movement. We think that with time, he can become a good #1 goalie in the NHL.

#58 overall-LW Ryan Howse-Ryan is a skilled goal scorer, who is a good skater. He has good offensive potential, and should be another great addition to our organization.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

There's a bit of an issue. I had extended an offer to Pahlsson, and GongShow said that he would consider it, and he never told me that he had accepted. I deleted the PM that the offer was, and I don't remember what it was. GongShow-do you have the PM with the offer? I think it was like 3 years 6 million with a NTC where he couldn't be traded to any team that didn't make the playoffs the year before.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

BiLLY_ShOE1721 said:


> There's a bit of an issue. I had extended an offer to Pahlsson, and GongShow said that he would consider it, and he never told me that he had accepted. I deleted the PM that the offer was, and I don't remember what it was. GongShow-do you have the PM with the offer? I think it was like 3 years 6 million with a NTC where he couldn't be traded to any team that didn't make the playoffs the year before.




oh sorry man. It was good. I thought I responded.


----------



## Canad93

Leafs Draft

*7th overall-D Jared Cowen*
Big, imposing defenceman, who is solid defensively and has untapped offensive potential. He's 6'5 and can skate. Our defence looks awesome for the future, largely thanks to this guy, and the idea of a Cowen-Schenn pairing could be deadly for anyone who likes the puck and not getting hurt.

*16th overall-C Peter Holland*
Peter is a great offensive talent. He is the smart, calculating type of forward. He has good size, at 6'2, 190, and he has good hands. Holland will be able to make our team as a center in a few years time. If he were to make the team out of camp, we'd likely have him on the wing. 

*23rd overall-D David Rundblad*
A very complete defenceman, David can pass, skate and shoot well. He has great offensive instincts, and very good puck skills and speed. He's effective at both ends of the ice. We are very excited to have Rundblad in our system. He will make a great contribution to our defense. 

*50th overall-G Matthew Hackett
*We feel Hackett is the best goalie in the draft, and his CSS ranking exemplifies that. He played great in the playoffs, which is a good sign. Obviously, goaltending has been a problem with us. We're quite excited about Hackett. By the time we're competitive, he will likely be ready to make our team. 

*55th overall-D Brayden McNabb*
Our third defenceman of the draft.
Brayden is a tank. He's a strong, solid defensive defenceman. He's 6'4, and can move the puck well, and has a shot that makes people take note of his presence in the offensive zone. He plays a high energy, high passion game. Brayden's biggest flaw is undoubtedly his skating and lateral speed, which we're sure he'll be able to overcome. We are loaded on defence, and we'll wait to see how it played out. We've gone by BPA, and we're excited to have Brayden. Too many solid defensive prospects is a great problem to have.


----------



## Canad93

The Leafs have Alexei Ponikarovsky available for the right price.


----------



## BigG44

Three people PMed me about being an agent. That's not enough. Please consider picking up some players. 

I'll PM people about their players tomorrow.


----------



## McIce Whole

*HORCOFF IS AVALIBLE! PM WITH TRADE OFFERS*


----------



## stempniaksen

Willing to deal Sean Donovan for a goon. 
Chris Kelly will go for a late draft pick.


----------



## RR

Coyotes still looking to improve its offense with a 1st/2nd line center; a scoring winger and goaltender. Mueller and Bryzgalov on the block. PM me with offers.


----------



## IslesRock4

BigG44 said:


> Three people PMed me about being an agent. That's not enough. Please consider picking up some players.
> 
> I'll PM people about their players tomorrow.




gui56 and ESY both had told me they wanted to be an agent.


----------



## T_Cage

Theodore has cleared waivers, he'll stay with the big club for now.
David Hale is on waivers


----------



## BigG44

IslesRock4 said:


> gui56 and ESY both had told me they wanted to be an agent.




When do you want free agency to start?


----------



## IslesRock4

BigG44 said:


> When do you want free agency to start?




You're the one organizing everything, whatever time you want to start is what we'll go with.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

IslesRock4 said:


> gui56 and ESY both had told me they wanted to be an agent.




GUI pm'd me told me he cannot do it.


----------



## BigG44

These players are signed. Does anyone else need to be on the list?

*Signed*

Nik Antropov
Derek Armstrong
Marc-Andre Bergeron
Blair Betts
Kyle Calder
Mike Cammalleri
Scott Clemensen 
Yann Danis
Radek Dvorak
Sergei Fedorov
Marian Gaborik
Denis Gauthier
Brian Gionta 
Bill Guerin
Niclas Havelid
Martin Havlat
Ville Koistinen
Mike Komisarek
Tomas Kopecky
Ales Kotalik
Chad LaRose
Per Ledin
Jere Lehtinen
Chris Neil
Rob Niedermayer
Scott Niedermayer
Johnny Oduya
Colton Orr
Sami Pahlsson
Adam Pardy
Andrew Peters
Warren Peters
Steven Reinprecht
Mikael Samuelsson
Daniel Sedin
Henrik Sedin
Dennis Seidenberg
Jason Strudwick
Mats Sundin
Mikael Tellqvist
Stephen Valiquette
Richard Zednik
Sergei Zubov


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Colorado just signed some FAs, Sakic, Guite, Hendricks, Weinman, and Smith.


----------



## Canad93

BigG44 said:


> These players are signed. Does anyone else need to be on the list?
> 
> *Signed*
> 
> Nik Antropov
> Derek Armstrong
> Marc-Andre Bergeron
> Blair Betts
> Kyle Calder
> Mike Cammalleri
> Scott Clemensen
> Yann Danis
> Radek Dvorak
> Sergei Fedorov
> Marian Gaborik
> Denis Gauthier
> Brian Gionta
> Bill Guerin
> Niclas Havelid
> Martin Havlat
> Ville Koistinen
> Mike Komisarek
> Tomas Kopecky
> Ales Kotalik
> Chad LaRose
> Per Ledin
> Jere Lehtinen
> Chris Neil
> Rob Niedermayer
> Scott Niedermayer
> Johnny Oduya
> Colton Orr
> Sami Pahlsson
> Adam Pardy
> Andrew Peters
> Warren Peters
> Steven Reinprecht
> Mikael Samuelsson
> Daniel Sedin
> Henrik Sedin
> Dennis Seidenberg
> Jason Strudwick
> Mats Sundin
> Mikael Tellqvist
> Stephen Valiquette
> Richard Zednik
> Sergei Zubov




Martin Gerber on Toronto was resigned.
As was Boyd Devereaux.


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs are going to leave Jeff Finger in the minors, since he has cleared waivers.


The Leafs picked, in our opinion, best player available throughout the draft. Organizationally, our defence is set. We would like to trade some of our defence prospects for forward prospects to fill some holes.
PM if you're interested.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

He still counts against the cap. Multiple years on the contract. Same with Redden.


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> He still counts against the cap. Multiple years on the contract. Same with Redden.




I thought only part of it counted against the cap?


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

that's if you buy him out.


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> that's if you buy him out.





Oh, okay.


----------



## BigG44

These players don't have an agent. PM me. If if you have some players and want to add one of these guys, PM me.

Jay Bouwmeester

Tyler Arnason
Christian Backman
Steve Begin
Radek Bonk
Chris Chelios
Vernon Fiddler
Tom Kostopoulos
Scott Nichol
Teppo Numminen
Mark Parrish
Ville Peltonen
Eric Perrin
Mark Recchi
Karlis Skrastins
Darryl Sydor
Daniel Tjarnqvist


----------



## BigG44

ESY, PM me with who you want to represent. 

You can talk to agents now, but NO CONTRACT CAN BE AGREED TO before 3 PM EASTERN tomorrow. 

*BigG44*

Andrew Alberts
Kurtis Foster
Shane Hnidy
Bobby Holik
Marian Hossa
Dmitri Kalinin
Ken Klee
Alex Kovalev
Robert Lang
Joel Lundqvist
Dean McAmmond
Steve Montador
Brendan Morrison
Michael Peca
Martin Skoula
Jaroslav Spacek
Joel Ward
Jason Williams
Stephane Yelle

*BiLLY_ShOE1721*

Nikolai Khabibulin
Saku Koivu
Todd Marchant
Jordan Leopold
Travis Moen
Dominic Moore
Derek Morris
Taylor Pyatt
Marty Reasoner

*Canad93*

Maxim Afinogenov
Adrian Aucoin
PJ Axelsson
Ruslan Fedotenko
Bret Hedican
Paul Mara
Rob Scuderi
Brendan Shanahan
Ossi Vaananen
Greg Zanon
Craig Anderson
Martin Biron
Ty Conklin
Dwayne Roloson
Danny Sabourin

*Hull Fan*

Francois Beauchemin
Todd Bertuzzi
Phillipe Boucher
Erik Cole
Mike Grier
Mike Knuble
Manny Malhotra
Marek Malik
Antero Nittymaki
Mattias Ohlund
Jeremy Roenick
Petr Sykora
Miro Satan
Alex Tanguay
Keith Tkachuk

*stempniaksen*

Rob Blake
Brian Boucher
Nick Boynton
Mike Comrie
Hal Gill
Kent Huskins
Viktor Kozlov
John Madden
Mathieu Schneider
Steve Sullivan


----------



## IslesRock4

Salvador and White will go for pretty cheap to clear cap space. I'd just want a pick in return.


----------



## Canad93

BigG44 said:


> ESY, PM me with who you want to represent.
> 
> You can talk to agents now, but NO CONTRACT CAN BE AGREED TO before 3 PM EASTERN tomorrow.
> 
> *BigG44*
> 
> Andrew Alberts
> Kurtis Foster
> *Martin Gerber*
> Shane Hnidy




I had a previously agreed upon contract with Gerber (Toronto), I believe it was with ESY. I waited to confirm it, because I wanted to see my cap situation but I did resign him, 3 years at 2.1M


----------



## Canad93

Canad93

Maxim Afinogenov
Adrian Aucoin
PJ Axelsson
Ruslan Fedotenko
Bret Hedican
Paul Mara
Rob Scuderi
Brendan Shanahan
Ossi Vaananen
Greg Zanon
Craig Anderson
Martin Biron
Ty Conklin
Dwayne Roloson
Danny Sabourin


----------



## BillyShoe1721

My Clients

Nikolai Khabibulin-wants to go to a team that is a legitimate contender, one that has a good chance to win the cup in the next year or two. Looking for a 2 or 3 year deal.

Saku Koivu-Also wants to go to a team that is a contender. Would prefer to be the 2nd line center, getting some PP and PK time. Looking for a 3-5 year deal, and wants some assurance he will not be moved.

Todd Marchant-Todd is open to all options. He doesn't have any specific direction he would like to go. He would prefer to go to a young team that has a lot of talent, but needs to mature. Not looking for anything long term.

Jordan Leopold-Wants to go to a team that will guarantee him 2nd pairing minutes, as well as decent PP time. Looking to go to a team going up, not going down. Willing to be part of a re-build, but should be near the end of the re-build.

Travis Moen-Would prefer to go to a team that plays a hard forechecking style. Wants to be a 3rd line LW, with PK time. Willing to listen to all options.

Dominic Moore-Looking for a team that is consistently playing late in the season, a consistent team with a good mix of vets and young guys. Looking for a 4-5 year deal.

Derek Morris-Wants to go to a team that is going to be able to contend in the next 2-3 years. Wants to be guaranteed PP time, and 2nd pairing minutes. Looking for a 2-4 year deal, with some sort of NTC.

Taylor Pyatt-Wants to go to a team that will use him effectively. Wants to go to a young team with a lot of potential that he can work with. Wants some 2nd line time, but mostly on the 3rd line. 

Marty Reasoner-Wants to go to a team that will contend within the next year or two. Wants to be guaranteed 3rd line minutes, and PK time as well. Does not want to be surrounded by goons or rooks, wants to be on a team with offensive depth. Willing to take a discount to get a team that can provide this.


----------



## BigG44

I have to go out for a while. PM me if you're interested in a client.

If you don't see a guy on any list, you can PM me about him. I have 3 minor league players I'm interested in, and I'll negotiate with one of the other agents.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

*RFA Not qualified, they are now UFA:*

Nikolai Zherdev**
Shaone Morrisonn
Lukas Krajicek
Mike Lundin
Ryan Jones
Greg Stewart
Kyle Chipchura
Sami Lepisto
Cal O'Reilly
Ted Purcell
Ole-Kristian Tollefsen
Marc Methot
Jiri Novotny
Anton Babchuk
Jussi Jokinen
Anssi Salmela
Chris Thorburn
Jim Slater

**I don't know if Zherdev was traded but if he was, I'll give just a little bit of time before he officially becomes UFA but still the team that traded for him should have been on top of this so soon, it will be their loss. At 5 PM Et today, he becomes UFA.

There are a few other guys who weren't qualified but are mostly minor leaguers so check on the 1st page if you want to make offers.

*ALSO:*

Some players were qualified but not sign, they are open to receive offer sheet, feel free to do so to me.

*If any agent wants to reprensent the none qualified players, PM me.*


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs have waived Vesa Toskala with the intention of sending him to the minors.
Jeff Finger is on re-call waivers to the parent club.


----------



## ESY16

BigG44 said:


> These players don't have an agent. PM me. If if you have some players and want to add one of these guys, PM me.
> 
> Jay Bouwmeester
> 
> Tyler Arnason
> Christian Backman
> Steve Begin
> Radek Bonk
> Chris Chelios
> Vernon Fiddler
> Tom Kostopoulos
> Scott Nichol
> Teppo Numminen
> Mark Parrish
> Ville Peltonen
> Eric Perrin
> Mark Recchi
> Karlis Skrastins
> Darryl Sydor
> Daniel Tjarnqvist




I'll take all of these guys to finish your quest for agents if you would like. Certainly not a ton of star talent but getting Bouwmeester would keep me busy enough, haha.


----------



## IslesRock4

NJ waives Mike Mottau.


----------



## IslesRock4

****WARNING***

Please do not join "The Offseason Game!" as it is the same exact thing as FA games and it is rude and inconsiderate to start a game like that when we have FA games going. Again, not taking away anything from his game, but please let the game fill up without one of us in it.*


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

IslesRock4 said:


> ****WARNING***
> 
> Please do not join "The Offseason Game!" as it is the same exact thing as FA games and it is rude and inconsiderate to start a game like that when we have FA games going. Again, not taking away anything from his game, but please let the game fill up without one of us in it.*




TROLL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IslesRock4

Hollywood Hamels said:


> TROLL!!!!!!!!!




What?


----------



## BillyShoe1721

I bet it'll fall apart anyway.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

IslesRock4 said:


> What?



i dunno haha, whenever someone posts like the opposite(saying to join another game) i yell troll so i figured id do it again. you should know i never make sense.


----------



## IslesRock4

Hollywood Hamels said:


> i dunno haha, whenever someone posts like the opposite(saying to join another game) i yell troll so i figured id do it again. you should know i never make sense.




Yes you are certainly one strange person. That's why I love you.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

IslesRock4 said:


> Yes you are certainly one strange person. That's why I love you.




Woah the ''L'' word 

That's it, HH just got another concussion...


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> Woah the ''L'' word
> 
> *That's it, HH just got another concussion...*




That is a false accusation.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

pascal Dupuis is on re-entry again. Just about 875k salary for a guy like him.


----------



## IslesRock4

Colin White for a pick? Anyone?


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> pascal Dupuis is on re-entry again. Just about 875k salary for a guy like him.




Didn't someone say they were putting in an early claim to him a while ago? Go check up on that.


----------



## ESY16

Well, if I do get the players in my last post then I'm already at work since I've gotten 2 PMs about Bouwmeester already, haha. I'll be gone for the afternoon but will be back this evening and will update everyone as to what Bouwmeester is looking for IF I am the agent. I'd also take offers for the other players.

On to Avalanche news - 

The Colorado Avalanche announced today the re-signing of multiple Restricted and Unrestricted Free Agents. The players and contracts are the following:

*RFAs:*

Peter Budaj - 2 years, 1 way, $900,000
David Jones - 1 year, 2 way, $700,000 ($70,000 AHL)
Cody McLeod - 1 year, 1 way, $775,000
Cody McCormick - 1 year, 2 way, $575,000 ($57,500 AHL)
Michael Vernace - 1 year, 2 way, $560,000 ($56,000 AHL)
Aaron McKenzie - 1 year, 2 way, $560,000 ($56,000 AHL)
Kyle Cumiskey - 1 year, 2 way, $650,000 ($65,000 AHL)
Philippe Dupuis - 1 year, 2 way, $575,000 ($57,500 AHL)

*UFAs:*

Joe Sakic, 1 year, 1 way, $2.5 million, Full NMC
Ben Guite: 1 year, 1 way, $600,000
Tyler Weiman: 1 year, 2 way, $575,000
Matt Hendricks: 1 year, 2 way, $550,000
Nathan Smith: 1 year, 2 way, $550,000

The Colorado Avalanche have also placed LW Darcy Tucker on waivers.


----------



## BigG44

ESY16 said:


> I'll take all of these guys to finish your quest for agents if you would like. Certainly not a ton of star talent but getting Bouwmeester would keep me busy enough, haha.




Thank You.


----------



## Backstrom #19

Hollywood Hamels said:


> i dunno haha, whenever someone posts like the opposite(saying to join another game) i yell troll so i figured id do it again. you should know i never make sense.




At least you don't post weird, and random youtube video's of a little kid talking about getting kicked in the balls...This person knows who I'm talking about!


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Canad93 said:


> Didn't someone say they were putting in an early claim to him a while ago? Go check up on that.




I thought that was Salei, I'll check...


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Yup you're right Canad93. He's Pittsburgh property now.


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Yup you're right Canad93. He's Pittsburgh property now.




Good for you, good for you


----------



## Canad93

Vesa Toskala is still on waivers. That means he's free. He's one of the better tenders available..He's not coming up on re-entry because I'm keeping him in the minors.


----------



## Jamie Benn

BigG44 said:


> These players are signed. Does anyone else need to be on the list?
> 
> *Signed*
> 
> Nik Antropov
> Derek Armstrong
> Marc-Andre Bergeron
> Blair Betts
> Kyle Calder
> Mike Cammalleri
> Scott Clemensen
> Yann Danis
> Radek Dvorak
> Sergei Fedorov
> Marian Gaborik
> Denis Gauthier
> Brian Gionta
> Bill Guerin
> Niclas Havelid
> Martin Havlat
> Ville Koistinen
> Mike Komisarek
> Tomas Kopecky
> Ales Kotalik
> Chad LaRose
> Per Ledin
> Jere Lehtinen
> Chris Neil
> Rob Niedermayer
> Scott Niedermayer
> Johnny Oduya
> Colton Orr
> Sami Pahlsson
> Adam Pardy
> Andrew Peters
> Warren Peters
> Steven Reinprecht
> Mikael Samuelsson
> Daniel Sedin
> Henrik Sedin
> Dennis Seidenberg
> Jason Strudwick
> Mats Sundin
> Mikael Tellqvist
> Stephen Valiquette
> Richard Zednik
> Sergei Zubov




I signed Steve Sullivan


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

After a talk with the commisionner, Zherdev was declared a UFA even if Florida came in a hour ago to qualify him.

Zherdev is officialy a UFA.

*Remember, any agent wanting to represent the players that were not qualified and are now UFA, PM me and please do so quickly as GM have already started sending me offers for some of them.*


----------



## stempniaksen

> Teams will be allowed to send *1* veteran down in the minors after this players clear waivers *but there will be restrictions*.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> -Teams cannot send down a veteran that has more than 2 years to his contract.
> -Teams cannot send down a veteran they signed in this game.
> 
> You can continue to waive players if you want to but then you will either have to buy them out or keep them on your roster.




If I send Jason Smith to the minors he won't count against the cap right? Because he has less than 2 years left on his deal, and is the only player I sent down.
just looking for clarification on this before I sign guys.


----------



## BigG44

Canad93 said:


> Good for you, good for you




Christian Bale is that you?


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Canad93 said:


> Good for you, good for you




.


----------



## Peter Griffin

The Canucks would like to announce the re-signing of Roberto Luongo to a 6 year, $42M contract extension.


----------



## Jamie Benn

Peter Griffin said:


> The Canucks would like to announce the re-signing of Roberto Luongo to a 6 year, $42M contract extension.




If only in real life.

Still looking for that #1 center.


Arnott, Erat/Malone available.


----------



## Hull Fan

Here's a general idea of what my clients are looking for. PM me for offers. I will be in and out all weekend so if you don't hear from me for a few hours don't fret. Will reply to everyone who sends me an offer before midnight cst tonight to let you know where things stand. Would like to clear most of these up by Monday.

*Francois Beauchemin *- Is looking to prove that he's a top pairing defenseman. Would prefer a contender who can offer power play and penalty kill time. Looking for a three or four year contract that sets up his family for life.

*Todd Bertuzzi* - Is fairly wide open. Just wants to prove that he can still play at this level and wouldn't mind going to a younger team where he can show the kids how it works. Would love a two year commitment.

*Phillipe Boucher* - Wants to be given an opportunity to play every day and show he can remain healthy. Looking for at least 2nd unit power play time, but his excellent point shot should earn him first pair opportunities. One year deal acceptable to alleviate health concerns.

*Erik Cole* - Looking for comfort. Prefer to stay in the East with a club contending for a playoff spot. Willing to sign a one year deal to prove time in Edmonton more an aberration than a sign of things to come.

*Mike Grier* - Solid checker wants an opportunity to provide his skills for a legit contender. Two year deal preferred.

*Mike Knuble* - Reliable 20 goal scorer wants 1st or 2nd line duties and power play time. Prefers the East but is willing to look West if a deal comes along. Would like a shot at the cup so contenders will get first look.

*Manny Malhotra* - Excellent young checker would like a three to five year deal centering a team's third line. Penalty kill opportunities required. Open to just about anywhere.

*Marek Malik* - Labeled a 6th d-man, Marek wants to prove he's more than the last defenseman in the dressing room. He's happy to provide mentoring to a young defense. Open to anywhere, he wants to show he can play at this level.
*
Antero Nittymaki *- Looking for an opportunity to seize a starting job. A platoon is okay, as long as there's a games played *guarantee. Two to three years on the contract preferred.

Mattias Ohlund* - Top pairing opportunities for a real contender. Power play time required. Wants two year deal.
*
Jeremy Roenick *- Will only play for top teams.

*Petr Sykora* - Requires top six spot, with power play time. Wants a two to three year contract. Open to all teams but the East gets a preference.

*Miro Satan* - Love to sign on with a contender but willing to listen to teams with a young core looking for a veteran/mentor. Will probably sign with whomever offers best deal regardless of location.

*Alex Tanguay* - Wants a three to four year deal. Top six with power play time required. Has no real team preferences but non contenders will probably have to pay premium price.

*Keith Tkachuk *- Would prefer the central division in the West. Wants power play time and points, games bonuses in contract. Prefer to have a list of clubs he can be traded to as a form of protection to prevent being shipped off to fringe contenders.


----------



## IslesFTW

Can we get a full updated list of all the agents, and their clients, including the former RFA/now UFA guys.

Thanks!


----------



## RR

IslesFTW said:


> Can we get a full updated list of all the agents, and their clients, including the former RFA/now UFA guys.
> 
> Thanks!




I'd like that, too


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

Backstrom #19 said:


> At least you don't post weird, and random youtube video's of a little kid talking about getting kicked in the balls...This person knows who I'm talking about!




but damn they are funny.


----------



## RR

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> *RFA Not qualified, they are now UFA:*
> 
> Nikolai Zherdev**
> Shaone Morrisonn
> Lukas Krajicek
> Mike Lundin
> Randy Jones
> Greg Stewart
> Kyle Chipchura
> Sami Lepisto
> Cal O'Reilly
> Ted Purcell
> Ole-Kristian Tollefsen
> Marc Methot
> Jiri Novotny
> Anton Babchuk
> Jussi Jokinen
> Anssi Salmela
> Chris Thorburn
> Jim Slater
> 
> **I don't know if Zherdev was traded but if he was, I'll give just a little bit of time before he officially becomes UFA but still the team that traded for him should have been on top of this so soon, it will be their loss. At 5 PM Et today, he becomes UFA.
> 
> There are a few other guys who weren't qualified but are mostly minor leaguers so check on the 1st page if you want to make offers.
> 
> *ALSO:*
> 
> Some players were qualified but not sign, they are open to receive offer sheet, feel free to do so to me.
> 
> *If any agent wants to reprensent the none qualified players, PM me.*




My time is pretty open except for about 6 hours on Sunday, so if it would help for me to take maybe 10 players I could do that. You pick them and send them along.


----------



## Canad93

Vesa Toskala and a draft pick can be had for ...future considerations. 
We've determined that our team needs to rebuild, and stock up for the future. With this in mind, we are relatively low on future considerations as we've traded ours to Washington.


----------



## matt trick

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> *RFA Not qualified, they are now UFA:*
> 
> Nikolai Zherdev**
> Shaone Morrisonn
> Lukas Krajicek
> Mike Lundin
> Randy Jones
> Greg Stewart
> Kyle Chipchura
> Sami Lepisto
> Cal O'Reilly
> Ted Purcell
> Ole-Kristian Tollefsen
> Marc Methot
> Jiri Novotny
> Anton Babchuk
> Jussi Jokinen
> Anssi Salmela
> Chris Thorburn
> Jim Slater
> 
> **I don't know if Zherdev was traded but if he was, I'll give just a little bit of time before he officially becomes UFA but still the team that traded for him should have been on top of this so soon, it will be their loss. At 5 PM Et today, he becomes UFA.
> 
> There are a few other guys who weren't qualified but are mostly minor leaguers so check on the 1st page if you want to make offers.
> 
> *ALSO:*
> 
> Some players were qualified but not sign, they are open to receive offer sheet, feel free to do so to me.
> 
> *If any agent wants to reprensent the none qualified players, PM me.*




I offered Anton Babchuk 2 years 2 million per, and sent a pm saying I accepted his 2.25 million per counter-offer. Jokinen however, is a UFA and probably won't meet his QO in the market.

Also, I signed Eric Cole, so add him to the list of signed FAs.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Koivu, Moore, Morris, and Khabibulin have all received interest from multiple teams.

Please make sure to specify what team you are when expressing interest.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> *RFA Not qualified, they are now UFA:*
> 
> Nikolai Zherdev**
> Shaone Morrisonn
> Lukas Krajicek
> Mike Lundin
> *Randy Jones*
> Greg Stewart
> Kyle Chipchura
> Sami Lepisto
> Cal O'Reilly
> Ted Purcell
> Ole-Kristian Tollefsen
> Marc Methot
> Jiri Novotny
> Anton Babchuk
> Jussi Jokinen
> Anssi Salmela
> Chris Thorburn
> Jim Slater




I believe you mean Ryan Jones


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

Hollywood Hamels said:


> I believe you mean Ryan Jones




Oh yeah haha. I'll fix that.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

*The UFA I represent - update:*

-Nikolai Zherdev - Lots of interest. Looking for the best deal possible money wise.
Leading offers: 4 years 19.4/16.8/16mil$

-Greg Stewart
-Kyle Chipchura
-Jiri Novotny
-Anton Babchuk**status in review**
-Anssi Salmela
-Chris Thorburn

And a few other not qualified RFA (check on 1st page).

Also take offers for offer sheet on qualified but not sign RFA (check 1st page).


----------



## IslesRock4

matt trick, PM me telling me why I should believe your side in the Babchuk situation.


----------



## stempniaksen

stempniaksen said:


> If I send Jason Smith to the minors he won't count against the cap right? Because he has less than 2 years left on his deal, and is the only player I sent down.
> just looking for clarification on this before I sign guys.




Can someone answer this? If there's no answer i'll just assume that his salary won't be counted against my cap.


----------



## Canad93

stempniaksen said:


> Can someone answer this? If there's no answer i'll just assume that his salary won't be counted against my cap.




I don't think it does because he's got 2 years or less.


----------



## RR

*Jovanovski New Jersey-bound*

The Phoenix Coyotes have traded veteran defesneman Ed Jovanovski to the New Jersey Devils for Center Danius Zubruis, top Goalie prospect Jeff Frazee, and a 6th round pick in the 2009 draft.

We're sorry to see Jovo go but we felt with the acqusitions of Lydman and Picard, the drafting of Oliver Ekman-Larsson, and prospect Jonas Ahnelov banging on the door to make our roster, we felt it a great move.

We came into the off-season looking for a big strong, two-way power forward with offensive upside, can play well in all three zones, and is very efficient in the face-off circle. Danius possesses each of those skills. And in the 21-year-old Frazee we get a solid goalie prospect who we expect to start for San Antonio this year. The Devils were grooming Frazee as the heir-apparent to Marty Brodeur, and his selection to the AHL All-Star game this season tells us he continuing his progress toward what we hope to be a long and successful career.


----------



## RR

UFA CLIENTS:

Shaone Morrisonn
Lukas Krajicek
Mike Lundin
Ryan Jones
Cal O'Reilly
Ted Purcell
Ole-Kristian Tollefsen
Marc Methot
Jussi Jokinen
Jim Slater

PM me with any offers


----------



## IslesFTW

Can someone answer me this...who is Jay Bo's agent? I'm pretty sure I know all the big time UFA's agents except his(you know...gotta keep all our options open)


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

IslesFTW said:


> Can someone answer me this...who is Jay Bo's agent? I'm pretty sure I know all the big time UFA's agents except his(you know...gotta keep all our options open)




ESY16

Now don't go and spend all your money young man!


----------



## Canad93

RousselRising said:


> UFA CLIENTS:
> 
> Shaone Morrisonn
> Lukas Krajicek
> Mike Lundin
> Ryan Jones
> Cal O'Reilly
> Ted Purcell
> Ole-Kristian Tollefsen
> Marc Methot
> Jussi Jokinen
> Jim Slater
> 
> PM me with any offers




Why are you posting my contract offers?


----------



## stempniaksen

Jason Smith is on waivers, with the goal of being sent to the minors. 

If you want him claim him now, because he is not coming back up.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

stempniaksen said:


> Can someone answer this? If there's no answer i'll just assume that his salary won't be counted against my cap.




Your good. Salary doesn't count.


----------



## ESY16

UFA Client update coming soon. If you are sending in an offer for Bouwmeester, it is very helpful if you post your expected line-up.


----------



## stempniaksen

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> Your good. Salary doesn't count.




Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

Canad93 said:


> Why are you posting my contract offers?




What offer?


----------



## Canad93

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> What offer?


----------



## Canad93

Put a claim in for Vesa Toskala..He's going to hit the minors soon.

I'll put him on the extra long bus ride from the ACC to Ricoh Coliseum so you can have extra time to make your decision..


----------



## T_Cage

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> *The UFA I represent - update:*
> 
> -Nikolai Zherdev - Lots of interest. Looking for the best deal possible money wise.
> Leading offers: 4 years 19.4/16.8/16mil$
> 
> -Greg Stewart
> -Kyle Chipchura
> -*Sami Lepisto*
> -Jiri Novotny
> -Anton Babchuk**status in review**
> -Anssi Salmela
> -Chris Thorburn
> 
> And a few other not qualified RFA (check on 1st page).
> 
> Also take offers for offer sheet on qualified but not sign RFA (check 1st page).




Lepisto was re-signed by Washington. You accepted my RFA offer of 1yr 2way @ 725k (it was mixed in witht he rest of my minor-league RFAs)


----------



## RR

Canad93 said:


> Why are you posting my contract offers?




?????????????


----------



## IslesRock4

Anyone looking for a veteran top 4 defenseman, Colin White is available for a pick or 3rd liner.

Bryce Salvador is also available.


----------



## Canad93

RousselRising said:


> ?????????????




 S'all good. No one noticed.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

T_Cage said:


> Lepisto was re-signed by Washington. You accepted my RFA offer of 1yr 2way @ 725k (it was mixed in witht he rest of my minor-league RFAs)




True, I copied/paste.

Worst is I even had it post on the first page lol.


----------



## IslesFTW

*Ducks have spending room, plan to make cup contending roster more dangerous*
With more than 10 million dollars to spend, and no major holes to fill on a young, talented roster, the Ducks are in cap heaven paradise. However, with more than 14 million dollars coming off the books next year in Pronger, and the twins, the Ducks plan to improve their roster this year. "When you have a team that was one win away from the conference finals, you want to add more talent to get over that hump."


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

MAJOR UPDATE IN REGARD TO NIKOLAI ZHERDEV!!

A team have made a major and huge offer for him and he has STRONG interest.

Don't offer less than 6mil$ per year for him if you wish to sign him.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

Hey guys, im gonna be the big bad KHL. I have a 31 Million Dollar Payroll. I am going to poach players away from the NHL.
MUAHAHAHAHAHA!




http://www.iihf.com/nc/home-of-hockey/news/news-singleview/article/khl-on-the-offensive.html


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> MAJOR UPDATE IN REGARD TO NIKOLAI ZHERDEV!!
> 
> A team have made a major and huge offer for him and he has STRONG interest.
> 
> Don't offer less than 6mil$ per year for him if you wish to sign him.




Dan Donnelly at it again.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Dan Donnelly at it again.




what about me haha?


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> MAJOR UPDATE IN REGARD TO NIKOLAI ZHERDEV!!
> 
> A team have made a major and huge offer for him and he has STRONG interest.
> 
> Don't offer less than 6mil$ per year for him if you wish to sign him.






Hollywood Hamels said:


> Hey guys, im gonna be the big bad KHL. I have a 31 Million Dollar Payroll. I am going to poach players away from the NHL.
> MUAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.iihf.com/nc/home-of-hockey/news/news-singleview/article/khl-on-the-offensive.html




Thats what you did....if you didn't and someone is really giving a 6 mil a year offer for Zherdev....Wow, just wow...


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Thats what you did....if you didn't and someone is really giving a 6 mil a year offer for Zherdev....Wow, just wow...


----------



## BillyShoe1721

For lack of better terminology, Chicago wants Brian Campbell gone.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Hollywood Hamels said:


>




So is it yes.....or did you not. I don't get what I'm supposed to see with this picture...


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> So is it yes.....or did you not. I don't get what I'm supposed to see with this picture...




Russians are closed mouthed when it comes to this situation. It's pretty much just a in soviet russia... joke, really no point to it


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

I see.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

well im off to play NHL 09.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Hollywood Hamels said:


> well im off to play NHL 09.




 My Xbox has been dead for 2 months. I just want to play UFC so badly.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> My Xbox has been dead for 2 months. I just want to play UFC so badly.




i specifically said that cause i know your xbox got sent in


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Hollywood Hamels said:


> i specifically said that cause i know your xbox got sent in




:angryfire: I did the towel thing and it worked for like a week and a half, then I did it again, and it didn't work, and that's when I called up the people from India to fix my ****** Box.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

Zherdev sweeptakes getting much interesting!

Best offers:

- Short term, loads of $$$ from a secret team from the east.
- 17.25mil$ for 3 years (5.75)
- 29mil$ for 6 years, front loaded with stability (4.83).
- 19.4mil$ for 4 years (4.85).
- 22mil$ for 5 years (4.4).
- 21.75mil$ for 5 years (4.35).
- 11.4mil$ for 3 years (3.8).


----------



## Canad93

My goalies are drawing a lot of attention..
Anderson, Biron, Conklin, Sabourin..all getting contract offers.


----------



## ESY16

*UFA UPDATE:*

Tyler Arnason - 0 offers - Looking for top 9 minutes on an NHL club. Has offensive potential and is looking to display that on a team. Wants a 1 way contract so money and team aren't huge issues.

Christian Backman - 0 offers - He is a big bodied D that has untapped offensive potential. He feels that he can contribute in a second pairing role but is willing to play on a bottom-pairing to prove himself. Would also like 2nd PP time. Positive +/- the 3 of the last 4 years and an Olympic gold medal. Looking for an NHL role on a 2-3 year contract.

Steve Begin - 0 offers - Looking for an NHL job on a team needing good leadership.

Radek Bonk - 1 team interested - Great defensively and on faceoffs. Looking for a 2-3 year deal on a team that needs a good 3rd line center. Already has 1 team interested.

Chris Chelios - 0 offers - Wants to return to Detroit. Would consider going to a cup contender on an incentive-laden contract for 1 year. Considering retirement.

Vernon Fiddler - Looking for NHL job. Willing to sign a 2-way contract but strongly prefers a 1 way deal. Would like to re-join Nashville.

Tom Kostopoulos - 0 offers - Tough guy that can also chip in 20+ points. Would consider 2-way deal.

Scott Nichol - 0 offers - Strong defensively, looking for NHL contract.

Teppo Numminen - 0 offers - Strongly considering retirement. Would consider playing on a 1 year, incentive laden contract. Would come back to Buffalo if they asked.

Mark Parrish - 0 offers - Looking for contract. Would sign 2-way deal if he needs.

Ville Peltonen - 0 offers - Great for depth offense, he is a solid 3rd liner and can play on the 2nd line if needed. Looking for 1 year deal with bonuses. Base salary can be low.

Eric Perrin - 0 offers - Looking for NHL deal. Solid depth player.

Mark Recchi - 0 offers -Proved this year that he still has gas left in the tank with 61 points. Looking for 1 year deal on a cup contender with bonuses.

Karlis Skrastins - 0 offers - Shot blocking machine and solid stay-at-home D. Looking for 1 to 2 year deal.

Darryl Sydor - 0 offers - Eligible for incentive based contract. Looking for an NHL job, would prefer top 4 time. Would play a bottom-pairing role on a playoff team. Brings a load of experience and is a 2-time cup winner.

Daniel Tjarnqvist - 0 offers - Looking for 1 way contract. Would play as a #6/7 D but feels he is definitely good enough for a permanent role on a team. Europe a strong possibility.

*Jay Bouwmeester* - 8 offers

Looking for a long-term contract that pays him the money that a top D deserves. Lowest offer is 6 years, $36 million with a partial NTC. At this point, 7 years and $7 million per year with a full NTC is what it will take to get into the conversation. He has multiple offers for 9-10 years and multiple offers that pay him in excess of $8 million a year. He isn't looking to necessarily sign the largest contract. He wants to be on a playoff team that has a bright future and chance and being solid cup contenders. Western Canadian teams also interest him as that is where he is from and he could be close to his family. 

He has many strong offers and has a very difficult decision to make. He won't be signing the minute free agents can sign as there are so many solid offers. He will start narrowing teams down late tonight and tomorrow afternoon. 4 teams right now interest him the most, 3 in the West and 1 in the East.


----------



## 888 98 twins

Hey sorry work's been kickin my ass lately. Could anyone answer these questions to make my life easier?

-Did anyone else claim Dupuis off re-entry?

-Did anyone claim John Scott or Eric Godard from my waivers?


----------



## Canad93

PITTisIT said:


> Hey sorry work's been kickin my ass lately. Could anyone answer these questions to make my life easier?
> 
> -Did anyone else claim Dupuis off re-entry?
> 
> -Did anyone claim John Scott or Eric Godard from my waivers?




Nope, Dupuis is yours.

Scott got picked up by Minny I believe.


----------



## BigG44

I just got back and finished reading through the thread. Hossa and Kovalev are my only players receiving interest.


----------



## Canad93

P.J. Axelsson is a free agent is he not?


----------



## BigG44

FYI: Please include an actual contract offer with your PM's regarding players.


----------



## 888 98 twins

Canad93 said:


> Nope, Dupuis is yours.
> 
> Scott got picked up by Minny I believe.



Hehe, so when I traded Scott for Dupuis, I pretty much traded $700K of Pascal's contract for nothing...


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

PITTisIT said:


> Hey sorry work's been kickin my ass lately. Could anyone answer these questions to make my life easier?
> 
> -Did anyone else claim Dupuis off re-entry?
> 
> -Did anyone claim John Scott or Eric Godard from my waivers?




Yeah, I actually claimed Scott to bring him back. Didn't realize how cheap he was the first time, haha.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Dupuis went from 4 teams in one off-season. Traded to Minnesota, then to Tampa, then waived on re-entry and picked up by Pittsburgh AGAIN. Scott was traded from Minny and picked up on waivers like 2 days later. If that actually happened in real life ROFL.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Canadians still looking for a top 6 RW


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Dupuis went from 4 teams in one off-season. Traded to Minnesota, then to Tampa, then waived on re-entry and picked up by Pittsburgh AGAIN. Scott was traded from Minny and picked up on waivers like 2 days later. If that actually happened in real life ROFL.




And THAT is part of the reason why I sit on my couch, watch my Flyers, and grumble to myself, instead of being an actual GM.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Ghost of Downie said:


> And THAT is part of the reason why I sit on my couch, watch my Flyers, and grumble to myself, instead of being an actual GM.




Haha. Pittsburgh got the best out of the deal. They basically just got Dupuis to give back half of his salary.


----------



## Canad93

PITTisIT said:


> Hehe, so when I traded Scott for Dupuis, I pretty much traded $700K of Pascal's contract for nothing...




Hah Nice


----------



## Peter Griffin

Goaltender Cory Schneider is still available if anyone is interested. Ideally we are looking for a good, young defenseman or defensive prospect. Open to offers, but not looking to just dump him.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Haha. Pittsburgh got the best out of the deal. They basically just got Dupuis to give back half of his salary.




Hey, anything I can do to help. I'm a generous guy.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Ghost of Downie said:


> Hey, anything I can do to help. I'm a generous guy.




You're not the one with a 700k cap hit for nothing.


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> You're not the one with a 700k cap hit for nothing.




...Yes he is...


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Canad93 said:


> ...Yes he is...




...no he's not...

I'm the one who has Dupuis other half of the contract.


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> ...no he's not...
> 
> I'm the one who has Dupuis other half of the contract.




Oh..my bad. I thought he was the one who waived Dupuis.


----------



## Backstrom #19

There's my 1 random video for this thread.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

The decision by the commish in regards to defenceman Anton Babchuk came down. And the ruling is...

Anton Babchuk is a qualified RFA. Not signed yet and is open to offer sheet by NHL teams and will most likely look at his options from the KHL to possibly go back home.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Canad93 said:


> Oh..my bad. I thought he was the one who waived Dupuis.


----------



## Jarmac

Redden, Rozsival, and Drury are all available! Come and get them before it's too late!


----------



## stempniaksen

Donovan and Kelly available for very cheap. I might even package a mi-level prospect with these guys for next to nothing in return.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

Jarmac said:


> Redden, Rozsival, and Drury are all available! Come and get them before it's too late!




It's already to late, we're in 2009, not 2002...


----------



## Hull Fan

I don't mind but is the Erik Cole thing official? Is he signed?

My list of UFAs:

Francois Beauchemin
Todd Bertuzzi
Phillipe Boucher
Mike Grier
Mike Knuble
Manny Malhotra
Marek Malik
Antero Nittymaki
Mattias Ohlund
Jeremy Roenick
Petr Sykora
Miro Satan
Alex Tanguay
Keith Tkachuk

Beauchemin, Bertuzzi, and Tanguay have the most offers. Haven't heard anything for Satan, Sykora, Roenik, Malik, Malhotra, Grier, and Boucher.

Reasonable offers may net you a steal. PM me. I'll be out early tomorrow but will be on during the baseball game (Go Rangers sweep the Astros) and probably a few times that evening. I will respond and let you know where you stand. So send your offers and if you would be so kind to provide a roster with that UFA penciled in so I have a better clue about your club I'd appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## Jarmac

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> It's already to late, we're in 2009, not 2002...




Too late for you maybe...but I was thinking about what would happen to them if Glen got them in a room with his 9-iron.


----------



## Backstrom #19

You know what we need?...



More cowbell.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Jarmac said:


> Too late for you maybe...but I was thinking about what would happen to them if Glen got them in a room with his 9-iron.




He'd throw his back out, trying to teach Redden "Perfect form."


----------



## Canad93

Rumours are floating that Maxim Afineganov is leaving Buffalo to join a former teammate..


----------



## BigG44

I'm pretty sure this is correct now:

You can talk to agents now, but NO CONTRACT CAN BE AGREED TO before 3 PM EASTERN tomorrow. 

*BigG44*

Andrew Alberts
Kurtis Foster
Shane Hnidy
Bobby Holik
Marian Hossa
Dmitri Kalinin
Ken Klee
Alex Kovalev
Robert Lang
Joel Lundqvist
Dean McAmmond
Steve Montador
Brendan Morrison
Michael Peca
Martin Skoula
Jaroslav Spacek
Joel Ward
Jason Williams
Stephane Yelle

*BiLLY_ShOE1721*

Nikolai Khabibulin
Saku Koivu
Todd Marchant
Jordan Leopold
Travis Moen
Dominic Moore
Derek Morris
Taylor Pyatt
Marty Reasoner

*Canad93*

Maxim Afinogenov
Adrian Aucoin
PJ Axelsson
Ruslan Fedotenko
Bret Hedican
Paul Mara
Rob Scuderi
Brendan Shanahan
Ossi Vaananen
Greg Zanon
Craig Anderson
Martin Biron
Ty Conklin
Dwayne Roloson
Danny Sabourin

*ESY16*

Tyler Arnason
Jay Bouwmeester
Christian Backman
Steve Begin
Radek Bonk
Chris Chelios
Vernon Fiddler
Tom Kostopoulos
Scott Nichol
Teppo Numminen
Mark Parrish
Ville Peltonen
Eric Perrin
Mark Recchi
Karlis Skrastins
Darryl Sydor
Daniel Tjarnqvist

*Hull Fan*

Francois Beauchemin
Todd Bertuzzi
Phillipe Boucher
Mike Grier
Mike Knuble
Manny Malhotra
Marek Malik
Antero Nittymaki
Mattias Ohlund
Jeremy Roenick
Petr Sykora
Miro Satan
Alex Tanguay
Keith Tkachuk

*stempniaksen*

Rob Blake
Brian Boucher
Nick Boynton
Mike Comrie
Hal Gill
Kent Huskins
Viktor Kozlov
John Madden
Mathieu Schneider


----------



## 888 98 twins

Kobasew is available. Looking to package him+ for a cheaper top-6 alternative. PM if interested.

Also, if you're interested in Craig Adams in any capacity, lemme know


----------



## BigG44

I just went through the posts again, and now this should be right too. 

*Signed Before Free Agency*

Nik Antropov
Derek Armstrong
Marc-Andre Bergeron
Blair Betts
Kyle Calder
Mike Cammalleri
Scott Clemensen 
Erik Cole
Yann Danis
Boyd Devereaux
Radek Dvorak
Sergei Fedorov
Marian Gaborik
Denis Gauthier
Martin Gerber
Brian Gionta 
Bill Guerin
Ben Guite
Niclas Havelid
Martin Havlat
Matt Hendricks
Ville Koistinen
Mike Komisarek
Tomas Kopecky
Ales Kotalik
Chad LaRose
Per Ledin
Jere Lehtinen
Chris Neil
Rob Niedermayer
Scott Niedermayer
Johnny Oduya
Colton Orr
Sami Pahlsson
Adam Pardy
Andrew Peters
Warren Peters
Steven Reinprecht
Joe Sackic
Mikael Samuelsson
Daniel Sedin
Henrik Sedin
Dennis Seidenberg
Nathan Smith
Jason Strudwick
Steve Sullivan
Mats Sundin
Mikael Tellqvist
Stephen Valiquette
Tyler Weiman
Richard Zednik
Sergei Zubov


----------



## 888 98 twins

Sorry BigG, but I signed Adams and Zigomanis as well, I just forgot to post it up since it was so minor.

Zigomanis was 2 years for .6M per, and Adams was 2 years at .65M per. I signed them at the same time I signed Guerin.


----------



## T_Cage

Hollywood Hamels said:


> Hey guys, im gonna be the big bad KHL. I have a 31 Million Dollar Payroll. I am going to poach players away from the NHL.
> MUAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.iihf.com/nc/home-of-hockey/news/news-singleview/article/khl-on-the-offensive.html




Oh....you better be joking.....


----------



## Canad93

T_Cage said:


> Oh....you better be joking.....




I represent the Moscow Dynamo. We've offered Alexander Ovechkin a 5 year, 400M dollar deal.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

T_Cage said:


> Oh....you better be joking.....




Going after Zherdev huh?


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

T_Cage said:


> Oh....you better be joking.....




He's not 

And I love it, brings reality to the game!!


----------



## Jamie Benn

Malone/Erat, Turco, 1st in 2010, available for *1st line center, good vetran defensive defenseman*


Stempniak, Hagman available for a *two-way 3rd line LW and a prospect or draft pick*


----------



## 888 98 twins

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> He's not
> 
> And I love it, brings reality to the game!!




Meh not really. KHL teams are going bankrupt left and right, plus there really aren't many NHL players who even consider offers from the KHL.


----------



## T_Cage

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> He's not
> 
> And I love it, brings reality to the game!!




Oh....i know it brings reality to the game. But when i suggested the same idea (being the KHL) at the start i was flatly told "we don't do that in offseason FA games". 

So unless he's joking, i'm pretty p***ed....


----------



## RR

CLIENTS UPDATE:
Pretty quiet around here.

Jussi Jokinen - 1 offer - Jussi ideally looking for a minimum 2-year deal. Sees himself on a 3rd line and believes he has shown how valuable he can be in the Canes' playoff run. Just wants to play, and playing time more important than $$$.

Ryan Jones - 0 offers - Few work harder on the ice than Ryan. He's scored at every level he's played and wants the chance to prove he belongs. Knows he's a best fit with a young, rebuilding team that can give him ice time. He's a good two-way player and can line up at either wing. Will consider 1-year deal.

Lukas Krajicek - 0 offers - Lukas is an efficient, reliable defender who makes few mistakes. He can eat up minutes with the best of them and has good scoring upside. Would love 2nd line duties and a chance at some PP minutes. Seeking 2-year deal, but will consider one year

Mike Lundin - 0 offers - Like his teammate Lukas, Mike is a steady, reliable defender in his own zone. Feels he excells in PK situations. Very good hockey instincts and incredibly bright player. Ice time is his goal. Location and length of the deal very flexible.

Marc Methot - 0 offers - In his first full season up, Marc played solid defensively, finished with a +7 and 17 points in 66 games. We feel at 23 he'll get better every year. Has great size and plays a smart, stay-at-home game. Also displays leadership qualities. Will consider 2-way offer.

Shaone Morrisonn - 0 offers - Shaone is a former first rounder selected by the Bruins and is best described as a defensive defenseman. He's not going to win any defensive scoring awards, but he has a nice combination of size and mobility. Plays well on the PK and is a guy who loves to hit. Seeks 1-2 year deal with a playoff team seeking some grit on a 2nd or 3rd line.

Cal O'Reilly - 1 offer - We believe Cal is one of the sleepers in this year's class of free agents. He's the consummate playmaking center who broke in at 17 and in 6 OHL and AHL seasons has put up 79-259-338 points. Will consider 2-way deal. Very gritty kid. He wants ice time, even if it's in the NHL. The kid oozes confidence.

Ted Purcell - 0 offer - Like Cal, Teddy is young and wants to play. At 6'3" he's a big winger who's as comfortable assisting as he is scoring. Very unselfish player. Comfortable at either wing. Again, like Cal, the kid wants to play. Prefers a 1-way deal but will consider 2-way with the right team.

Jim Slater - 0 offers - A former first round pick, Jim has speed to burn. Shows scoring potential, plays tough, and is very good in his own end. Polished, makes few mistakes. Seeks 1-2-year deal.

Ole-Kristian Tollefsen - 0 offers Ole-Kristian will be the first to tell you if you're seeking an offensive D-man, he's not it. But if you want a solid blueliner who loves to use his body on players entering his zone, he'll be a great fit. Plays a very tough and aggressive style game. A 1-2 year deal will please him. Wants ice time and PK opportunities.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

T_Cage said:


> Oh....i know it brings reality to the game. But when i suggested the same idea (being the KHL) at the start i was flatly told "we don't do that in offseason FA games".
> 
> So unless he's joking, i'm pretty p***ed....




who said that?


----------



## BigG44

Kurtis Foster: 1 team interested. Looking for someone to give him a one year deal with bonuses (Games Played and Performance). 

Marian Hossa: 4 teams interested, 3 contract offers. 1 team in the West and 1 team in the East are clearly leading the pack. 1 is offering the most money while the other is one of the most talented teams in the league. If $8 million a year is too rich for your blood, don't bother sending a PM. Hossa will sign for between $8 and $9 million. He's not looking for a off the charts deal that prevents his new team from signing/retaining talent. 

Alexei Kovalev: 2 contract offers for less than he made last season ..... 

Robert Lang: 1 team interested, no contract offer. Looking for a one year deal with bonuses. 

Joel Lundqvist: 1 contract offer. Beating the offer will be very, very hard. Money's OK, but the situation is great.

Jaroslav Spacek: 1 contract offer for less money than last season and a very inexperienced, non-playoff team. 

*No Offers*
Andrew Alberts
Shane Hnidy
Bobby Holik
Dmitri Kalinin
Ken Klee
Dean McAmmond
Steve Montador
Brendan Morrison
Michael Peca
Martin Skoula
Joel Ward
Jason Williams
Stephane Yelle

Remember, I will represent any player without an agent.


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs want to find a home for Michael Nylander. He would likely waive his NMC to go anywhere because he's just going to end up on our fourth line.


----------



## BigG44

Alright. I'm going to bed and PM's will be checked in the morning. I'm going to see Angels and Demons tomorrow at Noon Eastern, and I'm watching the Memorial Cup in the afternoon. More than likely, I'll check PM's during intermission and commercial breaks, but please be patient.


----------



## Canad93

Canad93

Maxim Afinogenov-1 offer
Adrian Aucoin-0
PJ Axelsson- 1 offer
Ruslan Fedotenko-1 interested team
Bret Hedican-0
Paul Mara-0
Rob Scuderi-1 offer
Brendan Shanahan-1 offer
Ossi Vaananen-1 interested team
Greg Zanon-1 interested team
Craig Anderson-2 offers, 3 interested teams
Martin Biron-1 interested team
Ty Conklin-1 offer, 3 interested teams
Dwayne Roloson-1 offer
Danny Sabourin-1 interested team

Please get back to me tomorrow regarding your offer so it doesn't get buried.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

BigG44 said:


> Alright. I'm going to bed and PM's will be checked in the morning. I'm going to see Angels and Demons tomorrow at Noon Eastern, and I'm watching the Memorial Cup in the afternoon. More than likely, I'll check PM's during intermission and commercial breaks, but please be patient.




Lucky *******. I wont be able to see it for a few more days or weeks.


----------



## 888 98 twins

The Pittsburgh Penguins would like to announce the promotion of Jason Botterill to Assistant GM, replacing Chuck Fletcher. Botterill will still hold some of his old duties, including the management of the salary cap.

Also, nobody else showed interest in Denis Savard as an assistant coach, so we are proud to bring him in to coach our gifted group of forwards and the star-studded powerplay.

Andre Savard will take over Jason's old position and and Tom Fitzgerald will double as associate Head Coach and will share dir. of player personnel duties with Savard.
New organizational infastructure looks like this:

Ownership- Mario Lemieux, LP
President- David Morehouse
CEO-Ken Sawyer
GM-Ray Shero
Asst. GM-Jason Botterill
Director of player personnel-Tom Fitzgerald/Andre Savard
Director of Hockey Administration-Andre Savard

Head Coach-Dan Bylsma
Associate Head Coach (In charge of PK)-Tom Fitzgerald
Assistant Coach (in charge of forwards/PP)-Denis Savard
Assistant Coach (In charge of D-men)-Mike Yeo
Goaltender Coach- Gilles Meloche
Equipment Manager- Johnstown's finest, Dana Heinze
Strength and Conditioning Coach- Mike Kadar

WBS Penguins (AHL) head coach-Todd Reirden
WBS assistant-Dennis Bonvie


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Lucky *******. I wont be able to see it for a few more days or weeks.




Why? Got suspended from the theaters?


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> Why? Got suspended from the theaters?




Got jokes eh? No, I'm going away. But I did get the new DMB album 2 weeks early so that makes up for it.


----------



## 888 98 twins

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Got jokes eh? No, I'm going away. But I did get the new DMB album 2 weeks early so that makes up for it.



How is it? The only song I've heard off it was Funny the Way it is, and I liked it.

Got tickets to go see them June 19... Can't wait

Of course, it won't compare to a Central Park show... maybe some day I'll make a road trip up there to see them at CP if they go there enough times in the future.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

PITTisIT said:


> How is it? The only song I've heard off it was Funny the Way it is, and I liked it.
> 
> Got tickets to go see them June 19... Can't wait
> 
> Of course, it won't compare to a Central Park show... maybe some day I'll make a road trip up there to see them at CP if they go there enough times in the future.




It is ****ing unbelievable. Like no joke, It's all of done is sit around and listen to it for the past two days. Squirm is an amazing song, might be my new favorite. 

I got tickets to Central Park, so pumped. Also going to Bethel Woods. I didn't Beacon Theatre tickets though, really angry about it.


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche are looking to acquire a top 6 LW and a top 6 D. The Avalanche are looking into trading Brett Clark, Peter Budaj, and David Jones. We are also taking offers for Wojtek Wolski and Marek Svatos in order to gauge the kind of return we could get for each player.

If not announced earlier, the Avalanche have placed Darcy Tucker on waivers. 

Lastly, the Avalanche would like to welcome Patrick Roy as a member of their coaching staff. This was finalized a few days ago (no other team expressed interest) but we wanted to make a formal announcement.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Koivu has received interest from 4 teams
Moore has received interest from 2 teams
Moen has received interest from 2 teams
Leopold has received interest from 4 teams
Khabibulin has received interest from 2 teams (Willing to take less money to go to a winner)
Reasoner has received interest from 1 team, and has received one very good offer
Marchant has received interest from 1 team, and has received a good offer
Morris has received interest from 2 teams

Make sure to get your offers in for Reasoner or Marchant soon.


----------



## Canad93

BiLLY_ShOE1721 said:


> Koivu has received interest from 4 teams
> Moore has received interest from 2 teams
> Moen has received interest from 2 teams
> Leopold has received interest from 4 teams
> Khabibulin has received interest from 2 teams (Willing to take less money to go to a winner)
> *Reasoner has received interest from 1 team, and has received one very good offer*
> Marchant has received interest from 1 team, and has received a good offer
> Morris has received interest from 2 teams
> 
> Make sure to get your offers in for *Reasoner* or Marchant soon.




Would you call that a reasonerable offer?


----------



## IslesRock4

Canad93 said:


> Would you call that a reasonerable offer?


----------



## Canad93

IslesRock4 said:


>




Had to say it 


On a different note, the Leafs want to make some trades.

Any team that would take Finger AND Nylander would be my hero..


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Someone please take Brian Campbell. Willing to take on another terrible contract.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

BiLLY_ShOE1721 said:


> Someone please take Brian Campbell. Willing to take on another terrible contract.




It as to be one of the 8 teams from his list anyway, no?

You can always put him on waivers and then re-entry waivers, I'm sure someone would take him at half the price...


----------



## Peter Griffin

BiLLY_ShOE1721 said:


> Someone please take Brian Campbell. Willing to take on another terrible contract.




Luongo for Campbell?


----------



## BillyShoe1721

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> It as to be one of the 8 teams from his list anyway, no?
> 
> You can always put him on waivers and then re-entry waivers, I'm sure someone would take him at half the price...




IslesRock and I have that covered. Of course someone would take him at 3.5M, that would be a bargain deal.


----------



## IslesRock4

Well guys I'll be out all day basically. Agents I have contacted, please do not agree to another deal for that player until I get back.


----------



## Canad93

IslesRock4 said:


> Well guys I'll be out all day basically. Agents I have contacted, please do not agree to another deal for that player until I get back.




Can I announce your signing when 3PM comes?


----------



## Peter Griffin

The Canucks are taking offers for Pavol Demitra. At this time he's not readily available but could be in the near future.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Cam Barker is a available for a top 4 defenseman and a top 6 LW.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Ahhh it's 1:37! I can't believe I slept this late.


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Ahhh it's 1:37! I can't believe I slept this late.




I wish I slept that late..between not having an answering machine and the hair dryer/vacuum in the background, I had no hope..


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Canad93 said:


> I wish I slept that late..between not having an answering machine and the hair dryer/vacuum in the background, I had no hope..




Haha, closed door can be your friend or your enemy.


----------



## McIce Whole

Horcoff is still available, will package him with Tallinder and Pisani if I need to get a deal done.


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Haha, closed door can be your friend or your enemy.


----------



## Canad93

Signings can be announced at 3:00 right?
As in..31 minutes from now?


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

5 more minutes! Woo!


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> 5 more minutes! Woo!




Here it goess...............................


----------



## Canad93

Canad93

Maxim Afinogenov-Signed with Phoenix

Adrian Aucoin-Interested in possibly playing a veteran role on a young team.

PJ Axelsson-Signed with Chicago

Ruslan Fedotenko-1 interested team

Bret Hedican->Looking for a place to play. If not, he's contemplating retirement. Will play for cheap.

Paul Mara->Wants to sign with a competitive team that can provide term over money.

Rob Scuderi-Signed with Chicago

Brendan Shanahan-Signed with New Jersey

Ossi Vaananen-1 interested team

Greg Zanon-1 interested team

Craig Anderson-2 offers, 3 interested teams

Martin Biron-Signed with Phoenix

Ty Conklin-1 offer, 3 interested teams

Dwayne Roloson-Signed with Tampa Bay

Danny Sabourin-1 interested team

*If you've made an offer, please contact me.*


----------



## Canad93

News from New Jersey, Brendan Shanahan will renew a one year contract with New Jersey worth 800K. He signed early because it was a no brainer for him. He's happy to continue playing and to not uproot his family and move.


----------



## RR

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> It as to be one of the 8 teams from his list anyway, no?
> 
> You can always put him on waivers and then re-entry waivers, I'm sure someone would take him at half the price...


----------



## Canad93

Toronto is looking to move some forward bodies..PM if you're interested.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

The Lightning are prepared to shock the hockey world. More to come.


----------



## Jamie Benn

Sign 8th Overall Selection *Jordan Schroeder* To A 3 Year entry-level deal paying him $850,000 / year, with a $90,000 signing bonus + $810,000 individual bonus.


*Jordan Schroeder*

$850,000
$90,000 Bonus For Signing Contract
$810,000 Bonus For Playing, Indiduval Contract





Signs *Vernon Fiddler* To A Two-Year, 2 Million Dollar Contract. Fidds will be a healthy stratch for the Predators.
​


----------



## Canad93

TourettesGuy said:


> Signs *Vernon Fiddler* To A Two-Year, 2 Million Dollar Contract. Fidds will be a healthy stratch for the Predators.
> ​




Does he know this?


----------



## Jamie Benn

Canad93 said:


> Does he know this?





Yep.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

*Lightning Sign Superstar, Elite, HHOF*





The Tampa Bay Lightning today agreed to terms with the Great One, as they call him, or is it Super Mario, or wait is it the Rocket? Well, anyway the Lightning signed Dwayne Roloson to a 1 year deal at 1 million total, with a NMC, and a promise of 40 games. Also in the contract is a 900k bonus for 20 wins, 500k bonus for 4 shutouts, and 100k for 1 GP.


----------



## Canad93

_*The Toronto Maple Leafs are thrilled to have added an extremely talented young forward to their organization!*__






*Nikolai Zherdev *agreed to a 3 year contract worth 17.25M.
The deal pays 6M, 5.75M, and 5.5M with a cap hit of 5.75.
We believe that he will excel in an impact role on our team, and will prove to the league that he did deserve to be a top 5 Draft choice.
This is a statement from our team to anyone else watching that we intend to win. We are building a youth core that will be soon poised to TAKE OVER THE LEAGUE!
We still have quite a bit of money to spend...
_​


----------



## Jarmac

5.75 for Zherdev...lol.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

Canad93 said:


> _*The Toronto Maple Leafs are thrilled to have added an extremely talented young forward to their organization!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikolai Zherdev agreed to a 3 year contract worth 17.25M.
> The deal pays 6M, 5.75M, and 5.5M with a cap hit of 5.75.
> We believe that he will excel in an impact role on our team, and will prove to the league that he did deserve to be a top 5 Draft choice.
> This is a statement from our team to anyone else watching that we intend to win. We are building a youth core that will be soon poised to TAKE OVER THE LEAGUE!
> We still have quite a bit of money to spend...
> _​




Confirm.

Zherdev is happy to finally play in a REAL hockey market.


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> *Lightning Sign Superstar, Elite, HHOF*
> 
> The Tampa Bay Lightning today agreed to terms with the Great One, as they call him, or is it Super Mario, or wait is it the Rocket? Well, anyway the Lightning signed Dwayne Roloson to a 1 year deal at 1 million total, with a NMC, and a promise of 40 games. Also in the contract is a 900k bonus for 20 wins, 500k bonus for 4 shutouts, and 100k for 1 GP.​





Confirmed.
Roloson is glad to have dodged retirement yet again and likes the idea of playing on this young team.​


----------



## BigG44

BigG44 said:


> Kurtis Foster: 1 team interested. Looking for someone to give him a one year deal with bonuses (Games Played and Performance).
> 
> *Marian Hossa: 4 teams interested, 3 contract offers. 1 team in the West and 1 team in the East are clearly leading the pack. 1 is offering the most money while the other is one of the most talented teams in the league. If $8 million a year is too rich for your blood, don't bother sending a PM. Hossa will sign for between $8 and $9 million. He's not looking for a off the charts deal that prevents his new team from signing/retaining talent. *
> 
> Alexei Kovalev: 2 contract offers for less than he made last season .....
> 
> Robert Lang: 1 team interested, no contract offer. Looking for a one year deal with bonuses.
> 
> Joel Lundqvist: 1 contract offer. Beating the offer will be very, very hard. Money's OK, but the situation is great.
> 
> Jaroslav Spacek: 1 contract offer for less money than last season and a very inexperienced, non-playoff team.
> 
> *No Offers*
> Andrew Alberts
> Shane Hnidy
> Bobby Holik
> Dmitri Kalinin
> Ken Klee
> Dean McAmmond
> Steve Montador
> Brendan Morrison
> Michael Peca
> Martin Skoula
> Joel Ward
> Jason Williams
> Stephane Yelle
> 
> Remember, I will represent any player without an agent.




Hossa will sign tonight. 

Jason Williams has received one contract offer below last yearâ€™s salary.


----------



## Canad93

The Leafs have signed two young UFA forwards. One signing to be reported at a later time.

First deal: 
Teddy Purcell-2 year, 1-way, 925K

Second:
Cal O'Reilly-2 year, 1-way, 750K


----------



## Canad93

I'll be out for a little while, back later tonight. I've got hockey from 5-6 so if I'm involved in a deal/signing with you, I'd really like it if you let me know before you did anything.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

5.75 for Zherdev 





C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> Confirm.
> 
> Zherdev is happy to finally play in a REAL hockey market.




What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Have signed Joel Lundqvist to a contract


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> What's that supposed to mean?




Pist you off! 

BTW got my PM???


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

WTF is that song???


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> Pist you off!
> 
> BTW got my PM???



It worked.:/

No I didn't


----------



## BillyShoe1721

sign LW PJ Axelsson & D Rob Scuderi

Axelsson-3 years, 4.5M
Scuderi-3 years, 3.375M

Axelsson-We are happy to bring PJ to our organization. He is a great defensive forward, one of the best in the NHL. He will join our 3rd line which will be one of the best checking lines in the NHL with Axelsson & Pahlsson who can also chip in offensively. We are very happy to bring him into the organization.

Scuderi-Rob is a guy that really shined these past playoffs. He did a very good job of neutralizing both Mike Richards & Jeff Carter in Philly and Alexander Ovechkin in Washington. He is a smart defensive player who blocks shots and is responsible in his own end.


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars sign 4*​
*Craig Anderson: 2 year contract worth $5.5 million ($2.75 cap hit/year), Year 1 - $2.5 million, Year 2 - $3 million*

Anderson would play at least 40 games for the Stars. He had the 3rd best save percentage in the NHL last season, and Dallas allowed the 5th fewest shots.

*Drew MacIntyre: 1 year, two-way, for $600,000 ($195,000 AHL)*

MacIntyre will play 40 to 50 AHL games and at least 5 NHL games. We've always been a fan of his game in the AHL, and we want to be the team to see if it translates to the NHL. 

*Justin Krog: 1 year, two-way, for $550,000 ($195,000 AHL)*

Krog is one of the most talented player in the AHL, and he would be a perfect addition to the Texas Stars inaugural season. At the same time, he would have an opportunity to earn a roster spot in camp and be an injury call up.

*Landon Wilson: 1 year, two-way, for $500,000 ($125,000 AHL)*

Wilson had a solid season in the AHL and NHL last year. We'd like him to be a player/coach for the Texas Stars. He'll follow his father into the coaching profession and also have a chance to earn his way onto the NHL squad.








Jamie Benn|Tom Wandell|
*Landon Wilson*

Ondrej Roman|
*Justin Krog*
|Sergei Korostin
John Mitchell|Perttu Lindgren|Colton Sceviour
Francis Wathier|Aaron Gagnon|Tyler Shelast
AHL Veteran


Garrett Stafford|Alexandre Plante
Dan Jancevski|Philip Larsen
Trevor Ludwig|Maxime Fortunus
AHL Veteran


*Drew MacIntyre*

Richard Bachman


Derek Laxdal
_Head Coach_


Stu Barnes|Craig Ludwig
_Assistant Coach_
|
_Assistant Coach_


Scott White|Rick McLaughlin
_General Manager_
|
_Team President_


----------



## Backstrom #19

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> WTF is that song???






I don't get what the song has to do with hockey.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

*Anton Babchuk* as signed a offer sheet with a NHL team.

The Carolina Hurricanes have 24h to match the offer or not.


----------



## RR

*Coyotes add more speed; goaltending depth*

View attachment 34525 View attachment 34524​The Coyotes are proud to announce the signings of blazing fast winger Maxim Afinogenov and goaltender Marty Biron.

Maxim will join one of the fastest teams in hockey and is expected to wing with Mikael Boedker. He brings energy, speed, a veteran presence with playoff experience, and scoring prowess.

We fully expect Maxim to return to to being a 50+ point scorer as he'll many more opportunities to score here in Phoenix than he has his past two seasons. Maxim's ability to play well in his zone has required him to focus on being the first forward back, which we believe has resulted in his diminished scoring these past two seasons. With plenty of speed to complement him on the ice he can focus on his offense once again knowing that fallback responsibility will not fall just on him.

Biron brings a veteran presence in to challenge Ilya Bryzgalov for the #1 goaltending job. Bryz will come into camp as our #1, but Biron will be given every opportunity to win the job. We feel we made huge strides in building depth this off-season at the goalie position, also adding NJ #1 G prospect Jeff Frazee.

Afinogenov signed a 2-year, $5.6M contraT ($2.8M per year). Biron inked for 2 years and $4.5M ($2.25M per year.


----------



## BigG44

I'm out until after the Memorial Cup.


----------



## Hull Fan

I think I've responded to everyone. If I have not please shoot me another pm (I've got 20 plus so it's hard to know if I got back to everyone).

Here's where my clients stand right now.

Francois Beauchemin - several offers. At least 3.9/4 years Best offer/team will probably win.

Todd Bertuzzi - two years 3.5 total to a good team. Will probably take this offer tonight unless blown away late.

Manny Malhotra - Couple of teams have responded. Right now 1.75/2 years. Will probably sign tonight.

Mattias Ohlund - got a good offer and a fantastic offer. Will sign tonight.

Petr Sykora - received good offer, pretty much done unless 2+ million comes along.

Alex Tanguay - tons of offers. I've replied to everyone to make a counter offer. Will probably decide late tonight or early tomorrow.

Keith Tkachuk - Sharks offering a nice contract will probably sign in a few hours.

Miro Satan
Phillipe Boucher
Mike Grier
Mike Knuble
Marek Malik
Antero Nittymaki
Jeremy Roenick

Area all still looking for employment. Please PM if interested.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

*New-York Islanders add young defenceman​*



Signing stay-at-home defenceman *Marc Methot* to a 4 years deal worth 6mil$ (1, 1.2, 1.6, 2.2 - 1.5).

_''Marc was high on our list when we saw he was made available. He fits into our core and has good potential to continue develloping his game. His breakout season was impressive last year and we look for him to continue to play his game effectivly as he gains experience.''_


----------



## RR

Regarding the rest of the game:

1) Is there a closing time for FA signings we're just now announcing?

2) Can we get a list of remaining UFAs we may want to add if we did not get who we were looking for in the first go-round?

3) When specifically does the game end? Day and time?


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

RousselRising said:


> View attachment 34525 View attachment 34524​Afinogenov signed a 2-year, $5.6M contraT ($2.8M per year). *Biron inked for 2 years and $4.5M ($2.25M per year.)*






I wouldn't be surprised if he got double that in Free Agency this year...Good signing by Phoenix.


----------



## IslesFTW

Ducks are looking for a goon, but we don't feel like looking through everyone's clients to find one, so if you are an agent, and have a goon, contact us.


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

RousselRising said:


> Regarding the rest of the game:
> 
> 1) Is there a closing time for FA signings we're just now announcing?
> 
> 2) Can we get a list of remaining UFAs we may want to add if we did not get who we were looking for in the first go-round?
> 
> 3) When specifically does the game end? Day and time?





1)no

2) Agents will/should post them every now and then

3) When another game will start (and I know for a fact there is already one in the works), trust me this one will end quick. Poeple just stop paying attention to it real quick because they all are playing (or most of them) in the other game. Just like that the game will die.


----------



## RR

*Jussi Jokinen* - 2 offers, one with from a playoff team, the other from a non-playoff team. Both is the East. The non-playoff team has the edge and is promising 3rd line minutes. He will decide by tonight.

*Ryan Jones* - 0 offers - Few work harder on the ice than Ryan. He's scored at every level he's played and wants the chance to prove he belongs. Knows he's a best fit with a young, rebuilding team that can give him ice time. He's a good two-way player and can line up at either wing. Will consider 1-year deal.

*Lukas Krajicek* - 0 offers - Lukas is an efficient, reliable defender who makes few mistakes. He can eat up minutes with the best of them and has good scoring upside. Would love 2nd line duties and a chance at some PP minutes. Seeking 2-year deal, but will consider one year

*Mike Lund*in - 0 offers - Like his teammate Lukas, Mike is a steady, reliable defender in his own zone. Feels he excells in PK situations. Very good hockey instincts and incredibly bright player. Ice time is his goal. Location and length of the deal very flexible.

Marc Methot - Signed with New York Islanders, $ years $6 M (avg $1.5M per)

*Shaone Morrisonn* - 0 offers - Shaone is a former first rounder selected by the Bruins and is best described as a defensive defenseman. He's not going to win any defensive scoring awards, but he has a nice combination of size and mobility. Plays well on the PK and is a guy who loves to hit. Seeks 1-2 year deal with a playoff team seeking some grit on a 2nd or 3rd line.

Cal O'Reilly - Signed with Toronto, 2 years $1.5M ($750k per)

Ted Purcell - SIgned with Toronto, 2 years, $1.85M (925k per).

*Jim Slat*er - 0 offers - A former first round pick, Jim has speed to burn. Shows scoring potential, plays tough, and is very good in his own end. Polished, makes few mistakes. Seeks 1-2-year deal.

*Ole-Kristian Tollefsen* - 0 offers Ole-Kristian will be the first to tell you if you're seeking an offensive D-man, he's not it. But if you want a solid blueliner who loves to use his body on players entering his zone, he'll be a great fit. Plays a very tough and aggressive style game. A 1-2 year deal will please him. Wants ice time and PK opportunities.


----------



## RR

Canad93 said:


> The Leafs have signed two young UFA forwards. One signing to be reported at a later time.
> 
> First deal:
> Teddy Purcell-2 year, 1-way, 925K
> 
> Second:
> Cal O'Reilly-2 year, 1-way, 750K




Confirmed


----------



## RR

BigG44 said:


> Hossa will sign tonight.
> 
> Jason Williams has received one contract offer below last yearâ€™s salary.




Just noticed Klee on your FA list. Phoenix re-signed at beginning of the game: 1 year $1M


----------



## RR

*Alexander Nikulin* has decided to opt out of his contract with the Coyotes to return to his native Russia and play in the KHL. Nikulin had signed a conditional $800k contract with the Coyotes that would pay him if he made the team in camp. If he did not, he could opt out and return to Russia.

He came to us a few days ago and and said he had an offer to play in the KHL now and would we be willing to terminate his contract. Alex is a fine young man and we wish him well. Should he ever decide to return to the NHL we've let him know we'd certainly be willing to talk.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Lightning have signed Robert Lang to a contract. I will let his agent announce the terms.


----------



## Canad93

Canad93

Maxim Afinogenov-Signed with Phoenix
PJ Axelsson-Signed with Chicago
Rob Scuderi-Signed with Chicago
Brendan Shanahan-Signed with New Jersey
Craig Anderson-Signed with Dallas
Martin Biron-Signed with Phoenix
Dwayne Roloson-Signed with Tampa Bay

Danny Sabourin-1 interested team

Adrian Aucoin-Interested in possibly playing a veteran role on a young team.

Ruslan Fedotenko-1 interested team

Bret Hedican->Looking for a place to play. If not, he's contemplating retirement. Will play for cheap.

Paul Mara->Wants to sign with a competitive team that can provide term over money.

Ossi Vaananen-1 interested team

Greg Zanon-1 interested team

Ty Conklin-1 offer, 3 interested teams

*If you've made an offer, please contact me.*


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

C-Saku Koivu MTL said:


> Confirm.
> 
> Zherdev is happy to finally play in a REAL hockey market.




In Soviet Russia, Contract signs you....


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Nikolai Khabibulin-willing to take a discount to go to a team that will win.
Saku Koivu-has received 2 offers and interest from another team. Will listen to offers until mid-week, then will decide.
Todd Marchant-has accepted an offer, waiting for team to confirm.
Jordan Leopold-has received an offer of 3 years, 10.5M, and will listen to offers until tomorrow morning, and then he will sign.
Travis Moen-two teams have showed interest, no contract offers.
Dominic Moore-one team has offered a contract, and one has expressed interest.
Derek Morris-two teams have offered a contract, will likely choose one of these two. Likes the situation in both cities.
Taylor Pyatt-no teams have showed interest.
Marty Reasoner-has accepted an offer, waiting for team to confirm.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

The Lightning have signed forward Todd Marchant to a 2 year deal worth $2.6 million or 1.255 million per season. The deal includes a NMC.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> The Lightning have signed forward Todd Marchant to a 2 year deal worth $2.6 million or 1.255 million per season. The deal includes a NMC.




Confirmed


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Well it appears the Lightning didn't learn anything from last offseason


----------



## Canad93

The Leafs' Jason Blake is available.
25 goals, 68 points in 76 games last season.


----------



## Canad93

Blackhawkswincup said:


> Well it appears the Lightning didn't learn anything from last offseason



touche


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Blackhawkswincup said:


> Well it appears the Lightning didn't learn anything from last offseason




How so? Last year they tried to acquire a Stanley Cup. This year we are tryiing to build a team that can be a winner in the future. Marchant and Lang were moves to help groom the likes of Sheppard, Stankos, Downie, Karsums, Josefson, and Wishart. These were stop-gap moves for when Josefson and Wishart. Also they went all offense last year. This year we made sure the defense was good before we addressed anything else. We have Brent Burns, Dan Hamhuis, Victor Hedman, Paul Ranger, Andrej Meszaros, Matt Lashoff, and Calvin de Haan, and Matt Smaby in the wings. Joel Lundqvist is a low risk high reward signing. He is a playoff performer and has amazing chemistry with Jeff Halpern, if he doesn't reach expectations we will either waive him or allow him to go to Frolunda. The Rolodon signing was a safe signing due to Mike Smith's concussion concerns, and it does help that he was a top 7 goalie who will have a cap hit of $1 mil.


----------



## T_Cage

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> The Lightning have signed forward Todd Marchant to a *2 year deal worth $2.6 million* or *1.255 million per* season. The deal includes a NMC.




2.6 / 2 = 1.255 ??

Has someone been using a cellphone calulator?


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

T_Cage said:


> 2.6 / 2 = 1.255 ??
> 
> Has someone been using a cellphone calulator?


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs are expected to sign a veteran forward soon to help out the young guys..


----------



## Backstrom #19

T_Cage said:


> 2.6 / 2 = 1.255 ??
> 
> Has someone been using a cellphone calulator?


----------



## RR

Jussi Jokkinen will be signing with an Eastern Conference team within the hour.


----------



## ESY16

After a long day, I am back on and will start sending PMs. Bouwmeester will narrow his choice down a 4 or 5 teams shortly and will decide tomorrow.


----------



## T_Cage

A Press Conference has been announced for Washington D.C at 9:00pm Eastern tonight for a major team announcement.


----------



## Canad93

*The Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to announce the signing of 
veteran C Petr Sykora​*




_We felt we offered a perfect fit for Petr, with a top 6 that has a very Eastern European look to it, and a youth core that would turn to Sykora for leadership and offensive support. The deal is a one year deal worth $1.8M. 
Sykora can still produce, with 26 goals last season, and we feel he'll develop great chemistry with our team.
*Our Offense:*
Kulemin-Grabovsky-Zherdev
Tlusty-Stajan-Ponikarovsky
Blake-Sykora-Hudler
Mitchell-O'Reilly-Purcell_​
Lines two and three will run basically even.​


----------



## RR

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


>




Obviously used a Blackberry. The numbers that come out of those things make no sense


----------



## Canad93

RousselRising said:


> Obviously used a Blackberry. The numbers that come out of those things make no sense




Yeah..it always rounds my answers up to 212.5 million...


----------



## Hull Fan

Sykora is confirmed.


----------



## T_Cage

*Marian Hossa to Inflict 'Capital Punishment' on Opposing Goalies*






In a move that may tilt the hockey world on its ear, the most sought after FA in the 2009 class *Marian Hossa* has signed with the Washington Capitals!
"Our goal this year is the Stanley Cup, no question" GM T_Cage beamed "And to get over that hump, we looked at what other successful teams were doing. The pattern seems to be, two elite talents, a strong supporting cast, and a good prospect farm. Detroit has Dats and Z, Pittsburgh has Geno and Crosby....and now Washington has Ovechkin and Hossa."

It's unsure weither mangement will pursue the drool-inducing idea of Hossa and Ovie on the same line, or pair Marian with future HOFer Federov and rising star Semin, but either way Eastern Conference teams will have 2 of the deadliest lines in hockey to deal with when they roll through the nation's capital now. The deal calls for $59.5M over the next 7 years, with an NMC in yrs 1-6 and a LNTC/NMC in year 7.
To quote some fan reaction at the press conference:

"This is the biest arrival in Washington since Barack Obama!"
"You can't spell 'Hossa' without HOSS!"


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

Wow did the caps ever shot themselves for the future....mind you they should be a sick team this year...


----------



## Canad93

T_Cage said:


> *Marian Hossa to Inflict 'Capital Punishment' on Opposing Goalies*
> 
> It's unsure weither mangement will pursue the drool-inducing idea of Hossa and Ovie on the same line, or pair Marian with future HOFer Federov and rising star Semin, but either way Eastern Conference teams will have 2 of the deadliest lines in hockey to deal with when they roll through the nation's capital now. The deal calls for $59.5M over the next 7 years, with an NMC in yrs 1-6 and a LNTC/NMC in year 7.
> To quote some fan reaction at the press conference:
> 
> "This is the biest arrival in Washington since Barack Obama!"
> "You can't spell 'Hossa' without HOSS!"




Wow 8.5 per; that's huge.
That'll hurt down the road but they're going to be sick next year!


----------



## McIce Whole

*Oilers land Kovalev!, Announce there New Captains, and Alternates/Assistants*

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to announce that they have signed Alex Kovalev to a 3 year deal worth $12.75 mill (4.25 mill per year).*

_Kovalev brings a lot to the Edmonton Oilers. He has one of he best wrist shots, has very soft hands, brings leadership and can score goals. Kovalev will be played with either Sam Gagner or Ales Hemsky so he will have 2 fine play makers playing with him and will have a lot of oppurtunities to score and succeed here in Edmonton._

*The Edmonton Oilers have named Sheldon Souray to be there new team captain. The A's for home will be Shawn Horcoff and Lubomir Visnovsky. The away A's will be Ales Hemsky and Shawn Horcoff*

_With the loss of Ethan Moreau and Steve Staios we had to find our new team captain and our new alternate. We have decided to give the captaincy to Sheldon Souray and the alternate to Lubomir Visnovsky. Shawn will have the A around his jersey for the rest of the season._


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

So does this mean Semin to KHL, and Backstrom to hit FA in a few years.


----------



## IslesRock4

Olesz, Salvador, White, and 1st 10 may be used as a package to get a dman, #2 center and #3 center.


----------



## Canad93

IslesRock4 said:


> Olesz, Salvador, White, and 1st 10 may be used as a package to get a dman, #2 center and #3 center.




Did you approve my deal?


----------



## IslesRock4

Canad93 said:


> Did you approve my deal?




No, as I told the other GM.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

IslesRock4 said:


> No, as I told the other GM.




So no Gerber, Toskala, and Hollweg for Stamkos, Hedman, and Burns?


----------



## McIce Whole

*What happened with Peter Laviolette? I asked to hire him as the Edmonton Oilers coach and it has been way more then 24 hours. So does that mean he is mine ?*


----------



## IslesRock4

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> So no Gerber, Toskala, and Hollweg for Stamkos, Hedman, and Burns?




Yeah it just didn't work out. Toronto was getting fleeced.


----------



## Ghost of Downie*

Mehta said:


> *What happened with Peter Laviolette? I asked to hire him as the Edmonton Oilers coach and it has been way more then 24 hours. So does that mean he is mine ?*




I don't think so... The Wild and the Avs (I think) also expressed interest. We just need an agent for him.


----------



## T_Cage

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> So does this mean Semin to KHL, and Backstrom to hit FA in a few years.




Maybe, maybe not. It does make things hard for the future, but not so much...

Hossa and Ovie have a combined cap hit of about $18M, high, but not much different from Geno and Sid's 17.4

Washington also has one of the best stocked prospect pools in the NHL, which made this possible. For example, Pothier comes off the books next year, he'll be replaced by any of our quality D prospects (Carlson, Lepisto, K. Seabrook). Theodore will be replaced by Neuvirth, Feds roster spot will be taken by Bourque, Osala, etc...

And the guys who are in line for raises (Backstrom, Semin maybe, are RFAS, so we have a little breathing room there. Worst case scenario we lost one to an offer sheet and cash 4 or 5 1st round picks  But even then i think both could be kept at least until they hit UFA.

It won't be easy...but if it means the CUP in 09-10, it'll be well worth the future hassle. Being a 'pretty good' team for perpituaity just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Canad93

IslesRock4 said:


> Yeah it just didn't work out. Toronto was getting fleeced.




I guess it works out. I'd have quite the cap-conundrum in a few years on defence. 

At least I get to keep Hollweg.


----------



## McIce Whole

Ghost of Downie said:


> I don't think so... The Wild and the Avs (I think) also expressed interest. We just need an agent for him.




Alright so who is his agent then ?


----------



## BigG44

Mehta said:


> Alright so who is his agent then ?




Not it.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Chicago has once again been rejected in an attempt to trade Brian Campbell. Still trying to trade him, and willing to take another bad contract in return.


----------



## Jamie Benn

Signs *Marty Reasoner*




Details To Come.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

BigG44 said:


> Not it.




Not it


----------



## Canad93

BiLLY_ShOE1721 said:


> Not it




Not it.


----------



## McIce Whole

hahaha, someone just be his agent and quickly sign him to one of the teams. Its only between the Oilers, Wild and Avalanche.


----------



## Jarmac

I'll do it. Pm me why he should coach your team.


----------



## Canad93

Mehta said:


> hahaha, someone just be his agent and quickly sign him to one of the teams. Its only between the Oilers, Wild and Avalanche.




Well a lot of selection there..Anybody in any of the other 5 divisions interested?


----------



## Canad93

Kulemin-Grabovski-Zherdev -->Grabs feeding two talented finishers.Very talented Line
Tlusty-Stajan-Ponikarovsky ->Another talented line that can play a little gritty
Blake-Hudler-Sykora -->Speed and skill line
Mitchell-O'Reilly-Purcell -->Line of players that will eventually take over for veterans.

Schenn-______
White-Bergeron
Stralman-Russell

Or my other option is
Ponikarovsky-Grabovsky-Zherdev -->Good chemisty, (hoping) and sick with the puck
Kulemin-Stajan-Blake -->skilled and defensively sound line capable of scoring 
Tlusty-Sykora-Hudler-->Czech chemisty? Very skilled, good skating line
Mitchell-O'Reilly-Purcell-->Grit and speed, could all move up to fill in for veterans in the future

Two Kiev natives on line one..
and line three are all from Czech Republic 

I don't know how I'll divide up ice time. It's just such a young team, they could all benefit from the extra opportunities.


----------



## Peter Griffin

Haha, that's definitely the anti-Burke forward group.


----------



## Canad93

Peter Griffin said:


> Haha, that's definitely the anti-Burke forward group.




I thought so too, but he did say that his top 6 should be a skilled group.
My whole team looks like it could play the skill game. This is a little less Anaheim Ducks and a little more Detroit Red Wings.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

canad93. Zherdev is not a finisher trust me. He will try and dangle a zillion times then pass.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> canad93. Zherdev is not a finisher trust me. He will try and dangle a zillion times then pass.




Also, the KHL has sent out a hitman because he didnt sign with the motherland....


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> canad93. Zherdev is not a finisher trust me. He will try and dangle a zillion times then pass.




I know..But I've given him the impact player position. He's going to be getting star ice time, so hopefully things will change. 

He's got nice hands, he can pass and shoot, but hopefully playing with a playmaker like Grabovsky will help make his decisions easy.

Either that or no one on that line will ever shoot and puck, and it will end up a game of keep away.  
They've all got some skill..It could be beautiful or it could be messy..


----------



## Canad93

Hollywood Hamels said:


> Also, the KHL has sent out a hitman because he didnt sign with the motherland....






It's okay. 

He's Ukrainian anyway. 
The motherland doesn't control him anymore!


----------



## Jarmac

Canad93 said:


> I know..But I've given him the impact player position. He's going to be getting star ice time, so hopefully things will change.
> 
> He's got nice hands, he can pass and shoot, but hopefully playing with a playmaker like Grabovsky will help make his decisions easy.
> 
> Either that or no one on that line will ever shoot and puck, and it will end up a game of keep away.
> They've all got some skill..It could be beautiful or it could be messy..




Right...and he didn't get top line time with a playmaker on the Rangers.


----------



## Jarmac

Canad93 said:


> It's okay.
> 
> He's Ukrainian anyway.
> The motherland doesn't control him anymore!




Are you sure about that?


----------



## IslesRock4

Canad93 said:


> He's got nice hands, he can pass and shoot




Wait, you're talking about Dan Donnelly? Oh, he DOES have nice _hands_ and he can _shoot_ alright. 

Not sure about his passing abilities. 



Canad93 said:


> It could be beautiful or it could be messy..




 I'm sure, with Donnelly, it could be both.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

The Tampa Bay Lightning are making headlines again. They have signed another stop-gap winger who will help with the rebuild process. The Lightning have signed Todd Bertuzzi to a 2 year deal worth $3.55 million dollar contract, with a NMC. "We believe Todd will help teach our young players how to play a hard-nosed gritty hockey. We are indeed trying to get into the post-season, but having mentors in Lang, Bertuzzi, and Marchant are gonna help our players in a large way for their careers."


----------



## Hull Fan

Okay the latest from me.

Tanguay has three good offers though the Oil and Caps have backed out. Everyone send me your final offers and I'll choose.

Ohlund may be bowled over by the Devils. Calgary and San Jose have till tomorrow afternoon to say otherwise.

Knuble has an offer and I'm just waiting to hear back from the team to say yes.

Beauchemin has three offers right now. Minnesota is the late comer who's currently leading the race. A decision will come down tomorrow while the Rangers are whipping the Yanks. If you want in PM me.

Bertuzzi should announce where he's headed in a few hours.

Malhotra should also announce where he's headed soon.

See my previous posts for who else I'm representing. Still some good players without offers.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

IslesRock4 said:


> Wait, you're talking about Dan Donnelly? Oh, he DOES have nice _hands_ and he can _shoot_ alright.
> 
> Not sure about his passing abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, with Donnelly, it could be both.




i cant help but think that these are sexual inuendo's


----------



## Hull Fan

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> The Tampa Bay Lightning are making headlines again. They have signed another stop-gap winger who will help with the rebuild process. The Lightning have signed Todd Bertuzzi to a 2 year deal worth $3.55 million dollar contract, with a NMC. "We believe Todd will help teach our young players how to play a hard-nosed gritty hockey. We are indeed trying to get into the post-season, but having mentors in Lang, Bertuzzi, and Marchant are gonna help our players in a large way for their careers."





Bertuzzi is confirmed to that crazy deal. He thanks Tampa and is happy to steal their money.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Canad93 said:


> It's okay.
> 
> He's Ukrainian anyway.
> The motherland doesn't control him anymore!




He's got Russian citizenship.


----------



## IslesRock4

Hull Fan said:


> Bertuzzi is confirmed to that crazy deal. He thanks Tampa and is happy to steal their money.


----------



## Jarmac

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> He's got Russian citizenship.




And Papa Putin is slowly exerting his domination over the Ukraine anyway.


----------



## IslesRock4

Hollywood Hamels said:


> i cant help but think that these are sexual inuendo's




You, sir, are correct.


----------



## Canad93

Jarmac said:


> Right...and he didn't get top line time with a playmaker on the Rangers.




More to my point was that here, he will be the go-to guy. He's never been in that situation before, but we feel he has tremendous offensive potential.
He's going to be the current number one offensive talent on our team. Whether he takes advantage of that..


----------



## Canad93

Jarmac said:


> Are you sure about that?




That he's Ukrainian?


----------



## RR

*Coyotes Add Foster To Off-Season Overhaul*











Kurtis Foster (26), right, will step right into a top-4 D position with the Coyotes where the team hopes he can pick up right where he left off at the end of last season after suffering a major leg injury.​
*FOSTER SIGNS INCENTIVE-LADEN DEAL*
Kurtis Foster, one of the NHL's finest young all-around defenders, will join the Phoenix Coyotes' blueline for the 2009-10 season.

Foster agreed to a 1 year, $1M deal that will pay him an additional $850,000 if he hits bonus thresholds for games played and points.

Foster, 27, is 6' 5" and weighs in at 220 pounds who is known for his physical play and booming shot. He suffered a broken leg prior to the opening of the 2008-09 season and returned to play in the season's final 10 games. In those 10 games he put 6 points and recorded a +7.

The Coyotes were looking for a power play specialist and think they've found their guy in Foster. He's also an imposing figure in the defensive zone and is not afraid to use his huge frame.

New Phoenix Head Coach Scott Arniel, who replaces Wayne Gretzky, loves what he sees in hs new team. Arniel, the AHL Coach of the Year who guided the Manitooba Moose to more than 140 wins in his three years there, spent four years as an assistant under Lindey Ruff in Buffalo before accepting the Manitoba job.

Foster, the latest addition to new Coach Arniel's team, joins a re-tooled Coyotes defense that includes Toni Lydman from Buffalo and Alexandre Picard from Ottawa. Kurt Sauer, Zbynek Michalek and Keith Yandle return, as does veteran Ken Klee, the consummate defensive defenseman who provides depth to an outstanding Coyotes defensive score.

On offense, the Coyotes' addition of Danius Zubruis, Maxim Afinogenov and Chris Clark, bring size, speed, and scoring to a young team that struggled putting the puck in the net last year. And veteran Captain Shane Doan returns after his finest pro season, intent on leading the new Coyotes into unfamiliar territory; the playoffs.

The Coyotes also got stronger in net adding veteran Marty Biron from Philadelphia.

The Coyotes were able to make these deals without giving up any of their core young players. Peter Mueller, Kyle Turris, Mikael Boedker, Matt Lombardi, Scottie Upshall, Petr Prucha, Viktor Tikhonov, and Marty Hanzal. Veteran captain Shane Doan returns, as does center Steven Reinprecht.

The moves also allow the Coyotes to give their outstnading young players more time to develop in the minor leagues, including 1st pick Oliver Ekman- Lasson (#9 overall) and Tomas Tatar (#46 overall).

The Coyotes also acquired additional prospects to join their deep minor league system: Goaltender Jeff Frazee, who was the heir apparent to Marty Brodeur in New Jersey before the deal; and Defenseman Carl Sneep and winger Nick Johnson from Pittsburgh. Sneep has another year at Boston College where he is a standout defenseman for the Eagles. Johnson, a Dartmouth grad, never missed a game in college, and put up 4-6-10 in this year's 12-game playoff run with the Pens' AHL affiliate Wilkes-Barre/Scranton.

The Coyotes, who were almost sold and moved to Hamilton this off-season, are intent on starting a new winning tradition this season and showing the hockey world that if, you put a winning team on the ice, hockey can thrive in the desert.


----------



## Jarmac

Canad93 said:


> That he's Ukrainian?




That Ukraine is free from Russian control...see my post above.


----------



## Jamie Benn

Sign Manny Malhorta
*2 Year - 1.750 M / Year*


Stempniak,Hagman,Turco,Arnott ALL on the block.

Looking for *1st line center, checking line LW*


----------



## Jarmac

Alex Tanguay has signed a 5 year contract with the New York Rangers worth 4.75m per year. The deal will also include a No Trade Clause. Tanguay was considering other offers when the Rangers blew him away with a last minute deal, which he thought was too good to pass up.


----------



## Hull Fan

I confirm the Malhotra signing.

These players are still looking for offers.

Phillipe Boucher
Mike Grier
Marek Malik
Antero Nittymaki
Jeremy Roenick
Miro Satan

Please PM me so they don't apply for welfare or their Canadian equivalents.


----------



## BigG44

Mike Brown - NY Rangers (Jarmac) - Signed - 2 years for $1.1 million ($550,000/year)

Kurtis Foster - Phoenix (RousselRising) - Signed - 1 year for $1.85 million, $1 million salary, $100,000 each for 25, 40, 55, and 70 games, $125,000 each for 20 and 30 points, and $200,000 for 40 points

Marian Hossa - Washington (T_Cage) â€“ Signed - 7 years for $59.5 million ($8.5 million/year), Full NMC, Full NTC Year 1-6, Partial NTC Year 7

Alexei Kovalev - Edmonton (Mehta) - Signed - 3 years for $12.75 million ($4.25 million/year)

Robert Lang - Tampa (GongShowHockeyNYR) - Signed - 1 year for $2 million, $1 million salary, $200,000 signing bonus, $400,000 for 20 and 40 points 

Joel Lundqvist - Tampa (GongShowHockeyNYR) â€“ Signed - 2 years for $1.5 million ($750,000/year)

Jason Williams - Calgary (CGY) - Signed - 2 years for $5 million ($2.5 million/year)

Jaroslav Spacek: 1 team interested. No offer. 

*No Offers*
Andrew Alberts
Shane Hnidy
Bobby Holik
Dmitri Kalinin
Dean McAmmond
Steve Montador
Brendan Morrison
Michael Peca
Martin Skoula
Joel Ward
Jason Williams
Stephane Yelle

Remember, I will represent any player without an agent.


----------



## Canad93

Hull Fan said:


> I confirm the Malhotra signing.
> 
> These players are still looking for offers.
> 
> Phillipe Boucher
> Mike Grier
> Marek Malik
> Antero Nittymaki
> Jeremy Roenick
> Miro Satan
> 
> Please PM me so they don't apply for welfare or their Canadian equivalents.




Tough luck for Grier and Roenick in California..


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

You should just have Holik retire, like in real life.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to welcome back C Jeremy Roenick back to the organization. Roenick agreed to a 1 year deal worth $750,000.


----------



## Hull Fan

Jarmac said:


> Alex Tanguay has signed a 5 year contract with the New York Rangers worth 4.75m per year. The deal will also include a No Trade Clause. Tanguay was considering other offers when the Rangers blew him away with a last minute deal, which he thought was too good to pass up.




I confirm the Tunguay signing. I'm fairly sure I pm'ed everyone who made an offer. If not I apologize.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

*




The Big Bad KHL has made a signing. We have poached away Martin Karsums from the Tampa Bay Lightning. Martin was going to be a first line player for the lightning this year and lead the team. Avengard OMSK has signed Martin to a 1 year deal worth $1M a year.







*


----------



## Jamie Benn

Signs Mike Grier, to a 3 year - 1.25 Million Contract / Year


Lineup

Erat - Arnott - Dumont
Malone - Legwand - Sullivan
Wilson - Malhotra - Schroeder
Grier - Reasoner - Tootoo
-------------------------------------
Hagman - Fiddler - Stempniak
????? - Smithson - ????? 

Weber - Suter
Kostinen - Franson
Blum - Klein

Rinne
Pickard

*Looking To Improve, Acquire 1st or 2nd centermen*

Jason Arnott, David Legwand, Martin Erat, *Marty Turco*, *Niklas Hagman*, *Lee Stempniak* available.


----------



## Hull Fan

Roenick is confirmed and happy to be back in Philly. He hopes this alsoran can actually make it to the Conference Finals.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Hollywood Hamels said:


> The Big Bad KHL has made a signing. We have poached away Martin Karsums from the Tampa Bay Lightning. Martin was going to be a first line player for the lightning this year and lead the team. Avengard OMSK has signed Martin to a 1 year deal worth $1M a year.




Haha, we confirm that we *loan* Martins to Avangard, as we believe he will gain more experience there rather than in the AHL.


----------



## ESY16

*Bouwmeester Update:*

I will be editing this post in a couple of minutes with the offers I have received. I of course won't disclose teams, but will list offers in case teams want to change their offers. Right now he is leaning towards 4 teams but won't decide until tomorrow so things can change. I will inform teams tomorrow morning if they are in the lead. I will then narrow down teams to a list of 4, and then tomorrow evening (late-ish evening probably) Jay will make his final decision.

*Current Offers:*

7 years, $43.75 million, NTC with signing bonus
10 years, $74 million, NMC for most of contract
8 years, $65 million, NMC
6 years, $36 million, limited NTC
9 years, $72.45 million, 
7 years, $56 million
10 years, $74.5 million, NTC
10 years, $72.5 million, NMC
6 years, $42 million

If you want to land Bouwmeester, then you will have to offer a full NTC. A full NMC might end up being the requirement considering the offers he has received. Again, he of course is interested in high salary and a long-term deal. However, he won't necessarily sign for the most money/best term and wants to be on a competitive team that will be playoff contenders for years.


----------



## RR

Canad93 said:


> I know..But I've given him the impact player position. He's going to be getting star ice time, so hopefully things will change.
> 
> He's got nice hands, he can pass and shoot, but hopefully playing with a playmaker like Grabovsky will help make his decisions easy.
> 
> Either that or no one on that line will ever shoot and puck, and it will end up a game of keep away.
> They've all got some skill..It could be beautiful or it could be messy..




Offensively should be a thing of beauty. Hopefully Wilson can teach him that while speed is a great attribute to have, it's as important on the rush with or without the puck as it is getting back to help out in your end


----------



## IslesRock4

Nashville, that's a really bad idea to have Wilson and Schroeder playing on the fourth line. They are never going to develop that way. I'd flip them with Grier and Tootoo if I were you.


----------



## Hull Fan

Also confirming Grier to Nashville.



Phillipe Boucher
Marek Malik
Antero Nittymaki
Miro Satan

These four are looking for work. May be open to the KHL if someone representing them is willing to make an offer. PM me. I'm playing Fallout 3 for the next few hours so I'll be half paying attention to my PMs, otherwise I'll get back to you early tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Haha, we confirm that we *loan* Martins to Avangard, as we believe he will gain more experience there rather than in the AHL.




no we stole him....


----------



## Jamie Benn

IslesRock4 said:


> Nashville, that's a really bad idea to have Wilson and Schroeder playing on the fourth line. They are never going to develop that way. I'd flip them with Grier and Tootoo if I were you.




Hmm,
you know what.

Good idea,

*steals idea*


----------



## Jamie Benn

Is there any more Russian teams.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Hollywood Hamels said:


> no we stole him....




Then we steal Hayden, and the videotape...oh yeah, That. Just. Happened.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Then we steal Hayden, and the videotape...oh yeah, That. Just. Happened.




Cold War Part II here we come.


----------



## matt trick

Carolina has declined the opportunity to match Tampa Bay's 6 year 20.1 million dollar offer sheet to Anton Babchuk. 

We accept the compensation of Tampa's 1st, 2nd, and 3rd round picks in 2010. 
The deal while under 3.9 million per year, is at the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd level because it is a contract over 5 years. To decide compensation it is total dollars divided by total years up to 5. 

In this case it is 20.1 million divided by 5= 4.025 million.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

matt trick said:


> Carolina has declined the opportunity to match Tampa Bay's 6 year 20.1 million dollar offer sheet to Anton Babchuk.
> 
> We accept the compensation of Tampa's 1st, 2nd, and 3rd round picks in 2010.
> The deal while under 3.9 million per year, is at the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd level because it is a contract over 5 years. To decide compensation it is total dollars divided by total years up to 5.
> 
> In this case it is 20.1 million divided by 5= 4.025 million.




Link?


----------



## Canad93

matt trick said:


> Carolina has declined the opportunity to match Tampa Bay's 6 year 20.1 million dollar offer sheet to Anton Babchuk.
> 
> We accept the compensation of Tampa's 1st, 2nd, and 3rd round picks in 2010.
> The deal while under 3.9 million per year, is at the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd level because it is a contract over 5 years. To decide compensation it is total dollars divided by total years up to 5.
> 
> In this case it is 20.1 million divided by 5= 4.025 million.




Oh snap...


----------



## matt trick

Frank Kaberle and Scott Walker are available for trade. 
Just looking for picks and prospects. 
Kaberle will go for future considerations.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

what evs. We are happy to obtain Babchuk. We are finished and ready for next season:


Gaborik-Stamkos-MSL
Bertuzzi-Sheppard-Downie
Marchant-Lang-Artyukhin
Lundqvist-Halpern-Craig
Hall

Burns-Hamhuis
Babchuk-Hedman
Ranger-Meszaros
Smaby

Smith
Roloson


----------



## BigG44

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Link?




I've never paid attention to that, but he's right. IB's site spells it out the same way.



> The amount is determined by taking the total compensation due in the Offer Sheet, and dividing by the number of years specified in the Offer Sheet, or five (5) - whichever is less.




http://nhlscap.com/offer_sheets.htm


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> what evs. We are happy to obtain Babchuk. We are finished and ready for next season:
> 
> 
> Gaborik-Stamkos-MSL
> Bertuzzi-Sheppard-Downie
> Marchant-Lang-Artyukhin
> Lundqvist-Halpern-Craig
> Hall
> 
> Burns-Hamhuis
> Babchuk-Hedman
> Ranger-Meszaros
> Smaby
> 
> Smith
> Roloson




Looks good. More of a quick retooling, but you're team should be way better right now. That first line is fast as hell, the second line is tough and the defence is pretty sweet.


----------



## matt trick

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Link?






> 10.4 Draft Choice Compensation for Restricted Free Agents
> Any Club that is ent itled to but does not exercise its Right of First Refusal
> pursuant to Section 10.3 shall be ent it led to obtain Draft Choice Compensat ion from the
> New Club. The number and qualit y of draft choices due to the Prior Club shall be based
> on the average annual value of the compensat ion contained in the Principal Terms (as
> defined in Sect ion 10.3(e) hereof) of the New Club's Offer Sheet (determined by dividing
> such compensat ion *by the lesser of the number of years of the Offer Sheet or five)*, based
> on the following scale:




Direct from the CBA- it was a pain in the ass to find. 

No hard feelings though.

Also, I agree with Canad, the team looks very solid, provided Bertuzzi and Gaborik stay healthy/play well. But I don't think either of us are catching Washington for the division.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

matt trick said:


> Direct from the CBA- it was a pain in the ass to find.
> 
> No hard feelings though.



 
Yeah I just saw it on NHLscap.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

matt trick said:


> Also, I agree with Canad, the team looks very solid, provided Bertuzzi and Gaborik stay healthy/play well. But I don't think either of us are catching Washington for the division.




I know this Russian guy who can take care of it so we both win the division, I just have to give him back Hayden

But seriously, the Southwest looks pretty legit IMO. I think my defense is 10x better than Washington they just have sooooo much firepower.


----------



## matt trick

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> I know this Russian guy who can take care of it so we both win the division, I just have to give him back Hayden
> 
> But seriously, the Southwest looks pretty legit IMO. I think my defense is 10x better than Washington they just have sooooo much firepower.




Yeah, it is kinda like Pittsburgh destroying Carolina right now, Crosby, Malkin, Kunitz, Staal, Sykora, Guerin, Satan, Gonchar, Gogo, and Letang is just too much firepower. With that said his cap space is ****ed.


----------



## McIce Whole

*The Edmonton Oilers are most likely done with there team unless a trade offer comes up that they cant pass up.*



Pominville - Horcoff - Hemsky
O'Sullivan - Gagner - Kovalev
Kotalik - Cogliano - Pisani
Mayers - Brodziak - Stortini

Souray - Tallinder
Grebeshkov - Visnovsky
Chorney - Smid

Giguere
Deslauriers

_The Oilers brought in Giguere, Pominville, Kovalev, Tallinder and Mayers this offseason. All though they did lose Tom Gilbert, Ethan Moreau, Dwayne Roloson, Rob Schremp, Robert Nilsson and Steve Staios. I feel this offseason the Edmonton Oilers got a whole lot stronger for this year and for many years to come. With Giguere we have found a true number 1 goalie who has proven to show that he is an all star goalie from time to time. Pominville and Kovalev help the offence a lot and I feel the Oilers are a team that can contend for the cup right now and for a lot of years to come. Hemsky also gets a chance to play with a better line mate in Pominville that can keep up to his speed and has tons of skill. We also improved our faceoff winning % by brining in Mayers who can win those key faceoffs for us when needed. Our PK has also improved by bringing in Mayers and Tallinder can shut down a lot of the big players which prevents them from scoring on us._


----------



## ESY16

Darcy Tucker has cleared waivers. If somebody wants him for half of his salary I will send him up through re-entry waivers.

The Avalanche are still very interested in landing a Top 6 LW and a Top 4 D.


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Habs still looking for top 6 RW
And 3rd line C

Anyone looking to trade I might be interested


----------



## ESY16

*Avalanche Sign Promising Young Goalie*

The Colorado Avalanche today agreed to terms with RFA goalie Josh Harding. The Avalanche acquired Harding in a pre-draft trade with Minnesota. They signed the goalie to a 2 year, $3.5 million contract. Harding is expected to be the Avalanche starter for next year.

The Avalanche management is pleased to have Josh on board and excited to see what he can do in a starting role. Goaltending was an issue last year for the Avs, but with Harding now in Colorado and Budaj as capable back-up, the Avalanche feel that they have addressed their biggest concern from last season. Amid rumors of an offer-sheet, the Avalanche would like to thank Josh and his agent for accepting their offer instead of trying to sign with another team.


----------



## habsman56

Detroit is looking to trade Brian Rafalski. PM me if interested


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

Random time...


----------



## HighLifeManIsHigh

*Flames Sign Jason Williams*

The Calgary Flames have signed Jason Williams to a 2 year contract worth $5 million ($2.5 million per).​


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Wow, 11 new messages. I'll read them and get back to people as soon as possible.


----------



## IslesRock4

Still looking to shop Olesz, White, Salvador, 1st 10 as a package to see what I can get.


----------



## Backstrom #19

*Trade to announce*

To Columbus - Brian Campbell

To Chicago - Fredrick Modin, Matt Calvert






"We would like to welcome Campbell, and his contract, to Columbus. We feel Campbell is the type of player the Bluejackets need to succeed. Our power play last year was brutal. Getting Campbell will make our power play so much better."

Our line-up now looks like this.

Nash-xxxx-Voracek
Filatov-Brassard-Huselius
Umberger-Vermette-xxxx
Boll-Murray-Dorsett

Hejda-Kubina
Campbell-Commodore
Tyutin-Klesa

Mason
xxxx


----------



## RR

*PHOENIX (not Hamilton) COYOTES​*


The Coyotes hope to make one more big splash in free agency but, if the season started today, we'd line up like this:

*Doan - Zubruis - Mueller
Prucha - Lombardi - Upshall
Afinogenov - Turris - Boedker
Clark - Hanzal - Tikhonov

Foster - Lydman
Sauer - Yandle
Michalek - Picard

Bryzgalov*

*Key acquisitions*
Chris Clark, RW, from Washington -- Health has been a concern the past two years, but Chris's speed fits right in with what we're trying to build here. He also brings veteran leadership. Our biggest hole last year was a lack of forwards who were rock solid in our own zone and kiling penalties. Chris fits the bill in both of those categories. We expect him to return to form and be good for 40+ points, and take up residence in front of the net as he loves to do, another hole in our game last year.

Danius Zubruis, C, from New Jersey -- Like Clark, Zubruis plays a solid two-way game and is a proven 40-50+ point guy. He's big, another thing we lacked last year, and is solid in the faceoff circle. That was also a huge problem for us, especially on the power play where we expect Danius to see plenty of time for us in 2009-10.

Maxim Afinigenov, RW, from Buffalo -- When you think Maxim, you think speed. And he'll finally be skating on a team where his speed is matched and, in some cases, surpassed by those skating with him. Brings size and 40-50 point potential. We fully expect that with his speed Maxim will be more comfortable on the rush and in the offensive zone, knowing it is not his sole responsibility to fall back when the puck goes the other way. Knowing his linemates also have speed to burn will allow him to focus more on his offense that was good for 60 and 70 points just two years ago.

Kurtis Foster, D, Minnesota -- Kurtis suffered an horrific leg injury in camp last year, but came back to put up 6 points in the Wild's final 10 games. He's a big, exciting D-man with huge offensive potential. We expect him to be a key force on our power play with his booming shot. He plays a solid, aggressive defensive style and his size provides an imposing sight for other teams' forwards entering our zone.

Toni Lydman, D, from Buffalo -- Another big defender, Toni is rock solid in his own zone and has offensive upside. He makes few mistakes with the puck and is another big improvement for us in helping out Bryz in front of the net. To many times opposing players set up shop in fromt of our net and we lacked the big bodies to knock them out of there. We've addressed that big time with Kuris, Toni, and the next guy we'll speak about.

Alexandre Picard, D, from Ottawa -- He's 23, big, and already has shown adeptness and maturity playing in all three zones. Again, making us much improved in the defensive zone. He also brings a booming shot and PP prowess. We fully expect that with the minutes Alexandre will get here he will establish himself as one of the better all-around defensemen in the league, with 30-50 point potential each and every year.

Martin Biron, G, from Philadelhpia -- Marty comes to us fully expecting to challenge for the #1 goalie spot, and we expect that as well. We love Bryzgalov as our #1 but had to rely too much on youngsters Al Montoya and Josh Todjman to back him up in case he got hurt. We moved Todrdjman in the off-season and acquired the Devils' #1 golaie prospect, Jeff Frazee. The acquisition of Biron allows us to let Al and Jeff batle it out in San Antonio and continue their development. We see both as #1 future goaltenders in this league.

*KEY LOSSESS*
:
Enver Lisin and Ed Jovanovski -- Big losses, no question, and we'll miss them. But as the only key roster players we had to give up to acquire the Big 7 acquisitions it was a risk we felt we could take, and will make us vastly improved. Lisin is all about speed and Maxim and Clark help make up for that, while both brining a defensive prowess that Enver lacked. Picard, Lydman and Foster cushion the loss of Jovo, and greatly improve our defensive depth. The new three join holdovers Kurt Sauer, Zybenek Michalek and Keith Yandle. Veteran defensive defenseman Ken Klee remains as one who is reliable and ready to fill any D-role we need him to.

More scoring, more two-way players, better play in all three zones, more physical, and a better blend of youth and experience make the expectation of great things ahead for this year's Phoenix Coyotes. And, we have one more trick up our sleeve that will make us that much better if we're able to make the deal. And our roster can rest assured that the battle lines are drawn for positions next season.


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars add Leopold*​
Dallas Co-GM Les Jackson announced earlier today that the Stars have agreed to a 3 year, $10.5 million contract with Jordan Leopold. The deal will pay him $3.5 million a year. 

Leopold has shown flashes of brilliance during his career, and the Stars believe playing in a system like Dallas' with a player like Matt Niskanen will allow both players to elevate their game playing in all situations for the team. More importantly, this will allow Daley and Robidas to continue playing together as well as Fistric and Grossman.


----------



## Canad93

The Toronto Maple Leafs are placing Jason Blake on the market. He's a great player, but we realize that some may be turned off by his age or contract, so he will be relatively cheap.


----------



## IslesRock4

To anyone wondering, there will be a thread for FA Game #4 posted tomorrow.


----------



## Hull Fan

Wow some of you have been busy and there's a bidding war on defensemen. Their latest offers are:

Beauchemin - 6 years 27mil$ + Full NTC

Ohlund - 5 years $22.5M ($4.5M per) full NMC

Knuble - two teams offering minimum plus bonus incentives. It won't take much so best offer will win. PM me if you're interested in a 20 goal scorer for under 2.2 million.

Nittymaki - two years 1.5/year. 

These players are looking for employment. Some bargains can surely be found. Send your PMs.

Phillipe Boucher
Mike Knuble
Marek Malik
Miro Satan

And I'm seeking clarification, is Erik Cole signed or a free agent? A couple of people have inquired and I do not know the official decision. Can whoever the final arbiter of justice please PM me so I can clear this up? Thank you.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

When will FA Game 4 be posted?


----------



## BigG44

Hull Fan said:


> And I'm seeking clarification, is Erik Cole signed or a free agent? A couple of people have inquired and I do not know the official decision. Can whoever the final arbiter of justice please PM me so I can clear this up? Thank you.




He was re-signed.


----------



## Backstrom #19

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> When will FA Game 4 be posted?




Tomorrow.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Campbell trade and Leopold signings confirmed


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Chicago places Modin on waivers


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Chicago is looking for a bottom pairing puck moving defenseman. If you have someone or available or if your client fits this description, contact me.


----------



## RR

*Jussi Jokinen*

Reminder to the three teams bidding on Jussi:

He will make a final decision no later that 11 pm EDT tonight.
He has two firm offers:
1) 2 years @ $1.75M per ($3.5M total)
2) 2 years @ $1.625M per ($3.25M total)

There is also one pending offer:
1) 4 years @ $1.625M per ($6.5M total)


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

*New-York Islanders sign top pick​*



Center *John Tavares* signed a 3 years deal worth 11.125mil$ (900k base + 2.85 in bonus - 3.75) ELC.

_''After 3 years in the OHL, we feel John is ready for the next step and has nothing to prove in the OHL anymore. We are looking foward to see him in a Islanders anyform for the coming years.''_


----------



## Backstrom #19

Columbus places Raffi Torres on waivers.


----------



## Canad93

*Zherdev Highlights Maple Leafs Offseason*




The Toronto Maple Leafs have had an incredibly busy, and productive offseason. It's hard to imagine a team could look so different, so quickly. The Leafs have shaved years off of the roster, and revamped the offense completely. The defense is young and promising, and loaded with future depth. 
We've also made some additions to our staff, adding Randy Edmonds as the Assistant Director of Prospect Development, and Hakan Loob as a Special Advisor to the General Manager, European Liason.


Kulemin-Grabovski-Zherdev
Tlusty-Hudler-Sykora
Mitchell-Stajan-Ponikarovsky
Blake-O'Reilly-Purcell

Schenn-Bergeron
Russell-White
Stralman-Greene

Toskala/Gerber
Salak

Line One will be magical to watch.
Zherdev- (Great video) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyoriKeZbyk
Grabosvki- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYXMHbdotqY
Kulemin- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOuMTVr77B8 & http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB_-OvhOq3Q​

Additions:
Zherdev, Nikolai: Extremely skilled with the puck; good skater, loaded with talent. He adds a star quality element to our offense, and is still young.

Hudler, Jiri: Young, talented forward we were able to pull away from Detroit. Will have an opportunity to find his own spotlight in Toronto, same as Zherdev.

Sykora, Petr: Sykora is a talented veteran forward who can still put up some points. He can will be relied upon for leadership and offensive help. With any luck, he'll form great chemistry with and be a mentor to fellow Czech's Jiri Hudler and Jiri Tlusty.

O'Reilly, Cal: A young forward who for some reason made his way to Unrestricted Free Agency, O'Reilly is a superb playmaker. He'll get to show us what he can do at the NHL level.

Purcell, Teddy: Another young forward who surprised us in UFA, we were thrilled to sign him. We believe he can contribute significantly in the future, and have high hopes that he and Cal will replace our veterans on the upper lines in short time.

Hornqvist, Patrik: While not on the roster as of now, Hornqvist is still a talented forward with a lot of potential. He will be an early call up, and will likely still get into a good number of games as our team tries to sort itself out. The coming season will be a learning year for everyone...We're thrilled to have this kind of depth in our system.

Wallin, Rickard: A depth signing, when we thought that our team was looking shallow in the forward ranks. 

Belak, Wade: Fan favourite. Self explanatory.

Bergeron, Marc-Andre: A solid puck moving defenceman, still only 28, with useable defensive skills. He's a great addition to our young defence.

Russell, Kris: Young, talented puck moving defenseman. Will put up big points one day.

Greene, Andy: Solid defensive defenseman who can make a good first pass. Will play a depth role on our team.

Salak, Alexander: Great young goalie playing out of Finland. He adds depth and potential to our shallow goaltending pool.

Draftees:
Cowen, Jared
Holland, Peter
Rundblad, David
Hackett, Matthew
McNabb, Brayden

Other acquired prospects:
Cormier, Patrice
Goloubef, Cody
Motin, Johan


Subtractions:
Tomas Kaberle, Pavel Kubina, Lee Stempniak, Jamal Mayers, Niklas Hagman, Matt Frattin, Andy Rogers, Mike Van Ryn, James Reimer, Dale Mitchell, Jonas Frogren.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Chicago has signed D Shaone Morrisonn to a 1 year, 1.5M deal


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Can the agents of C Eric Perrin and C Michael Peca

please contact me


----------



## CaptPantalones

rumor is Sabres could be on the verge of their final off-season move..


----------



## Canad93

Leafs rumoured to be acquiring a young center..


----------



## ESY16

*Jay-Bo Update:*

1 of the top 4 teams for Bouwmeester has dropped out of the race, while a new team has made a strong offer. I will be PMing a couple of GMs and then Jay will likely be making his decision. At this point I will likely choose a team without directly "cutting" other teams. This will help in the interest of time among other things.


----------



## Canad93

The Maple Leafs are happy to announce the signing of C Kyle Chipchura to a two year deal.
We love what Chipchura provides. His defensive play, leadership, grit and faceoffs will hopefully make him a valuable player to our team for years.


----------



## matt trick

Canes add two:

Joel Ward- 2 years 1.25 million per. 
Jaroslav Spacek- 2 years 2.75 per LNTC (can choose 15 teams).

We feel we have adequately replaced Jussi Jokinen and Anton Babchuk with these two cheaper acquisitions.


----------



## T_Cage

matt trick said:


> Yeah, it is kinda like Pittsburgh destroying Carolina right now, Crosby, Malkin, Kunitz, Staal, Sykora, Guerin, Satan, Gonchar, Gogo, and Letang is just too much firepower. With that said his cap space is ****ed.




It's really not that bad. Right now i have about 55.5M spent on the 09-10 roster and all spots filled. For 10-11:

Federov's roster spot replaced by Bourque or Osala, save about 1.65M(2.5M vs 850k)
Pothier replaced by Carlson or Lepisto, saving another 1.6Mish (2.5M vs 875k)
Theodrore replaced by Neuvirth, saving 3.7M (4.5M vs about 820k)

So right there i'm down to about 48.5M with a full roster and not a lot of downgrade. The only ones that might get a significant raise are Semin, Backstrom and Fleischmann, but all are RFAs. Reasonably 2 of the 3 can be kept unless the cap drops severly (which i'm skeptical about, i think 54-55 is a reasonable estimate). And even if it did, there are variables (a couple vets could be shopped to make room, maybe pull a Red Wings and sign guys to 10 yr deals to get a discount, one of the 3 might have an off year and take less to sign, let one of the 3 just go to RFA and reap the draft picks, etc..).

2011 offseason will be harder, but it's not that much worse than the issues Detroit and Pittsburgh are facing. And since they are looknig like they'll be in the Cup Finals again, those are good teams to copy  A Stanley Cup and a cap headache is worth far more than playing it safe and just being 'pretty good' forever. (see: San Jose)


----------



## BigG44

Mike Brown - NY Rangers (Jarmac) - Signed - 2 years for $1.1 million ($550,000/year)

Kurtis Foster - Phoenix (RousselRising) - Signed - 1 year for $1.85 million, $1 million salary, $100,000 each for 25, 40, 55, and 70 games, $125,000 each for 20 and 30 points, and $200,000 for 40 points

Marian Hossa - Washington (T_Cage) â€“ Signed - 7 years for $59.5 million ($8.5 million/year), Full NMC, Full NTC Year 1-6, Partial NTC Year 7

Alexei Kovalev - Edmonton (Mehta) - Signed - 3 years for $12.75 million ($4.25 million/year)

Robert Lang - Tampa (GongShowHockeyNYR) - Signed - 1 year for $2 million, $1 million salary, $200,000 signing bonus, $400,000 for 20 and 40 points 

Joel Lundqvist - Tampa (GongShowHockeyNYR) â€“ Signed - 2 years for $1.5 million ($750,000/year)

Jaroslav Spacek - Carolina (matt trick) - Signed - 2 years for $5.5 million ($2.75 million/year)

Joel Ward - Carolina (matt trick) - Signed - 2 years for $2.5 million ($1.25 million/year)

Jason Williams - Calgary (CGY) - Signed - 2 years for $5 million ($2.5 million/year)

*No Offers*
Andrew Alberts
Shane Hnidy
Dmitri Kalinin
Dean McAmmond
Steve Montador
Brendan Morrison
Michael Peca
Martin Skoula
Stephane Yelle

Remember, I will represent any player without an agent.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Nikolai Khabibulin-a few teams with interest
Saku Koivu-will decide by tomorrow
Todd Marchant-signed
Jordan Leopold-signed
Travis Moen-a few teams with interest
Dominic Moore-two teams with interest
Derek Morris-two teams with interest
Taylor Pyatt-agreed to contract
Marty Reasoner-signed


----------



## matt trick

Carolina is placing F. Kaberle on waivers with the intention of stowing him in the minors. 

I will consider moving T. Ruutu for a high end winger prospect (future top 6 W), a future high end third line winger (Torrey Mitchell mold), and solid defensive/goalie prospect.


----------



## RR

*COYOTES INK DRAFT PICKS LARSSON, TATAR​*Thet Phoenix Coyotes have signed their 2009 1st round pick, Oliver Ekman-Larrson, and 2nd round pick, Tomas Tatar, to entry-level contracts.

Larsson agreed to a 3-year deal that will pay him $850k per year with an annual bonus of $900k ($1.75M per year). Tatar also inked a 3-year deal that will pay him $575k a year plus an annual $325k bonus ($900k annually).




OLIVER EKMAN-LARSSON





TOMAS TATAR​


----------



## BigG44

*Dallas Stars Final Roster*



Brenden Morrow (C)|Mike Ribeiro|Fabian Brunnstrom
James Neal|Brad Richards (A)|Loui Eriksson
Steve Ott|Mike Modano (A)|Jere Lehtinen
Brian Sutherby|Toby Petersen|Ray Sawada
Krys Barch||


Jordan Leopold|Matt Niskanen
Trevor Daley|Stephane Robidas (A)
Mark Fistric|Nicklas Grossman
Andrew Hutchinson|


Craig Anderson
Jonas Gustavsson


Dave Tippett
_Head Coach_


Guy Carbonneau|Jim Schoenfeld|Guy Boucher|Andy Moog
_Associate Coach_
|
_Assistant Coach_
|
_Assistant Coach_
|
_Goalie Consultant_


Les Jackson|Brett Hull
_Co-General Manager_
|
_Co-General Manager_


Frank Provenzano|Dave Taylor
_Assistant General Manager_
|
_Director of Player Personnel_ 


|
*2009-10*
|
*2010-11*
*Other Cap Charges*
|
*$1,937,500*
|
*$1,937,500*
*Total Cap Charge*
|
*$51,521,667*
|
*$29,000,000*
*Payroll*
|
*$43,450,000*
|
**********
*Cap Space*
|
*$5,178,333*
|
**********
*2008-09 Season*

The Stars had a disappointing season last year, but that can be tied directly to injuries and goaltending. Despite losing their number 1 forward, Brenden Morrow, and number 1 defenseman, Sergei Zubov, the team still managed to get to 5th place in the Western Conference. Unfortunately, with the top players out and 4 to 8 other NHL regulars out at any time, Brad Richards unexpectedly broke his wrist. With 3 of their top 4 players out and a slew of key contributors, the team fell from 5th to out of the playoffs but not before very late into the season. 

Despite these debilitating injuries, Dallas allowed the 5th fewest shots in the entire league. Had Marty Turco been merely average, the Stars may have survived the injuries and made the playoffs. The team has stood behind him for 8 seasons, but the time for a change in goal had to occur this offseason. By shedding his $6 million cap hit, the Stars can retain key free agents and sign some key players in free agency. Dallas plans on using a platoon in net like the Detroit Red Wings. 

*Brenden Morrow â€“ Mike Ribeiro â€“ Fabian Brunnstrom*

Brenden Morrow is a 30 goal scorer, and Mike Ribeiro scores over a point per game playing with him. They form a dominant duo that can carry the 3rd member of their line. On the other hand, without them, Brunnstrom was almost a 20 goal scorer with only 50 NHL games and 4th line minutes for 75% of the games. In the preseason last year, Brunnstrom was a point per game player with Ribs and Morrow, and late last season when the rest of the team was injured, Brunnstrom scored 4 goals over the last 6 games (and a PPG) playing with Ribeiro. 

*James Neal â€“ Brad Richards â€“ Loui Eriksson*

This line will go up against the other teamsâ€™ top line every night. Despite Richardsâ€™ recent string of minus seasons, he proved to be Dallasâ€™ most effective center against the best players in the league. More surprising though was Loui Erikssonâ€™s emergence as the teamâ€™s top defensive forward and goal scorer. In addition, James Neal had an up and down year in his own zone, but we feel he will be solid in the defensive zone his sophomore season.

Regarding offense, Dallas feels this line could out produce the first line. Reaching 20+ goals as a rookie playing mainly with Mike Modano, Neal should an increase in goals playing with a top playmaking center like Richards. Loui Eriksson is set to prove last season wasnâ€™t a fluke, and reaching 40 goals this year is definitely possible playing a full 82 games with Richards. 

*Steve Ott â€“ Mike Modano â€“ Jere Lehtinen*

In the 2008 playoffs, the combo of Ott and Modano played as the checking line that pushed Dallas past Anaheim and San Jose. Reuniting these two with one of the top defensive forwards in the past 15 seasons, Jere Lehtinen, will form a solid 3rd line who can step in to a checking role if Dallas needs some more offense from the Richards line. In addition, and 3 have solid offensive ability. Mike Modano scored 90% of his points in the first Â¾â€™s of the season. He admitted that the strain of a losing season, and the massive amounts of injury made his confidence and focus wane. A new season, a shot at the Olympics, and a last run for the Cup will have Modano motivated and in a lesser role on the team where he can succeed. Because of injury, Steve Ott only managed 50 games, but he nearly notched 20 goals. Heâ€™s finally found his scoring touch, and behind Morrow, heâ€™s the most important leader on the team. 

*Brian Sutherby â€“ Toby Petersen â€“ Ray Sawada*

This line is all about solid defense and hard hits. Sawada and Sutherby are more than willing to drop the gloves for a teammate, and all 3 players on this line can deliver big checks. In addition all 3 will be heavily relied upon on the PK. 

*Other Forwards*

The Dallas forward core is very deep with NHL prospects. Jamie Benn has the potential to be at least a 20 goal scorer. However, his stellar career in the WHL suggests he could be a star in the NHL. He is Dallasâ€™ number 1 prospect, and penciled in to join the Stars in 2010-11. For center depth the Stars have SEL star Tom Wandell and Memorial Cup winner Ondrej Roman. In addition to Benn, wingers Richard Panik, Sergei Korostin, and Colton Sceviour will begin their AHL career this season. 

*Defense*

Matt Niskanen, at only 22 years old, is Dallasâ€™ leading offensive defenseman. He improved from Year 1 to Year 2, and the Stars expect him to continue his offensive progression with an expanded role on the PP. Jordan Leopold is new to the group, but we feel he and Niskanen could form a solid pair for many years to come. 

Trevor Daley and Stephane Robidas provide veteran leadership to a young group of defenders. Both provide speed and physicality to the team. The two formed Dallas shutdown pair in 2008-09. 

Mark Fistric and Nicklas Grossman give Dallas a much needed physical presence. They excel on the PK, and make forwards think twice about going to the front of the net. 

Dmitri Kulikov, Ivan Vishnevskiy, Philip Larsen, and Alexandre Plante will be ready to contribute in the NHL in 1 to 3 years. 

*Goalie*

Craig Anderson had the 3rd best save percentage in the league last season. With Dallas allowing the fifth fewest shots, Dallas plans to see a dramatic drop in the number of goals scored against in 2009. 

Jonas Gustavsson was one of the best goalies not in the NHL last season, and he will have a backup role with the Stars in 2010. Richard Bachman was one of the top goalies in the NCAA the last 2 seasons, and he should be ready for the NHL in 1 or 2 seasons. 

Drew MacIntyre may appear to be only a depth signing, but Dallas feels like the best goalie in the AHL the last 3 seasons will make the jump to the NHL soon. Dallas looks forward to reaping the benefits of giving him the chance.

*RED* = Player will NEVER be traded. Please don't ask.








Jamie Benn
|
Tom Wandell
|Landon Wilson
Ondrej Roman
|Jason Krog|
Sergei Korostin
John Mitchell
|Perttu Lindgren|
Colton Sceviour

Francis Wathier|Aaron Gagnon|Tyler Shelast
AHL Veteran


Ivan Vishnevskiy
|Garrett Stafford
Dan Jancevski|
Philip Larsen

Maxime Fortunus|
Alexandre Plante

AHL Veteran


Drew MacIntyre
Richard Bachman


Derek Laxdal
_Head Coach_


Stu Barnes|Craig Ludwig
_Assistant Coach_
|
_Assistant Coach_


Scott White|Rick McLaughlin
_General Manager_
|
_Team President_


*ECHL*

Matt Climie
Luke Gazdic
John Lammers
Trevor Ludwig
Guillaume Monast
Michael Neal


*SEL*

Tim Erixon - Skelleftea HC


*OHL*

Tyler Beskorowany - Owen Sound Attack
Richard Panik - Windsor Spitfires


*QMJHL*

Dmitri Kulikov - Drummondville Voltigeurs


*WHL*

Matt Tassone - Swift Current Broncos


*NCAA*

Mike Bergin - R.P.I.
Nico Sacchetti - Minnesota
Austin Smith - Colgate
Scott Winkler - Colorado College


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

Islanders looking to move defenceman *Andy Sutton* and *Freddy Meyer*.

PM if interested.


----------



## Canad93

matt trick said:


> Carolina is placing F. Kaberle on waivers with the intention of stowing him in the minors.
> 
> I will consider moving T. Ruutu for a high end winger prospect (future top 6 W), a future high end third line winger (Torrey Mitchell mold), and solid defensive/goalie prospect.




For his RFA rights...little much.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

*Chicago Blackhawks

Sharp-Toews-Kane
Versteeg-Bolland-Havlat
Axelsson-Pahlsson-Byfuglien
Eager-Fraser-Brouwer

Keith-Seabrook
Barker-Morrisonn
Scuderi-Hjalmarsson

Huet
Niemi



Cap Hit: 47.706M
Cap Space: 8.994M*

*Added-Scuderi, Morrisonn, Modin, Axelsson, Blood, Calvert, Kreider, Roussel, Lee, Howse
Lost-Campbell, Ladd, Khabibulin

Scuderi-Is a solid #4 or #5 guy that is very good at playing defense, and shutting down the opponent's best players. He plays a very sound defensive game, and makes our defense more responsible.

Morrisonn-Shaone had a bit of a tough year, and we think that he can re-gain his form and be a solid top 4 defenseman. He has good speed, and is willing to hit and clear the front of the net.

Modin-Frederik is a guy that has a good shot on the LW and has good size. He will be a good utility player for us.

Axelsson-PJ is one of the premier defensive forwards in the NHL. He is a great PK, and is capable of shutting down the other team's best forwards. When paired with Sami Pahlsson, they will form one of the best checking/shutdown lines in the NHL.

Blood-Ben is a long-term project in the NHL, but we think that he is playing well so far in college.

Calvert-He's a solid project forward with good offensive instincts, but is a bit undersized. With time, we think that he can become a solid player in the NHL.

Overall, we think that we have improved the team from last year, as we have overall improved the team's defense, which will make up for the loss of Khabibulin. We have also created a valuable amount of cap space for the next offseason, when we will have to re-sign Toews, Kane, and Keith, which was our main goal for the offseason.*


----------



## IslesRock4

The Devils have signed playoff beast Jussi Jokinen to a 4 year contract worth $6.5M total.


----------



## Canad93

Jason Blake is available for a forward prospect..


----------



## RR

*UFA Updates:*

Ryan Jones
Mike Lundin
Jim Slater
Ole-Kristian Tollefsen

Will be appearing at the "House of Blues" in West Hollywood, CA tonight, performing their hits, "It's Lonely Being Us," "Hey, That's My Tooth, A******," and "Looks Like You Gotta Have A J.O.B (If You Want To Be With Me)."


----------



## Peter Griffin

The Vancouver Canucks are very pleased to announce that they have agreed to terms on a contract with defenseman Jay Bouwmeester, terms were not released.

"We are ecstatic to add a defenseman of Jay's caliber to this franchise" said Canucks' GM PG. "We feel we have a very solid core going forward with the Sedins, Luongo and now JayBo on the back-end all locked up long term."


----------



## Peter Griffin

Kevin Bieksa, Shane O'Brien, Pavol Demitra, Mason Raymond, Jannik Hansen and Cory Schneider are all available for trade. Let me know if you're interested in any of them.


----------



## matt trick

Canad93 said:


> For his RFA rights...little much.




5 years 3.5 million, and I had a similar offer, but with a C prospect (where the org is about 6-7 top 9 deep) coming my way. I am content to keep him, but am scoping out the offers.


----------



## IslesRock4

The Devils have traded Rostislav Olesz to the Islanders for Richard Park.


----------



## Backstrom #19

The Columbus Bluejackets have signed winger Ruslan Fedotenko to a 2 year, 4 million dollar contract(2 million per). 






"We think Ruslan is a good player, who will be able to contribute from our 3rd line and we think he could also step into the top-6 without much trouble. He adds depth to our team"


----------



## C-Saku Koivu MTL

IslesRock4 said:


> The Devils have traded Rostislav Olesz to the Islanders for Richard Park.




Confirm.

_''While we take a gamble with Rostislav injury history and new contract, we could'nt overlook his potential and skill. We were able to reach a deal with the Devils that we felt confortable with. We hope for Rostislav to re-gain some confidence and hopefully stay healthy to reach his potential.''_


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

IslesRock4 said:


> The Devils have signed playoff beast Jussi Jokinen to a 4 year contract worth $6.5M total.




Oh the irony...


----------



## IslesRock4

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> Oh the irony...




Haha. Didn't even realize that before.


----------



## IslesRock4

Backstrom #19 said:


> The New York Islanders have signed winger Ruslan Fedotenko to a 2 year, 4 million dollar contract(2 million per).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We think Ruslan is a good player, who will be able to contribute from our 3rd line and we think he could also step into the top-6 without much trouble. He adds depth to our team"




Umm.....


----------



## Canad93

Jonathon Cheechoo is available for cheap.


----------



## Canad93

Backstrom #19 said:


> The New York Islanders have signed winger Ruslan Fedotenko to a 2 year, 4 million dollar contract(2 million per).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We think Ruslan is a good player, who will be able to contribute from our 3rd line and we think he could also step into the top-6 without much trouble. He adds depth to our team"




I figured you signed him knowing what team you were..


----------



## Backstrom #19

IslesRock4 said:


> Umm.....




I had just gotten done reading the post about the Isles trading for Olesz, so I guess they were on my mind. I can't believe I did that.


----------



## habsman56

The Detroit Red Wings have signed Taylor Pyatt to a 3 year, 1.2M/Year contract.

"We are very glad to bring a player like Pyatt into our organization, and he brings us depth along the left side"


----------



## IslesFTW

After plan (Jay)B failed, the Ducks want to know what top two line free agents are still out there. We have some money to spend, and want to improve our team, so if you have a top 6 forward, or a top 4 defenseman as a client who still doesn't have a home, contact us!

As for the agents/teams who sent us pms in the past 24 hours, we will respond within the next few hours.


----------



## stempniaksen

The 'Battle of Ontario' rivalry has simmered enough for the Leafs and Sens to make a trade. 

The Ottawa Senators have aquired Kris Russell, Jonathon Cheechoo and Tyler Ruegsegger. In exchange they have sent Christoph Shubert, Ilya Zubov, Peter Regin and Erik Condra.


----------



## Canad93

The Leafs also missed out on some big names we were hoping for..We've got a lot of money left over. 
Anyone looking for a spot on a team that's in the process of a good looking rebuild, let us know. Looking for some big money talent.


----------



## Canad93

stempniaksen said:


> The 'Battle of Ontario' rivalry has simmered enough for the Leafs and Sens to make a trade.
> 
> The Ottawa Senators have aquired Kris Russell, Jonathon Cheechoo and Tyler Ruegsegger. In exchange they have sent Christoph Shubert, Ilya Zubov, Peter Regin and Erik Condra.




Confirmed.


----------



## habsman56

Detroit is looking to trade Brian Rafalski. Also willing to trade our draft picks. PM me


----------



## IslesFTW

IslesFTW said:


> After plan (Jay)B failed, the Ducks want to know what top two line free agents are still out there. We have some money to spend, and want to improve our team, so if you have a top 6 forward, or a top 4 defenseman as a client who still doesn't have a home, contact us!
> 
> As for the agents/teams who sent us pms in the past 24 hours, we will respond within the next few hours.



Also if your client was a top notch player, but had a bad year last year, and wants to do a one year "regain value" type deal, we'd be up for that as well. We are a very good, talented team, and with forwards like Ryan, and Getzlaf, and defensemen such as Pronger, and Neds, your client should be able to bounce back great and should be able to cash in next free agency!

We also need a backup goalie, but that isn't of very importance right now.

So agents, contact us with which free agents you have remaining! We were only one game away from the Western finals.

Note: we really aren't interested in filling our remaining voids via trade market. We want to go the free agency route.


----------



## Jamie Benn

1st line center, is in desprate need.

Willing to trade Turco, Stempniak, Hagman, 1st in 2010.


----------



## stempniaksen

Donovan for 6th round pick. 
Kelly+prospect for future considerations

First come first serve.


----------



## Peter Griffin

Any interest in a Kevin Bieksa and Cory Schneider package? Looking for a good, youngish(23-27) top 6 forward or a youngish, puck moving defenseman. Not looking for salaries north of $3M.


----------



## Canad93

Leafs are looking for a young top 2 pairing defenseman.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

Canad93 said:


> Leafs are looking for a young top 2 pairing defenseman.




arent we all....


----------



## Backstrom #19

Random video time(not completley random, since the Caps are facing Columbus)


----------



## Jarmac

Hollywood Hamels said:


> arent we all....




Wade Redden and Michal Rozsival are waiting for you...


----------



## Canad93

Jarmac said:


> Wade Redden and Michal Rozsival are waiting for you...




How much will you pay me to take Redden?


Roszival, maybe..


----------



## IslesRock4

Salvador and White are being shopped for a solid young center and a cheaper bottom pairing option.


----------



## Peter Griffin

Pavol Demitra is possibly available. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## IslesFTW

Ducks just sent out a boatload of PMs for the past ten minutes. Would like to make one or two signings tonight to finish out our team.

The one thing that we need that we haven't been contacted about from an agent is a backup goalie, so if your goalie client still doesn't have a home, and is willing to backup, contact us!


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

Canad93 said:


> Leafs are looking for a young top 2 pairing defenseman.




brent Burns and Victor Hedman are available.


----------



## Peter Griffin

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> brent Burns and Victor Hedman are available.




lol, seriously?


----------



## Canad93

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> brent Burns and Victor Hedman are available.




Sorry, I'm looking for a defenseman with a little higher potential..


----------



## IslesFTW

Danny Sabourin, Ducks agree to deal

1 year, 550k

He will back up Hiller. Yada yada, not that big of a signing.


----------



## IslesFTW

GongShowHockeyNYR said:


> brent Burns and Victor Hedman are available.



If you are serious, maybe we can get Hedman in Anaheim


----------



## Canad93

IslesFTW said:


> If you are serious, maybe we can get Hedman in Anaheim




Small chance. If Brett Hedican turns us down, Hedman's our next choice. And Toronto NEVER misses out on their second choice.


----------



## IslesFTW

Canad93 said:


> Small chance. If Brett Hedican turns us down, Hedman's our next choice. And Toronto NEVER misses out on their second choice.



TML firepower in the trading game-->






ANA firepower in the trading game-->





We will crush you


----------



## IslesRock4

Peter Griffin said:


> lol, seriously?


----------



## BigG44

Shouldn't we start a new thread?


----------



## Peter Griffin

IslesRock4 said:


>





You never know with Tampa Bay!


----------



## IslesRock4

BigG44 said:


> Shouldn't we start a new thread?




Meh, you're right. I'll start a new one and no one can post in it until Saku, Gongshow, and you reserve posts.


----------



## IslesFTW

Here's a suggestion for FA Game #4

Let's not delay free agency for about a week. Less time to resign players in theory should equal less resignings before players hit the open market. Because when about half the good free agents like Komisarek, Gabby, the Sedins, etc. resign before hitting the open market, it makes for an unrealistic and quite frankly boring game.


----------



## Backstrom #19

Canad93 said:


> Sorry, I'm looking for a defenseman with a little higher potential..




Practice would help them reach a higher potential. You should hire Allen Iverson to run the practices. 



Then with Iverson running practices you might be able to make the playoffs.


----------



## IslesRock4

Actually you don't need to reserve posts. The games almost over anyway. So transfer all talk to that thread please.


----------



## Canad93

Backstrom #19 said:


> Practice would help them reach a higher potential. You should hire Allen Iverson to run the practices.
> 
> 
> 
> Then with Iverson running practices you might be able to make the playoffs.







I could understand that for a game..but a PRACTICE?

A practice?
Really? We talkin bout a Practice! Not no game. We're talking about a Practice!


----------



## Backstrom #19

IslesFTW said:


> Here's a suggestion for FA Game #4
> 
> Let's not delay free agency for about a week. Less time to resign players in theory should equal less resignings before players hit the open market.




I was thinking the same thing for the next game(thread will be up at some point tomorrow). I'm planning on it being a faster paced beginning, and more focus on free agency.


----------



## Burlington Bomb 26

IslesRock4 said:


> Meh, you're right. I'll start a new one and no one can post in it until Saku, Gongshow, and you reserve posts.




No point. I can't edit posts.


----------



## Backstrom #19

Canad93 said:


> I could understand that for a game..but a PRACTICE?
> 
> A practice?
> Really? We talkin bout a Practice! Not no game. We're talking about a Practice!




Me and my friends(yes I have friends in the real world) always joke around about those 2 clips.


----------



## CaptPantalones

The Buffalo Sabres are pleased to announce that we have agreed to entry level contracts with 2009 1st rd pick Zack Kassian and 2006 draft choice Paul Byron.

Kassian will join the Sabres for training camp, while Byron will likely report to AHL Portland


----------



## IslesFTW

Backstrom #19 said:


> Me and my friends(yes I have friends in the real world)


----------



## Backstrom #19

IslesFTW said:


>


----------



## Hull Fan

Sorry fellas. I decided to nap for an hour and woke up six hours later instead.

Here's where my guys stand. 

Beauchemin - 6 years 27mil$ + Full NTC

Ohlund - 5 years $22.5M ($4.5M per) full NMC

Knuble has three midling offers. Best one will win tomorrow. PM me your final offers please. Some of you have been somewhat tentative and I'll need hard numbers to make a decision.

Boucher has a less than million offer. If someone is looking for veteran leadership for their young d-core Phillipe won't cost much. PM me soon.

Nittymaki has one offer on the table and will accept unless someone else comes along.

I'll be up for a few more hours tonight. If I hear from all parties involved I'll make decisions tonight, otherwise I'll give everyone tomorrow morning to make their final offers. I'm pretty sure I've PM'd these numbers privately to all concerned. I tried not to miss anyone.


----------

